# Anyone check out Radiance RPG yet?



## Stacie GmrGrl

At Radiance RPG is a link to the free Radiance Player's Guide rpg, written by a guy who makes a living from writing/selling college textbooks (I think).

Anyways, the PDF is actually free and the hardback is like $15 so I figured that after checking it out myself and finding a lot of goodness in it, it's worth the looksie. 

It's a d20 variant with 24 races, 30 classes, has 16 themes, deities that provide boons, and incorporates different types of technology, one called electrotech. Also, has No Feats, No massive Spells lists, and it's combat chapter is only 8 pages. The book is 286 pages. 

It looks like a mold of 3.x and 4e with it's own unique spins on a few things. 

I love it, and I have finally found a d20 game that surpasses Fantasy Craft. I wanted to share the love with all of you. 

This game even has a blurb for classless play.


----------



## TwoSix

Yep, started reading it yesterday.

Have to say, I like it quite a bit.  Still digging, but the crunch is thick without being clogging, which I enjoy.


----------



## Dragonbait

I'm looking it over and I'm really liking what I'm seeing!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Stacie GmrGrl, thanks for posting here! 

As the author, I am happy to answer any questions. 


The download page with the free Players Guide and Monster Folio is here: 
Radiance RPG

Announcements, preview material, and such are here:
www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG


----------



## TarionzCousin

My PC has been attempting to download the free Players Guide for the past two hours. It gets stuck and needs to be nudged forward.


----------



## AncientSpirits

TarionzCousin said:


> My PC has been attempting to download the free Players Guide for the past two hours. It gets stuck and needs to be nudged forward.





I just downloaded it in the usual time (30 seconds?) Thank you for reporting this in case GoDaddy (my host service) has the same problems it did earlier in the week when all of its sites went down! If you are ultimately unable to get it, I can use YouSendIt to get you a copy when I'm back home.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

AncientSpirits said:


> Stacie GmrGrl, thanks for posting here!
> 
> As the author, I am happy to answer any questions.
> 
> 
> The download page with the free Players Guide and Monster Folio is here:
> Radiance RPG
> 
> Announcements, preview material, and such are here:
> www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG




No problem AncientSpirits... I felt this game needed more love because it deserves it. IMO this is the game D&DNext should strive to become... this is my favorite d20 game now. 

Can't wait for the Radiance Expansion Kit in December.


----------



## Robyo

Greetings all. This is my first post on ENworld (though I've been reading, researching, here for awhile). I started playing rpg's when I was in grade-school in the early 80's. After high-school I got away from it for many years, but this year I started up again with some buddies from work. I've been playing C&C, pathfinder, 4e, and d20 future.

Lately, I've just started getting into Radiance with my gaming group and everyone seems to really enjoy it. Our GM has been looking for a decent d20-style steampunk game for years, until I turned him onto this game. The information and art in the book is top notch, the price of materials is excellent (already ordered a PHB). Personally, I think it's brilliant marketing to release free PDF's. Most gamers I know these days would rather "try-before-buy" so, I do appreciate their strategy.

Looking forward to checking out the Master's Guide and other expansions when they are released!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Okay, I've failed too many times to download this game. If there is ever a zip file available, please let me know.

In the meantime, I will be checking out _13th Age_.


----------



## slobster

Thanks for making this game, and making it available for free! I've flipped through it and like what I see, now it's time to settle down and give it a more thorough read.


----------



## Spatula

The download link actually loaded the PDF into my browser, which took forever. So it seems you should right-click and do a "Save Target As".

Anyway, thanks to  [MENTION=86279]Stacie GmrGrl[/MENTION] for bringing this up. After skimming it, it looks like an interesting blend of various fantasy games.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> Greetings all. This is my first post on ENworld (though I've been reading, researching, here for awhile). I started playing rpg's when I was in grade-school in the early 80's. After high-school I got away from it for many years, but this year I started up again with some buddies from work. I've been playing C&C, pathfinder, 4e, and d20 future.
> 
> Lately, I've just started getting into Radiance with my gaming group and everyone seems to really enjoy it. Our GM has been looking for a decent d20-style steampunk game for years, until I turned him onto this game. The information and art in the book is top notch, the price of materials is excellent (already ordered a PHB). Personally, I think it's brilliant marketing to release free PDF's. Most gamers I know these days would rather "try-before-buy" so, I do appreciate their strategy.
> 
> Looking forward to checking out the Master's Guide and other expansions when they are released!




Thanks for sharing your experience, Robyo.
I too started in the early 80s (30 years ago this past summer). I still remember the whole adventure of first time I played. Never imagined such a thing as an RPG existed! And like you, I took a break, for me from 17-25. Too much else going on then.

We're still working on the Master's Guide. There are a few pages left free. If you all have anything you'd love to see.... Someone has asked, for example, for a 2-page GM cheat sheet that fills the same role as a GM's screen.


----------



## AncientSpirits

slobster said:


> Thanks for making this game, and making it available for free! I've flipped through it and like what I see, now it's time to settle down and give it a more thorough read.




You're welcome. I did this as a philanthropic project of sorts. And these days, with our attention in ten directions at once, "Free" still has a certain allure.


----------



## AncientSpirits

TarionzCousin said:


> Okay, I've failed too many times to download this game. If there is ever a zip file available, please let me know.
> 
> In the meantime, I will be checking out _13th Age_.




Oh gosh.
You all can download it at:

Radiance Players Guide: A Complete Roleplaying Game in the Age of Electrotech - Radiance House | DriveThruRPG.com

I considered zip files, and then I worried some folks are unsure what to with those, even in 2012. Solution: 2 download options! I'll work on that. Thank you for reporting this obstacle.


----------



## slobster

AncientSpirits said:


> You're welcome. I did this as a philanthropic project of sorts. And these days, with our attention in ten directions at once, "Free" still has a certain allure.




That is amazing. Where did you get the art? It's very nice, far far more than I would have expected from a philanthropic project.

Consider me a convert, and a proselytizer. For what it's worth. I'll mention it to my game group, anyway.


----------



## AncientSpirits

slobster said:


> That is amazing. Where did you get the art? It's very nice, far far more than I would have expected from a philanthropic project.
> 
> Consider me a convert, and a proselytizer. For what it's worth. I'll mention it to my game group, anyway.




I run a publishing company for books and such unrelated to RPGs. That resource and experience really helped do something fun like this. Like any serious RPG outfit, I solicited the magic of professional game artists like Joe Slucher, Eric Lofgren, Chris Pritchard, and Frank Walls. I and a friend of mine who is a video/animation creative director did the interior and cover design. And so forth. 

Yay, for converts to Baal. I mean Dagon. I mean Radiance.


----------



## Karak

Thanks for the links! Going to check this out right now.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Don475 said:


> My PC has been attempting to download the free Players Guide for the past two hours. It gets stuck and needs to be nudged forward.




You can also download it at:
Radiance Players Guide: A Complete Roleplaying Game in the Age of Electrotech - Radiance House | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## slobster

Well it's a pretty little book, and it's packed with ideas. I'm still reading through it. Yay for reading material!


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

I like that if I make a Warmech + Shifter class equals Beast Wars Transformer. 

It would be cool if the Shifter class could be expanded for more different animal forms... I could totally run a Beast Wars campaign that way using Radiance.


----------



## Karak

Went through just a tiny bit of it tonight but what I saw I REALLY liked.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

To the author, what inspired you to write this game the way you did? You pretty much got rid of Feats and massive Spells lists and made them class abilities instead, which I am thankful for.


----------



## Karak

Got done with most of it and have to say. Bravo. I dig it. 
Now I just have to squeeze in some time to actually play another game.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> To the author, what inspired you to write this game the way you did? You pretty much got rid of Feats and massive Spells lists and made them class abilities instead, which I am thankful for.




A lot of inspirations...
1) Make a game my S.O. is willing to GM and not just play occasionally. 
2) Can we actually fit each class on a page? What a challenge!
3) Want to reduce prep time as a GM and reduce the in-combat math, and generally simplify... without losing the flavor. 

Now sure of the roots any more. I wrote a bunch of stuff 5 years ago, put it in a drawer, found it 2 years ago, decided to either a) throw in trash, or b) make it happen. 

Perhaps writing "Secrets of Pact Magic" suggested to me that a full set of usable material could appear on a 2-page spread. I just replaced "lots of 2-page spirits" with "lots of 2-page classes", and then added races, and originally had the usual chapter entitled "feats" before I realized I could silo them into themes that might discourage power-gaming and encourage a little bit more feeling of connection with a character's history, destiny, etc.

Your question takes me back! Thanks!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Karak said:


> Got done with most of it and have to say. Bravo. I dig it.
> Now I just have to squeeze in some time to actually play another game.




Thank you! 

Up next... it's hell finishing the GM guide's right now... checking of monster stats. Ugh!


----------



## Karak

AncientSpirits said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Up next... it's hell finishing the GM guide's right now... checking of monster stats. Ugh!



Agreed. I wrote a Kickstarter update for my project today and realized that the one bit I am really gearing up for are the monster bits. One part excitement, one part _ONMYLAWD WUT!
_
I do love this though. Bravo seriously.



AncientSpirits said:


> A lot of inspirations...
> 1) Make a game my S.O. is willing to GM and not just play occasionally.




Did number 1 really pan out?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Karak said:


> Did number 1 really pan out?




Not yet. 

Though, I detect more enthusiasm about playing, as there is now more for out of combat role-play and less "accounting" (number crunching).


----------



## Robyo

I was wondering if the Master's Guide will include rules for converting 3.x (or older editions) monsters to Radiance? Particularly, if there is a quick and easy way to convert HP to Wound/Vitality...

Much enjoying the game so far!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I was wondering if the Master's Guide will include rules for converting 3.x (or older editions) monsters to Radiance? Particularly, if there is a quick and easy way to convert HP to Wound/Vitality...
> 
> Much enjoying the game so far!





Glad you're enjoying it! 

Monster conversion is the number 1 task, time-wise, so yes, there are some conversion guidelines. There are so many great monsters out there. 

In Radiance RPG, a monster's hit points work like this:

Vitality = level * 7 + Con modifier
Wounds is based on monster size (Tiny=2, Small=5, Medium=10, Large=15, and Huge=20). Some monsters like trolls get more, but that's fairly irregular.

Converting 4E monsters is pretty easy. Just adjust hit points, change AC to match Fortitude or Reflex (whichever is better), and remember that some energy types like "radiant" have different names in Radiance RPG. Since 4E uses passive saves and such, there's not much else to do!

Converting 3.5/PF monsters is more work. I suggest this: Start with the creature's CR, not it's hit dice. The CR = the creature's level. Keep its attributes (Str, Con, etc). Then calculate its attack, saves, hit points, and DR based on its level, per the monster creation rules on page 246-247. Finally, map over its other abilities as-is, such as darkvision and special attacks and resistances.


----------



## AncientSpirits

BTW...

An updated version "N" of "Radiance Players Guide" is now up for free download at www.DriveThruRPG.com and Radiance RPG. 

The changes are very limited (8 things?), though there is an errata sheet for those who wish to know for sure. The most egregious was the medicant's Inflict Wounds. After a month of intensive release into the wild, if this is all that came up, then I'm a happy designer .


----------



## Robyo

Okay, sounds good.

I'm also wondering about building/converting races and classes (homebrew or from other 3.x/4e books):
~Does the Creature Creation rules on pp.246-247 include PC races?
~It's cool that race/class abilities have a point system. If I want to add more feats or spells (from other books), what's the best way to gauge how many points they are worth?


----------



## Quickleaf

I just got to read over the Radiance Player's Guide, and I really like it! Chapter 13, in particular, is inspired, and the write ups of the gods is really well done. I almost got a Heroquest/Runequest vibe from some of the flavor.

I noticed many editing errors, small stuff like "right" instead of "ring" under Ophelia's Ring, but also some glaring mistakes like "concealment" instead of "cover" under the description of Covered.

However, I'm skeptical about these of vitality points as both hit points and activation points for special abilities...the more injured a character gets, the more likely they'll need to draw on special abilities to save their butts, but the fewer vitality points they'll have available to do so. That's the core design right? I'd need to see how it plays at the table, but I wonder if it leads to a disconnect between fiction and mechanics for some players? ("My barbarian cleaves, so now he's one step closer to unconsciousness?!?").

Overall, it's a magnificent effort, and very well put together.  I may end up running my next campaign with these rules instead of 4e or D&D Next...

When does the GM's Guide come out?


----------



## Evenglare

Holy crap this is cool. My hat off to you sir.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> Okay, sounds good.
> 
> I'm also wondering about building/converting races and classes (homebrew or from other 3.x/4e books):
> ~Does the Creature Creation rules on pp.246-247 include PC races?
> ~It's cool that race/class abilities have a point system. If I want to add more feats or spells (from other books), what's the best way to gauge how many points they are worth?




Races and classes each have their own build rules to debut in the Radiance Masters Guide. Races are fairly easy. You start with 5 points, typically 1 of which is for a +2 overall bonus on attributes. For example, +2 Con, -2 Dex, +2 Int would result in a net benefit of +2, using up 1 point of the 5. Then you spend the remaining points following the Behind the Math stuff on page 39. A basic ability such as darkvision is worth 1 point, etc. You can give 1/2 points for minor skill boosts (such as +2 Acrobatics, +2 Craft). That's pretty much it. Typically each race gets a couple of free languages, 3 multi-class options, and an average comeliness. But you can adjust some of that, such as humans getting unlimited multi-class, which actually costs a 1/2 point (if I recall). Comeliness doesn't cost or grant points. It's mainly for social role-play.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Evenglare said:


> Holy crap this is cool. My hat off to you sir.




Thank you!


----------



## NotZenon

AncientSpirits said:


> Thank you!




I downloaded it a couple weeks ago with no problem.  Great resourse well done and worth much more than its price of "free".   Once again well done.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> I just got to read over the Radiance Player's Guide, and I really like it! Chapter 13, in particular, is inspired, and the write ups of the gods is really well done. I almost got a Heroquest/Runequest vibe from some of the flavor.
> 
> I noticed many editing errors, small stuff like "right" instead of "ring" under Ophelia's Ring, but also some glaring mistakes like "concealment" instead of "cover" under the description of Covered.
> 
> However, I'm skeptical about these of vitality points as both hit points and activation points for special abilities...the more injured a character gets, the more likely they'll need to draw on special abilities to save their butts, but the fewer vitality points they'll have available to do so. That's the core design right? I'd need to see how it plays at the table, but I wonder if it leads to a disconnect between fiction and mechanics for some players? ("My barbarian cleaves, so now he's one step closer to unconsciousness?!?").
> 
> Overall, it's a magnificent effort, and very well put together.  I may end up running my next campaign with these rules instead of 4e or D&D Next...
> 
> When does the GM's Guide come out?




I really enjoyed writing chapter 13. It is meant as a blessing to GMs to reduce prep time and also more easily GM the life settlements and their  cultures.

I wouldn't say there are "many" errors, but yes, they do linger here and there, and specifics as you've pointed out are truly much appreciated, especially concealment when cover was meant! Even the editor, after seeing the same text for 2 years, has developed jaded eyes.

Regarding vitality, generally, abilities have a vitality cost only if they are magical or reflect some kind of great heroic act. Actions like Cleave and Charge never require vitality. So we don't feel a disconnect. The system is balanced so that front-line characters like fighters rarely expend vitality on actions and thus can absorb hits while characters like wizards are expending vitality to cast spells, and thus should remain in the back-line, just like classic D&D. The exception is a character like the mageblade who has special defensive and movement abilities that hopefully reduce getting hit and thus allow him more magic options.

The GM's guide has been more challenging than expected to finish, mainly the last 15% has been a bear to ensure monster stats are vetted, GMs get the tools they need, and encounter templates (with maps) are still very flexible for GMs to customize and run as they like. The defacto date is Oct 15th, which isn't as soon as I wanted, but that's a challenge of publishing!


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION] Great reply, thanks! 

Yeah perhaps "many" editing errors is a strong word; I've seen much worse, heck my published book had as many or more errors and that was for profit!

And I'm really pleased by what you explained about the difference between "warrior" classes and "caster" classes and their reliance on vitality to fuel abilities. That was my one hesitation.

Good luck with the finishing touches on the GM's Guide, just keep on plugging away at it; I'm sure it will be great.

I'm curious if you had anyone playtesting the 10th level+ range? How long did average fights last at this level?


----------



## Davachido

I have been playing this game now for approx a month with a group of friends. We have bounced about testing different levels here and there. Levels, 2, 6, 8, 9-11 so far.

Lower level combats except against unorthodox enemies such as ghosts has takes us 10-20 minutes.

Higher level combats for our 9-11 range usually have taken 30 minutes at most, this if for a slightly hard XP encounter (So slightly more XP than the level of the party). Easy encounters take the party not even a round to complete so 5-10 minutes at that level. I'm not sure if that's the general optimisation of the party but the load out for that party is 4 PCs, Monk/Shifter, Medicant, Pathfinder and an Artificer/Ranger.

The hardest encounter I've done was a level 6 encounter with 5 PCs, the XP allotment was twice the level of the party so 60xp (three level 9 monsters, six level 3 monsters, five level 2 monsters and 10 custom made level 0 monsters. I counted those as 1/2 XP each). That took about 40 minutes due to at level 6 people didn't have as many strong powers to negate enemies.

Suffice to say I'm really enjoying how quick combats are compared to 3e and 4e without needing to edit numbers about to speed it up.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> I'm curious if you had anyone playtesting the 10th level+ range? How long did average fights last at this level?




Like what Davachido has said for low to mid levels. 

My own group often plays at level 11 to 14. It's quick and dangerous then because many higher level monsters do both vitality damage and wound damage, so PCs pull out all the stops or retreat to regroup if needed. Typically: 3 rounds, 10 minutes per round, for 4 PCs including a little time we spend doing comments or debating as part of play-testing. 

Our San Diego playtest group (I'm in LA) is mostly newbie players who aren't particularly optimized and the combats still go pretty quickly for them.

Why: minimal page flipping, abilities and effects don't cascade mechanically, etc. Also, though PCs have many abilities in total at high levels, they tend to focus on the higher tier abilities right away in a combat and only have a handful of those to pick from.


----------



## Quickleaf

Design question: Why did you choose to go with the +1/2 level to attack and defense? Seems like without that you'd have a nice "bounded accuracy" system?

On the character sheet is a space for "Background", but there are no backgrounds described in the book. Is this meant to refer to a townie profession (if a PC takes one)? Or is it something in the expansion or GM's book?



			
				AncientSpirits said:
			
		

> Also, though PCs have many abilities in total at high levels, they tend to focus on the higher tier abilities right away in a combat and only have a handful of those to pick from.



That makes sense. As I was studying the character sheet I couldn't help but feel some graphical division between passive abilities and active vitality point abilities would help make high level characters run smoother for new players.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> Design question: Why did you choose to go with the +1/2 level to attack and defense? Seems like without that you'd have a nice "bounded accuracy" system?
> 
> On the character sheet is a space for "Background", but there are no backgrounds described in the book. Is this meant to refer to a townie profession (if a PC takes one)? Or is it something in the expansion or GM's book?
> 
> 
> That makes sense. As I was studying the character sheet I couldn't help but feel some graphical division between passive abilities and active vitality point abilities would help make high level characters run smoother for new players.




I used the +1/2 rubric because
-- It gave a familiar experience numerically. Creatures have saves, hit points, etc that feel similar to D&D and other d20 games. 
-- Also, I wanted to mute the power curve of high versus low level for a grittier feel rather than a heroes feel. I still has a heroic feel overall, but not as much as it would otherwise.

The background is for pure flavor. As it sits in the "Theme" area, and the themes do suggest various backgrounds, a player could write in one of those backgrounds there.

As the pub date for the Masters Guide grows close, I'm so debating a way to mark monster abilities to indicate which ones are active combat options. Maybe even just a line of some kind separating them might be make running monsters quicker. And yes, for PCs, a way to separate out active versus passive would be nice nice abilities are generally one or the other, not both. Great observation!

In terms of running high level PCs, honestly, I suggest printing out pages of the PDF: the race page, 2 class pages, theme page, and deity page. Then highlight one's abilities and put a red dot (or whatever) by the action options. That's what our group does .


----------



## trancejeremy

It's a very impressive product, but not quite my cup of tea. But I couldn't help noticing you kinda screwed up the OGL, section 15.

In the player's guide, you have



> Open Game License
> v 1.0 Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors
> Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker,
> Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R.
> Cordell, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and
> Dave Arneson. All written content herein is considered
> open game content.
> Legal




You're supposed to list every product used (or as I read it, the Section 15 of every product used), then add an entry for your product.

Instead, you seem to be combining the OGL entry for the OGL itself with that of the SRD document. The OGL is the license itself, the SRD is the rules released by the license.

It should be:



> Open Game License v 1.0a Copyright 2000, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.
> 
> System Reference Document Copyright 2000-2003, Wizards of the Coast, Inc.; Authors Jonathan Tweet, Monte Cook, Skip Williams, Rich Baker, Andy Collins, David Noonan, Rich Redman, Bruce R. Cordell, John D. Rateliff, Thomas Reid, James Wyatt, based on original material by E. Gary Gygax and Dave Arneson.
> 
> Radiance Player's Guide Copyright 2012 Radiance House




You could put the author in if you want, you don't have to.

You also need to indicate which content is open


----------



## AncientSpirits

trancejeremy said:


> It's a very impressive product, but not quite my cup of tea. But I couldn't help noticing you kinda screwed up the OGL, section 15.
> 
> In the player's guide, you have
> 
> 
> 
> You're supposed to list every product used (or as I read it, the Section 15 of every product used), then add an entry for your product.
> 
> Instead, you seem to be combining the OGL entry for the OGL itself with that of the SRD document. The OGL is the license itself, the SRD is the rules released by the license.
> 
> It should be:
> 
> 
> 
> You could put the author in if you want, you don't have to.
> 
> You also need to indicate which content is open





Uh, thanks. I did what I've always done for various products going back to 2007. For this project, I didn't use anything except the SRD and material in the public domain, except maybe the grippli, now that I think about it. I could spell those two out, though adding that to the product's website is easiest. 

BTW, I already indicate what content is open. As you quote me, it says: "All written content herein is considered open game content."

I realize that might sound unbelievable to some folks, but that was part of the point of a philanthropic project. 

Also, folks are free to visit page 2, which has more copyright information.


----------



## Robyo

We're starting to use the Radiance system for the D&D-style campaign I'm running. Had been using C&C with a bunch of house rules, but we're going to see how things roll with Radiance.

Coverting the characters was a snap, except for one player who has a Yeti Brawler. I ended up letting him pick abilities from the Goliath race and using monk class, minus the alignment restriction.

The players are liking the extra crunch and abilities. I'm glad they're happy, but not sure about the extra work I'll be taking on as DM...

For Radiance rpg to really succeed, IMHO, it needs to be very modifiable with different editions and varying play styles... no doubt more layers will be revealed in the Master's guide.


----------



## Quickleaf

Robyo said:


> We're starting to use the Radiance system for the D&D-style campaign I'm running. Had been using C&C with a bunch of house rules, but we're going to see how things roll with Radiance.
> 
> Coverting the characters was a snap, except for one player who has a Yeti Brawler. I ended up letting him pick abilities from the Goliath race and using monk class, minus the alignment restriction.
> 
> The players are liking the extra crunch and abilities. I'm glad they're happy, but not sure about the extra work I'll be taking on as DM...
> 
> For Radiance rpg to really succeed, IMHO, it needs to be very modifiable with different editions and varying play styles... no doubt more layers will be revealed in the Master's guide.



Nice to hear your players got behind the change. I've emailed the rules to my group, and I'm bringing them on my tablet to our friday game night to gauge everyone's reaction. Everything I've read and the great responses from [MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION] (whom I am assuming is the author Dario Nardi) make me think it would be an easy game to GM and play. Plus I really enjoy Dario's writing, there's enough there that familiar so that the new stuff really pops out nicely, and is surprisingly good.

I made a dummy 10th level PC as a mockup of one player's character, and managed to squeeze everything legibly onto one page! That's amazing for a high level D&D-type character!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> We're starting to use the Radiance system for the D&D-style campaign I'm running. Had been using C&C with a bunch of house rules, but we're going to see how things roll with Radiance.
> 
> Coverting the characters was a snap, except for one player who has a Yeti Brawler. I ended up letting him pick abilities from the Goliath race and using monk class, minus the alignment restriction.
> 
> The players are liking the extra crunch and abilities. I'm glad they're happy, but not sure about the extra work I'll be taking on as DM...
> 
> For Radiance rpg to really succeed, IMHO, it needs to be very modifiable with different editions and varying play styles... no doubt more layers will be revealed in the Master's guide.




Thanks for sharing your experience. Hmm, a brawler: a barbarian/monk hybrid. There is still some room in the Expansion Kit for another class and race. I imagine some folks would like to play a wookie, gorilla-man, or such, which also fit with the yeti. I'm warming up to the idea! 

As for GMing, here are some suggestions:
-- Utilize townies/alders. They add a lot of variety and are easy to use.
-- Note key pages numbers for breaking/entering, hazards, town encounters, etc. (And the Masters Guide with have a GM's screen with set of pages to print with all the essentials on them.)
-- Traps are covered under the Mechanics skill. (And the Masters Guide will have a bunch of premade traps).
-- Utilize the monster folio. And you're welcome to message me if you need a particular monster that isn't in there.
-- Make a matrix that has the PCs' basic info including their saves. Since saves are passive like in 4E, you will be rolling the saves. 

About longterm success, at this point, I'm still shocked (in a good way) that so many folks are downloading it and even playing it. Fortunately, it comes with a lot of options and has a mathematical foundation that allows a lot of new and custom stuff. For example, in the Masters Guide, each monster entry comes with a line that modifies vitality and damage such that the monster is the same level but plays very different (quick play, but more more dangerous). And there are many ways to use faith points, to substitute out the themes for some other rewards such as troops in a military campaign, and so forth. I'm just starting to get my head around it all myself!


----------



## VanceMadrox

I downloaded it the other day and looking it over I definitely like what I see.

My only real critique is how skills work. 

While characters will certainly have the skills common to their class/profession it doesn't look like it's possible to be very good at skills outside your class focus.

In 3.5 (and in Pathfinder) it was possible to specialize in skills outside the class's focus if you want to.

I know this can mitigated a lot for Humans but what about other races?


----------



## Davachido

VanceMadrox said:


> I downloaded it the other day and looking it over I definitely like what I see.
> 
> My only real critique is how skills work.
> 
> While characters will certainly have the skills common to their class/profession it doesn't look like it's possible to be very good at skills outside your class focus.
> 
> In 3.5 (and in Pathfinder) it was possible to specialize in skills outside the class's focus if you want to.
> 
> I know this can mitigated a lot for Humans but what about other races?




A lot of other races have different amount of skills, look at Tengu, Slith or Rakasha for example. Classes have easy multiclass options to dabble in as multiclassing isn't all the difficult to get. Also many of the themes have many ways to gain skill points in something else. See Specialist and Dilettante in particular. 

Basically the main way to get skill points outside of your class is the themes, only a few don't have the option to gain skill points as awards. 

Also do remember for skills there is no such thing as being untrained and you may always take 10 unless you are combat. Not to mention Hard DCs begin at DC 30 so once you have a couple of abilities in your skill you become quite good at that already.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Ok I hadn't looked too in depth at themes, that does make me feel a bit better.

Still overall while I like what I see I'm not convinced to run it over E6 or E8 Pathfinder.

Definitely some neat ideas though.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> We're starting to use the Radiance system for the D&D-style campaign I'm running. Had been using C&C with a bunch of house rules, but we're going to see how things roll with Radiance.
> 
> Coverting the characters was a snap, except for one player who has a Yeti Brawler. I ended up letting him pick abilities from the Goliath race and using monk class, minus the alignment restriction.
> 
> The players are liking the extra crunch and abilities. I'm glad they're happy, but not sure about the extra work I'll be taking on as DM...
> 
> For Radiance rpg to really succeed, IMHO, it needs to be very modifiable with different editions and varying play styles... no doubt more layers will be revealed in the Master's guide.






VanceMadrox said:


> I downloaded it the other day and looking it over I definitely like what I see.
> 
> My only real critique is how skills work.
> 
> While characters will certainly have the skills common to their class/profession it doesn't look like it's possible to be very good at skills outside your class focus.
> 
> In 3.5 (and in Pathfinder) it was possible to specialize in skills outside the class's focus if you want to.
> 
> I know this can mitigated a lot for Humans but what about other races?




As an aside, the skills set-up was something debated a lot as the game evolved. Eventually, they became so entwined into every class, race, etc, that changing the way skills work would be a monumental task.

As for stepping outside one's class skills, my suggestions:

1) Take a theme that is slightly off-kilter from your class. You can be an arcanist wizard, sure, or an explorer wizard, martialist wizard, guildsman wizard, etc. There will be even more theme options in the Expansion Kit. 

2) Take the dilettante theme. It's the one that says, "I don't want to decide on a theme, I just want access to stuff that fits as my character grows." 

3) Take on followers, start a business with some hired townies, and/or join a faction that has strong performance in skills that don't match yours. This isn't quite like building your character's own skill-set. It is more like expanding your circle of friends to include people who can do skills for you. Maybe not as exciting as options 1 and 2, but still very rewarding.

Hope that helps


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> Everything I've read and the great responses from [MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION] (whom I am assuming is the author Dario Nardi) make me think it would be an easy game to GM and play. Plus I really enjoy Dario's writing, there's enough there that familiar so that the new stuff really pops out nicely, and is surprisingly good.
> 
> I made a dummy 10th level PC as a mockup of one player's character, and managed to squeeze everything legibly onto one page! That's amazing for a high level D&D-type character!




I'm the author, yes.  That said, our gang of players--including some folks I've never met--have certainly helped shape the result. 

A trick to quickly creating a PC is to print the PDF pages for the race, class, theme, and deity. Then refer to page 39 and use a highlighter to note which abilities you've selected. Oh, and pick up one of the 2 pre-made packs in the equipment section.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Ok I hadn't looked too in depth at themes, that does make me feel a bit better.
> 
> Still overall while I like what I see I'm not convinced to run it over E6 or E8 Pathfinder.
> 
> Definitely some neat ideas though.




The biggest reward: Combats go much faster and remain fairly quick even as PCs level up.

And if you've liked E6 and such (which I totally get, with such fond memories of low-level campaigns!), then level 8 is a great spot to stop in Radiance, because anyone gets advanced tier abilities. 

That said, I'd suggest level 10 as a stopping point. Every PC will be ONE advanced tier ability at 9th level as their crowning achievement, and will have 2 levels to play with it before retiring, giving them time to enjoy it and shine in a final adventure.

Another tidbit that is a boon for GMs: TOWNIES. Visit the townie section starting on page 259. They will save you many hours of prep AND they are fairly potent as NPCs. A 10th level PC should rightly fear a half-dozen townies, which helps keep the game fun and a little gritty even at the higher level. This differs from 3.5 and PF, where the bulk of NPCs pose no threat and offer no benefits to higher level PCs. 

Finally, magic items play much less of a role in Radiance than in other fantasy d20 games. Yes, the magic item section is quite large, but in practice PCs don't have enough money or opportunities to get them. Very few folks will be selling magic items or upgrading them or such, even at 10th level.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Davachido said:


> A lot of other races have different amount of skills, look at Tengu, Slith or Rakasha for example. Classes have easy multiclass options to dabble in as multiclassing isn't all the difficult to get. Also many of the themes have many ways to gain skill points in something else. See Specialist and Dilettante in particular.
> 
> Basically the main way to get skill points outside of your class is the themes, only a few don't have the option to gain skill points as awards.
> 
> Also do remember for skills there is no such thing as being untrained and you may always take 10 unless you are combat. Not to mention Hard DCs begin at DC 30 so once you have a couple of abilities in your skill you become quite good at that already.




Thank you for articulating this.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> The biggest reward: Combats go much faster and remain fairly quick even as PCs level up.
> 
> And if you've liked E6 and such (which I totally get, with such fond memories of low-level campaigns!), then level 8 is a great spot to stop in Radiance, because anyone gets advanced tier abilities.
> 
> That said, I'd suggest level 10 as a stopping point. Every PC will be ONE advanced tier ability at 9th level as their crowning achievement, and will have 2 levels to play with it before retiring, giving them time to enjoy it and shine in a final adventure.




E6/E8 keeps things fairly quick too. Also I don't think you quite understand E6/E8. Characters don't retire when they hit max level, they just stop increasing in level and get feats instead. 

That said I don't actually see the need to stop at 10 in radiance. A lot of the issue in higher level 3.5/Pathfinder doesn't seem to exist in Radiance.


For the most part if looks like classes top out with powers/spells/abilities roughly equivalent to level 9-12 3.5/pathfinder characters. So a lot of the highest level magic/issues simply doesn't exist.


Radiance also mostly avoids the hit point issue. In 3.5/Pathfinder once a character is higher than 6-8th level they don't really feel human/real anymore. By not having a character's wounds increase much at all Radiance avoids this disconnect.



Still though I don't really see the need for it over 3.5/Pathfinder but I am intrigued.

Also your communication has been excellent, that alone has made me take a closer look.


----------



## VanceMadrox

I also have a few other specific questions from just looking through things.


Why are Dhampirs a class and not a race? Even in your description of the class it says they are the offspring of Humans/Vampires.

This screams race not class. If I ever ran anything using Radiance I would not allow a Dhampir class.


The Elementalist's Sudden Burial power should NOT be a Basic Tier ability. What 3.5/Pathfinder spell did you base it off of? It definitely seems like it should be Intermediate. (And Mass Burial should be advanced)




Do you realize that your version of the Wizard makes magical colleges pointless? It really destroys the traditional idea of the WIzard. The class has no mechanical way to acquire more spells/power by simple study or by collaborating with other wizards. As a result several standard fantasy tropes regarding wizards (like the magical college) simply just don't work. 

Not sure if you're interested in a fix but it could be as simple as not letting spellbook access any ability but needing to colelct the abilities it has access too. This would require more book keeping though which seems to be against the spirit of the game.



I may have more later.


----------



## Davachido

VanceMadrox said:


> I also have a few other specific questions from just looking through things.
> 
> 
> Why are Dhampirs a class and not a race? Even in your description of the class it says they are the offspring of Humans/Vampires.
> 
> This screams race not class. If I ever ran anything using Radiance I would not allow a Dhampir class.
> 
> 
> The Elementalist's Sudden Burial power should NOT be a Basic Tier ability. What 3.5/Pathfinder spell did you base it off of? It definitely seems like it should be Intermediate. (And Mass Burial should be advanced)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that your version of the Wizard makes magical colleges pointless? It really destroys the traditional idea of the WIzard. The class has no mechanical way to acquire more spells/power by simple study or by collaborating with other wizards. As a result several standard fantasy tropes regarding wizards (like the magical college) simply just don't work.
> 
> Not sure if you're interested in a fix but it could be as simple as not letting spellbook access any ability but needing to colelct the abilities it has access too. This would require more book keeping though which seems to be against the spirit of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have more later.




I don't know much about the wizard thing, but I'm sure there are reasons for magic colleges still. Did you think the 4E wizard was also a destruction of the traditional idea of a wizard because it couldn't get other spells through study? I see it as a more from a balance standpoint. Allowing the wizard to draw spells from the same pool as skills, so if you devote your time to just studying spells as you level up, you gain just that, more spells. Though I think we'd just be arguing a matter of preference at the point.

Though one thing I can comment on, sudden burial should still be a basic as should mass burial be an intermediate. As when you target something of level 5 or higher (Which can be easily done at level 2+) you have -5 to your attack roll, this does include mass burial as it only allows you to target more creatures not improve your attack. Not to mention it only works on soft ground. So ignore flying enemies, ignore using it cities, ignore using it in dungeons, ignore using it in glaciers, ignore mountains etc etc. The -5 is a huge hamper on your ability to hit anything past level 5 so at that point it might as well be an auto slow. Which is fine for a basic. (Be aware there is very little to raise the attack of a spell caster as compared to physical characters such as fighters or gunslingers.)


----------



## VanceMadrox

Davachido said:


> I don't know much about the wizard thing, but I'm sure there are reasons for magic colleges still. Did you think the 4E wizard was also a destruction of the traditional idea of a wizard because it couldn't get other spells through study?




Well I don't like 4E in the first place but yes I do think the 4E version didn't work as the traditional idea of the wizard




Davachido said:


> Though one thing I can comment on, sudden burial should still be a basic as should mass burial be an intermediate. As when you target something of level 5 or higher (Which can be easily done at level 2+) you have -5 to your attack roll, this does include mass burial as it only allows you to target more creatures not improve your attack. Not to mention it only works on soft ground. So ignore flying enemies, ignore using it cities, ignore using it in dungeons, ignore using it in glaciers, ignore mountains etc etc. The -5 is a huge hamper on your ability to hit anything past level 5 so at that point it might as well be an auto slow. Which is fine for a basic. (Be aware there is very little to raise the attack of a spell caster as compared to physical characters such as fighters or gunslingers.)




Ok this one I'll concede. It's situationally useful and after considering your points I'll agree that it's no wrose than Color Spray or Sleep at 1st level in 3.5/Pathfinder.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> I also have a few other specific questions from just looking through things.
> 
> Why are Dhampirs a class and not a race? Even in your description of the class it says they are the offspring of Humans/Vampires.
> 
> This screams race not class. If I ever ran anything using Radiance I would not allow a Dhampir class.




I'm happy to answer questions.

Think of the dhampir class as a "monster class" from the heyday of 3.5. Keep in mind a character can multiclass, switching into dhampir after being infected in some way by a vampire or by joining a vampiric faction (Blood Masquerade).

So why do it? The class meets a mechanical need that a race cannot because vampires are so powerful. A player comes to me and says, "I want to play a vampire" just as he might say, "I want to play a dragon" or "a werewolf". He or she wants to play Blade or Selene.  How do I accommodate that as a GM beyond taking the question literally or offering something puny? There is a Pathfinder race called dhampir, but as a race it's limited and its abilities don't live up to its flavor text.

So, I interpreted the term "dhampir" loosely to mean "part human, part vampire, still alive but having some powers of (and against) the undead". 

Now, the dhampier text reads:

"These charming night-dwellers harbor vampire blood. Dhampirs start their careers as living mortals, but as they embrace ancient, accursed urges and powers, they travel a path into undeath.
	Dhampirs tend to be loners, as they are the unwholesome, rare result of a mortal and vampire union."

Perhaps it's too easy to read literally. "Union" can mean sex, or a ritual or some other activity that results in exchange in blood between the PC and a vampire, thus kick-starting vampiric life. It doesn't necessarily mean the character was birthed as a half-vampire. It could even mean the character's great grandfather was a half-vampire, and that small amount of vampire blood is enough to open up a path toward the undead, but as something studied and acquired.

Narratively, film characters tend to start down the vampire path as adults. In many, the transition is very sudden, but even then the understanding is that the character will learn more powerful vampire abilities over the centuries or by drinking elder vampire blood, etc. Sometimes the transition is slower and characters can even remain alive as they transition, perhaps by using a drug or spell or such, as in "The Forsaken". With all the vampire movies out there, we don't need to say Blade is the only model for a dhampir.

Anyway, this class is pretty popular. To ban it for flavor reasons in the setting makes sense of course, but I'd ask you consider other stories and ways the class might work.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> The Elementalist's Sudden Burial power should NOT be a Basic Tier ability. What 3.5/Pathfinder spell did you base it off of? It definitely seems like it should be Intermediate. (And Mass Burial should be advanced)




Davachido has answered this pretty well. The inspiration was the Sleep spell, which is 1st level. It's a little harder for your friends to restore you compared to sleep, but then you're still conscious. It's situation, and the -5 really puts a damper on longterm use. 

Where I do agree there is a danger: A player who learns this and "fails to notice" the caveats (soft ground and -5) in the thick of play will produce a broken effect. It's important for the GM to know that the price for some of the more flavorful abilities is that one needs to remind players to use them as written .


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> I'm happy to answer questions.
> 
> Think of the dhampir class as a "monster class" from the heyday of 3.5. Keep in mind a character can multiclass, switching into dhampir after being infected in some way by a vampire or by joining a vampiric faction (Blood Masquerade).
> 
> So why do it? The class meets a mechanical need that a race cannot because vampires are so powerful. A player comes to me and says, "I want to play a vampire" just as he might say, "I want to play a dragon" or "a werewolf". He or she wants to play Blade or Selene. How do I accommodate that as a GM beyond taking the question literally or offering something puny? There is a Pathfinder race called dhampir, but as a race it's limited and its abilities don't live up to its flavor text.





On this we'll just have to disagree then. To me it seems concrete that Dhampir is a race not a class. If racial abilities aren't powerful enough to model it then maybe you need rules for more powerful races in an expansion.

I personally don't think Vampries should be PCs in a standard D&Desque world anyway. I was never a fan of the monster classes in 3.5 either.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> Davachido has answered this pretty well. The inspiration was the Sleep spell, which is 1st level. It's a little harder for your friends to restore you compared to sleep, but then you're still conscious. It's situation, and the -5 really puts a damper on longterm use.
> 
> Where I do agree there is a danger: A player who learns this and "fails to notice" the caveats (soft ground and -5) in the thick of play will produce a broken effect. It's important for the GM to know that the price for some of the more flavorful abilities is that one needs to remind players to use them as written .





On this we agree at least. Were I running I'd also probably allow some form of check to potentially struggle out of it.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Do you realize that your version of the Wizard makes magical colleges pointless? It really destroys the traditional idea of the WIzard. The class has no mechanical way to acquire more spells/power by simple study or by collaborating with other wizards. As a result several standard fantasy tropes regarding wizards (like the magical college) simply just don't work.
> 
> Not sure if you're interested in a fix but it could be as simple as not letting spellbook access any ability but needing to colelct the abilities it has access too. This would require more book keeping though which seems to be against the spirit of the game.
> 
> I may have more later.




I admit this version is more limited. But there are still many outlets...

I imagine that a "wizard" college will include sages, elementalists, shamans, sorcerers, witches, etc. In real life, colleges serve two purposes:
-- Train new generations
-- Conduct research amongst peers
Maybe there's a third purpose too?
Anyway, the college would still serve to train new generations. 

Also, since there is multiclassing, characters who are already spellcasters may mingle among their peers and learn new spells. A sage/wizard is a very nice combo, for example, as is a pathfinder/wizard.

Members of the wizard class can add new spells to their repertoire outside of their class. They can take "Diverse Dweomer", which reads: "Select 4 basic magic abilities for which you qualify drawn from any classes. You now know these abilities." 

Just for this, higher level spellcasters would definitely wish to gather to learn from each other.

Wizards can take the Arcanist theme -- which seems likely for a collegiate wizard -- and select Minor Arcana and Major Arcana multiple times to reach into other classes. The theme also offers abilities like Craft Magic Item, Mana Pool, and Student of the Weave. 

Perhaps an arcana college teaches and maybe even gate-keeps this theme. You might say in your campaign setting that in order to join and progress in the Arcanist theme, a character needs to join an arcane college, eldritch college, or whatnot.

As for expanding one's spellbook options, there are magic items like the Necromnicon and Astral Codex. These are spellbook-like magic items that require you study them to use them, just like a spellbook, and offer spells within them.

And of course, wizards can use scrolls, and scroll use is not limited to one's class (although reading a scroll from your class list is automatic rather than requiring an Arcana check).

Taken together, if I were a wizard in this world and someone said, "come join me at a wizard college for a while", I'd say yes. There are so many options. 

All this said, it's true, it's not a 3.5/PF wizard in its extreme versatility. I would offer: A GM is free to reward a wizard character with a scroll of a new, custom-made spell, and then let the character study it and add it to his list of class spells (thus making it accessible via his Spellbook).

A new theme for spellcasters that revolves around the use of a spellbook, familiars, etc -- that allows one to become a classic spellcaster -- is also in order at some point, perhaps in the Expansion Kit!


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> I admit this version is more limited. But there are still many outlets...
> 
> I imagine that a "wizard" college will include sages, elementalists, shamans, sorcerers, witches, etc. In real life, colleges serve two purposes:
> -- Train new generations
> -- Conduct research amongst peers
> Maybe there's a third purpose too?
> Anyway, the college would still serve to train new generations.
> 
> Also, since there is multiclassing, characters who are already spellcasters may mingle among their peers and learn new spells. A sage/wizard is a very nice combo, for example, as is a pathfinder/wizard.
> 
> Members of the wizard class can add new spells to their repertoire outside of their class. They can take "Diverse Dweomer", which reads: "Select 4 basic magic abilities for which you qualify drawn from any classes. You now know these abilities."
> 
> Just for this, higher level spellcasters would definitely wish to gather to learn from each other.
> 
> Wizards can take the Arcanist theme -- which seems likely for a collegiate wizard -- and select Minor Arcana and Major Arcana multiple times to reach into other classes. The theme also offers abilities like Craft Magic Item, Mana Pool, and Student of the Weave.
> 
> Perhaps an arcana college teaches and maybe even gate-keeps this theme. You might say in your campaign setting that in order to join and progress in the Arcanist theme, a character needs to join an arcane college, eldritch college, or whatnot.
> 
> As for expanding one's spellbook options, there are magic items like the Necromnicon and Astral Codex. These are spellbook-like magic items that require you study them to use them, just like a spellbook, and offer spells within them.
> 
> And of course, wizards can use scrolls, and scroll use is not limited to one's class (although reading a scroll from your class list is automatic rather than requiring an Arcana check).
> 
> Taken together, if I were a wizard in this world and someone said, "come join me at a wizard college for a while", I'd say yes. There are so many options.
> 
> All this said, it's true, it's not a 3.5/PF wizard in its extreme versatility. I would offer: A GM is free to reward a wizard character with a scroll of a new, custom-made spell, and then let the character study it and add it to his list of class spells (thus making it accessible via his Spellbook).
> 
> A new theme for spellcasters that revolves around the use of a spellbook, familiars, etc -- that allows one to become a classic spellcaster -- is also in order at some point, perhaps in the Expansion Kit!






I completely agree that a magical college may have classes besides Wizards there. I also agree that colleges would still be needed to train people to enter the class.

I'll even grant that you can flavor it that Wizards are learning new spells from others but there's nothing mechanical indicating this. As it is the only time Wizards can learn new spells are when they gain levels. Characters aren't aware of having levels, this makes it feel odd in world. A Wizard may study a lot with others but periodically he can learn several new spells (on level up)and at other times no matter how hard he studies he can't learn anything new. 

While it works mechanically it's not really standard D&D, and it looks like in general you are trying to stay fairly close to the feel of D&D.


I do think a spellbook related Theme may help out a lot though.


----------



## Evenglare

If i'm not mistaken this is a sort of meld between both 4th edition and 3rd edition D&D. In 4th edition classes DO only gain power / spells or whatever upon level up, this is perfectly consistent with 4th edition D&D which IS D&D just as much as 3rd edition is. At least that's what I felt when I read the classes.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> A Wizard may study a lot with others but periodically he can learn several new spells (on level up)and at other times no matter how hard he studies he can't learn anything new.




Just a quick thought, in case you didn't see this, as I rush off to lunch...
On page 109, under Gaining Experience Points, 

3. Train Intensely: You stay home to study. You gain 1 XP for each 1 month of intense training and study. You can train for 3 consecutive months before needing a 1 month break, and you can benefit from up to 20 months total during your lifetime. You cannot adventure or even work a job while training.

So using this rule, a PC gain move ahead a little, especially to earn those few extra XP needed to push him to a new level, where he gets access to new abilities.

Anyway, I suspect the solution is a theme. The theme would allow the character to add scroll spells to his spellbook and/or consult/train with another spellcaster to add to his spellbook. These spells will JUST be available via Spellbook, though I'd allow the character to make scrolls of said spells too. There would also be an expanded Spellbook option that bridges the space between Spellbook and Mnemonic Enhancer. 

Great conversation!


----------



## Chimpy

Are there any adventures available for it, pdf or printed?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Chimpy said:


> Are there any adventures available for it, pdf or printed?




Daniel Marshall, who has already written some adventures for Pathfinder, has just turned in a completed draft of a sizable adventure, The Braggerton Butcher, for use with Radiance RPG (and Pathfinder), level 5-7, in a generic Victorian era. It includes some pact magic along with the usual adventure goodness.


----------



## Robyo

I can see dhampir as both a race and a class. Same with shifter...

You could even make warmech a class for PC's who die and have their souls transferred to golems.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I can see dhampir as both a race and a class. Same with shifter...
> 
> You could even make warmech a class for PC's who die and have their souls transferred to golems.




The upcoming Expansion Kit features the dragoon class, which is more cyborg than golem, but fills much of the same role.


----------



## Robyo

When is the Expansion scheduled for release? It's called a kit, but it's a book, right?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> When is the Expansion scheduled for release? It's called a kit, but it's a book, right?




It's called a kit and yes it's still a book. 

There is no current release date. My desire is before Christmas. A lot of the material is done... in fact, a lot of the earlier material was targeted to be in the Masters Guide, which was a mistake, and I wasted time worked on the Expansion Kit material in lieu of more pressing and less interested activities, like entering edits.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I can see dhampir as both a race and a class. Same with shifter...
> 
> You could even make warmech a class for PC's who die and have their souls transferred to golems.




THE DRAGOON CLASS IS NOW UP! I'm taking comments for the next couple months before it goes into the book... 

Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION]
Hey Dario, when you get a chance can you explain or provide a page reference number for how saving throws work in Radiance? I see references to them, but cannot find the corresponding rules. Thanks!

-Aaron


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION]
> Hey Dario, when you get a chance can you explain or provide a page reference number for how saving throws work in Radiance? I see references to them, but cannot find the corresponding rules. Thanks!
> 
> -Aaron




Bottom of page 40. 
Pages 40-41 are your lifeline for the book!
They work like 4E.

------------------------------------------------

Defenses: The target of an ability may be able to defend himself to minimize harm. There are 3 defenses, also called “saves”.

--Fortitude: Withstand physical assault, such as by an arrow’s poison.
Strength or Constitution
--Reflex: Dodge or look away, such as avoiding falling into a pit.
Dexterity or Intelligence
--Will: Resist mental assault, such as a witch’s charm spell.
Wisdom or Charisma

Each ability indicates which defense to use (if any). Compute the target’s defenses using the following formula:

= 10 + ½ target’s level + target’s attribute
modifier + other modifiers

Use the most advantageous attribute modifiers. For example, a character with 8 Wisdom and 15 Charisma would use Charisma to improve his Will.

The character using the ability makes an attack roll. If the result is above the target’s defense, then the target suffers the full effect. Otherwise, the target is okay or suffers a moderated effect such as ½ damage.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## NotZenon

You know the more i read this thread and your responses the more i like this game. 

And to be honest i really like your explanation for why the damphir is a class and not a race! I initially thought the same thing (shouldn't this be a race?) but you are right with multiclassing it allows players to be "as much" or "as little" vampire as they want.  Also becoming a vampire doesn't totally unbalance the game.  I also appreciate the "shifter" class in this regard.   Now i can have vampires and werewolves running around with my regular pc's  (i have at least one pc who's really into that sort of thing anyways).


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION]
Thanks. You know, using the term "saves" to refer to passive defenses is really confusing. Especially because in all other versions of D&D saves are an active check. Not to mention, it just makes no sense to have 2 competing terms for one concept.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Evenglare said:


> If i'm not mistaken this is a sort of meld between both 4th edition and 3rd edition D&D. In 4th edition classes DO only gain power / spells or whatever upon level up, this is perfectly consistent with 4th edition D&D which IS D&D just as much as 3rd edition is. At least that's what I felt when I read the classes.




4E is definitely D&D but the mechanics of how Wizards worked changed drastically and is extremely different from what has come before, even more than the differences between 3E and 2E. 

Also 4E is only one iteration. In all other iterations of D&D having a spell book meant  a lot more.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> Just a quick thought, in case you didn't see this, as I rush off to lunch...
> On page 109, under Gaining Experience Points,
> 
> 3. Train Intensely: You stay home to study. You gain 1 XP for each 1 month of intense training and study. You can train for 3 consecutive months before needing a 1 month break, and you can benefit from up to 20 months total during your lifetime. You cannot adventure or even work a job while training.
> 
> So using this rule, a PC gain move ahead a little, especially to earn those few extra XP needed to push him to a new level, where he gets access to new abilities.
> 
> Anyway, I suspect the solution is a theme. The theme would allow the character to add scroll spells to his spellbook and/or consult/train with another spellcaster to add to his spellbook. These spells will JUST be available via Spellbook, though I'd allow the character to make scrolls of said spells too. There would also be an expanded Spellbook option that bridges the space between Spellbook and Mnemonic Enhancer.
> 
> Great conversation!





I agree it's a great conversation, it's nice to see a deisgner so accessible and interested in what fans have to say.
(And make no mistake despite my misgivings I am a fan. If I weren't as invested in Pathfinder as I am I'd be buying a bunch of copies of Radiance in a heart beat)


Still, while a theme may help this I don't like needing a theme to fix something that seems like a problem with the basic class itself.

I do understand that the player book is a finished product so this is merely discussion.


Have you thought about adding more options for previously presented classes in expansions?


----------



## VanceMadrox

NotZenon said:


> You know the more i read this thread and your responses the more i like this game.
> 
> And to be honest i really like your explanation for why the damphir is a class and not a race! I initially thought the same thing (shouldn't this be a race?) but you are right with multiclassing it allows players to be "as much" or "as little" vampire as they want. Also becoming a vampire doesn't totally unbalance the game. I also appreciate the "shifter" class in this regard. Now i can have vampires and werewolves running around with my regular pc's (i have at least one pc who's really into that sort of thing anyways).





I agree that Ancient Spirits resposne was well thought out and had some good points. I am still in the camp that doesn't think vampire and werewolf PCs are a good idea, they're monsters for a reason.

So I will continue to respectfully disagree.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> THE DRAGOON CLASS IS NOW UP! I'm taking comments for the next couple months before it goes into the book...
> 
> Wall Photos | Facebook




I fear I may feel the same about this as the Dhampir but I will take a look.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Quickleaf said:


> @AncientSpirits
> Thanks. You know, using the term "saves" to refer to passive defenses is really confusing. Especially because in all other versions of D&D saves are an active check. Not to mention, it just makes no sense to have 2 competing terms for one concept.





This is pretty much right out of 4E.

And it's one of the few 4E changes I actually like.


----------



## AncientSpirits

NotZenon said:


> You know the more i read this thread and your responses the more i like this game.
> 
> And to be honest i really like your explanation for why the damphir is a class and not a race! I initially thought the same thing (shouldn't this be a race?) but you are right with multiclassing it allows players to be "as much" or "as little" vampire as they want.  Also becoming a vampire doesn't totally unbalance the game.  I also appreciate the "shifter" class in this regard.   Now i can have vampires and werewolves running around with my regular pc's  (i have at least one pc who's really into that sort of thing anyways).




Nice to hear . 
What you described was the goal: "as much" or "as little" without unbalancing, using the same mechanics as everyone else. And the dhampir is definitely fun to play .


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION]
> Thanks. You know, using the term "saves" to refer to passive defenses is really confusing. Especially because in all other versions of D&D saves are an active check. Not to mention, it just makes no sense to have 2 competing terms for one concept.




I agree there could be some confusion at first. 

I included "saves" as an alternative to "defenses" because it is such an iconic term. In my experience, even people who don't play D&D (but once did) recall "making your saving throw" with fondness. I didn't want to lose it. 

I use the term "save" when referring to bonuses that can be applied to one's defenses. You "apply it to your defense", which is something the PC/player actively does during the game. As in: "My dwarf frighter's Fortitude is 20, but with his +2 bonus against poison, I have 22, so I resisted the poison against your 21, hah!"  Perhaps a stretch but I hear it used that way in games. 

So that's where it remained, as a sort of historical artifact with limited use.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> I agree that Ancient Spirits resposne was well thought out and had some good points. I am still in the camp that doesn't think vampire and werewolf PCs are a good idea, they're monsters for a reason.
> 
> So I will continue to respectfully disagree.




Yeah, there's the whole monster creep things:

Funny how, over 3 decades, creatures that were once clearly monsters--vampires, kobolds, half-fiends, doppelgangers, werewolves etc--have become normal character options, and in the process they've been slightly softened and tweaked to be more civilized and acceptable.  Eberron kicked off some official transitions with shifters and changelings, and then 4E brought in tieflings and dragonborn as official PC races. 

So honestly, if a GM says, let's stay with "human" as humans and their very close relatives, and cut out all the weirdo monster stuff, then I totally get that.


----------



## Robyo

I like 4e saves as "defenses," but I also like to let the players roll their saving throws for important events, like poisoning, charm, etc... I just feel better letting the player's roll decide the fate of his character. So, if I want to convert defenses to "olde school" saving throws, do I just subtract the base 10 and let them use the modifiers to add to the die roll? Does that sound balanced?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I like 4e saves as "defenses," but I also like to let the players roll their saving throws for important events, like poisoning, charm, etc... I just feel better letting the player's roll decide the fate of his character. So, if I want to convert defenses to "olde school" saving throws, do I just subtract the base 10 and let them use the modifiers to add to the die roll? Does that sound balanced?




Yes, the various modifiers are all equivalent enough to do as you say. 

BTW, a number of situations give PCs a 25% or 50% chance to recover for that turn or to shake off the effect, etc, which is sort of like saving throws.


----------



## Robyo

Thanks Dario for providing so much feedback. 

BTW, Radiance has the first encumbrance rules I actually like using and enforcing. Usually I tend to hand-wave and use common sense for encumbrance and a lot of resource management stuff, but the slot-point system is easy and quite a bit more interesting than typical "lbs" or "coins." For me, I'd rather get to the adventure, than spend a lot of time doing resource management, but that's just a style/preference.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> Thanks Dario for providing so much feedback.
> 
> BTW, Radiance has the first encumbrance rules I actually like using and enforcing. Usually I tend to hand-wave and use common sense for encumbrance and a lot of resource management stuff, but the slot-point system is easy and quite a bit more interesting than typical "lbs" or "gold pieces." For me, I'd rather get to the adventure, then spend a lot of time doing resource management, but that's just a style/preference.




LOL. As for me, 30 years of gaming and not paying much attention to encumbrance. The Radiance rules came out of a brainstorming session between me, the editor, and one of the other GMs. It was the editor's idea, and we tweaked it a little. Voila!


----------



## OberonViking

AncientSpirits said:


> Yeah, there's the whole monster creep things:
> 
> Funny how, over 3 decades, creatures that were once clearly monsters--vampires, kobolds, half-fiends, doppelgangers, werewolves etc--have become normal character options, and in the process they've been slightly softened and tweaked to be more civilized and acceptable.  Eberron kicked off some official transitions with shifters and changelings, and then 4E brought in tieflings and dragonborn as official PC races.
> 
> So honestly, if a GM says, let's stay with "human" as humans and their very close relatives, and cut out all the weirdo monster stuff, then I totally get that.



My first reaction to the races in Radiance is "No way am I allowing all of those races." Now I realise that it is great that these options are in the free core book. (I hope WotC is reading this.)

I'm writing notes for my Radiance campaign, and the new Radiance Masters Guide makes that easy. This is not a simple rehash of the many GMGs of the past; it is a great guide to making the creation of adventures so much easier.


----------



## AncientSpirits

OberonViking said:


> My first reaction to the races in Radiance is "No way am I allowing all of those races." Now I realise that it is great that these options are in the free core book. (I hope WotC is reading this.)
> 
> I'm writing notes for my Radiance campaign, and the new Radiance Masters Guide makes that easy. This is not a simple rehash of the many GMGs of the past; it is a great guide to making the creation of adventures so much easier.




Yeah, the idea is that even for a cosmopolitan setting, the GM will strongly encourage particular races, say, a half-dozen to really help set the flavor of a particular campaign. They're just options. 

As a GM, these days, I have so little time in my life to put together adventures. So why not give folks as many modular pieces as possible: stories, creatures, maps, townies, etc. To be honest, for most games now, I just select and print various materials that I think will fit the adventure I have in mind for that game day, and just throw in what I need as we go to meet the needs of the story experience.


----------



## OberonViking

Here's my attempt at a spreadsheet-based Character Sheet so far. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lgfc9xgafaork80/Radiance Character Sheet.xlsx
I created it with a mind to printing it, so I am curious to hear how it looks on other people's computers and printers. 
Also looking for feedback, especially regarding the back page.


----------



## Quickleaf

[MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION] 
I gave my group a decent sales pitch for Radiance. They're skeptical about a new system (they like their 4e D&D), but are open to trying it out.

The characters are 10th level versions of some of their favorite D&D characters from old campaigns. One of them was a 4e Invoker and as I'm doing a rough conversion to the Radiance Invoker, I noticed an odd core ability called "Divine Blood". It doesn't fit this character concept so I'm looking at swapping it out with some kind of "Preservation Mantle". Something like this...

*Preservation Mantle:* Costs 2 vitality + 1 vitality per round maintained. Allies within 30 feet gain 2 temporary wound points at the start of their turn. Temporary wound points do not stack.

What do you think? Broken, too weak, or feasible?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> [MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION]
> I gave my group a decent sales pitch for Radiance. They're skeptical about a new system (they like their 4e D&D), but are open to trying it out.
> 
> The characters are 10th level versions of some of their favorite D&D characters from old campaigns. One of them was a 4e Invoker and as I'm doing a rough conversion to the Radiance Invoker, I noticed an odd core ability called "Divine Blood". It doesn't fit this character concept so I'm looking at swapping it out with some kind of "Preservation Mantle". Something like this...
> 
> *Preservation Mantle:* Costs 2 vitality + 1 vitality per round maintained. Allies within 30 feet gain 2 temporary wound points at the start of their turn. Temporary wound points do not stack.
> 
> What do you think? Broken, too weak, or feasible?




The short answer: Very close.

The longer answer: The question is what tier you're going for. If you want to replace the invoker core ability Divine Bloodline, that heals 1d4+1 wounds for 1 person at a time. It's a wee bit more powerful than basic tier which would normally be 1d4 wound points. A similar ability might then heals 1 wound point for all allies within 15 ft  for 1 vitality cost, as basic tier, or all allies within 30 ft for 2 wound points for 2 vitality cost, as intermediate tier. Or some variation like you have also works, with 2 vitality cost plus 1 per round as fair too. So yes it's balanced for intermediate tier. While this might be unusual for a core ability, there is a precident, as s rogue's Dodge core ability costs 2 vitality. I'd say the trick to make it work is how much time is needed to maintain it from round to round: a standard, move or immediate action. I think standard action is too limiting to the invoker and swift too cheap, so move action, and either shrink the area to within 15 ft or make it heal 2 wound points the first round plus 1 point thereafter.


----------



## AncientSpirits

There are lots of previews of new material--and change for feedback and tweaking--at www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG. Of course, folks welcome to continue the discussion here too.


----------



## Robyo

The facebook stuff looks cool. I like the more sci-fi slant a lot of the new updates seem to be taking.


 ...I'm working on running an online/pbp Radiance game. It's a fantasy-wildwest setting: "weird west." We're using the core classes and themes, but I'm bolting on some crunch and equipment options from Sidewinder:Recoiled (d20 modern). The firearms in Radiance are just too basic for the genre, and besides, some of their stats seem to be off. For instance, shouldn't musket range be halved? Pistol range as well? Maybe it's a balance issue. The damage ratings however, seem balanced in comparison to d20 modern.

The players are older, each with 30 or so years of gaming behind them. The system is new, yet familiar (mostly 3.5/PF players). Everyone has been really excited to make characters. Obviously gunslinger class is a favorite, being the genre what it is. I'd be happy to post occasional updates to show how the system is fairing.

I thought a couple cool wild west themes could be Drifter (Clint Eastwood) and Avenger (Charles Bronson).


----------



## Robyo

Quickleaf said:


> Nice to hear your players got behind the change. I've emailed the rules to my group, and I'm bringing them on my tablet to our friday game night to gauge everyone's reaction. Everything I've read and the great responses from  @AncientSpirits  (whom I am assuming is the author Dario Nardi) make me think it would be an easy game to GM and play. Plus I really enjoy Dario's writing, there's enough there that familiar so that the new stuff really pops out nicely, and is surprisingly good.
> 
> I made a dummy 10th level PC as a mockup of one player's character, and managed to squeeze everything legibly onto one page! That's amazing for a high level D&D-type character!




How has it been going with getting your group to try the system?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> The facebook stuff looks cool. I like the more sci-fi slant a lot of the new updates seem to be taking.
> 
> 
> ...I'm working on running an online/pbp Radiance game. It's a fantasy-wildwest setting: "weird west." We're using the core classes and themes, but I'm bolting on some crunch and equipment options from Sidewinder:Recoiled (d20 modern). The firearms in Radiance are just too basic for the genre, and besides, some of their stats seem to be off. For instance, shouldn't musket range be halved? Pistol range as well? Maybe it's a balance issue. The damage ratings however, seem balanced in comparison to d20 modern.
> 
> The players are older, each with 30 or so years of gaming behind them. The system is new, yet familiar (mostly 3.5/PF players). Everyone has been really excited to make characters. Obviously gunslinger class is a favorite, being the genre what it is. I'd be happy to post occasional updates to show how the system is fairing.
> 
> I thought a couple cool wild west themes could be Drifter (Clint Eastwood) and Avenger (Charles Bronson).




I was unfamiliar with Sidewinder:Recoiled. Looking through it, they did a really nice job! 

The stats for the weapons in Radiance are based on OGL/d20 SRD values and then improved somewhat to fall between 19th century and modern to make guns more worth their cost and to still fear into the hearts of men. 

What I may do for the Expansion Kit is have a chapter with several "shops": a warmech shop (with lots of add-ons), a gun shop (with more weapon options), and so forth. Not sure how those final pages will shape up yet.


----------



## Quickleaf

Robyo said:


> How has it been going with getting your group to try the system?




They went with 4e, because it was familiar (and there is one player whose first language is Chinese and she uses translated books). That said, I still think Radiance looks outstanding, and I at some point I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Quickleaf said:


> They went with 4e, because it was familiar (and there is one player whose first language is Chinese and she uses translated books). That said, I still think Radiance looks outstanding, and I at some point I'd like to give it a shot.




The great news about table top gaming: We have the rest of our lives to play!


----------



## AncientSpirits

*CONTEST!*

Add your idea to the next Radiance RPG supplement. Submit your suggestions for a new class, deity, race, theme, electrotech item, or whatnot. Top submissions by Nov 25th will be added to the Radiance Expansion Kit. 
STARTS NOW!

PS. You will get credit for your submission, should it be included. However, as this is an at-cost philanthropic venture, there won't be monied remuneration.

Most folks submitting on www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG, but those who choose to be face-free, you are welcome to post here.


----------



## Robyo

Some stuff I'd like to see...

Races: Yeti/Sasquatch, Genasi (humanoid with elemental heritage), Plant-man/Treant

Classes: Brawler, Assassin!

Themes: Drifter, Avenger, Scout (could be a class too)

Equipment: Mecha!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> Some stuff I'd like to see...
> 
> Races: Yeti/Sasquatch, Genasi (humanoid with elemental heritage), Plant-man/Treant
> 
> Classes: Brawler, Assassin!
> 
> Themes: Drifter, Avenger, Scout (could be a class too)
> 
> Equipment: Mecha!




There will definitely be mecha equipment and I agree there is a real need for a brawler class and assassin theme. I'd also like to have genasi, though I believe I'd need to call them something else. I've heard of yeti PCs. Alas, I ran out of space in the Masters Guide to put yeti monsters. So maybe they could be a race....


----------



## Evenglare

One of my favorite races I'd LOVE to see is the Kitsune.


----------



## AncientSpirits

To be honest, cross-over compatibility with races in Pathfinder is a big consideration. For example, Radiance has no equivalent of the fetchling, a shadow race. And the addition of something like the genasi will cover a number of other bases. 

The rakasha tends to cover a fair amount of the kitsune concept in terms of shapechage and magic, but of course they're not the same.


----------



## Robyo

I do like the shadow race concept, but dislike the name "fetchling." They are pretty cool race concept, though.

Am I alone in love for the Woodling/Treant/Plant Race? C'mon, Woodling shaman! Treant druid! ... though Genasi could fill that gap, I suppose.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I do like the shadow race concept, but dislike the name "fetchling." They are pretty cool race concept, though.
> 
> Am I alone in love for the Woodling/Treant/Plant Race? C'mon, Woodling shaman! Treant druid! ... though Genasi could fill that gap, I suppose.




I wouldn't call them fetchling. Maybe shade or something similar, although the word shade has so many uses in fantasy and folklore.

With elementals, I try to include more than the traditional 4. Likely I'd include metal, void, and wood for 7 elements total. The challenge is the relationship between energy types and elements, which don't line up neatly. Personally I prefer what I did for the giants in the Masters Guide, as the energy types do align with different environments. All this said, a treant-type race is possible, though such folk would be of type "person" rather than plant. And then there is the question of fungus folk versus tree folk!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Here are some preliminary thoughts about a woodling race.

WOODLING
An adult woodling stands approximately 8 ft tall and averages 300-350 pounds. Males weigh more than females. Woodlings look much like lithe humanoid trees with human-like faces, a 2-prong trunk for a pair of legs, and 2 primary limbs for arms, though many woodlings sport small branches. Young woodlings are mostly green, while adult and older woodlings tend toward brown and eventually white.
    Woodlings are often viewed by other races as cryptic, enduring, knowledgeable, patient, and slow. They can be caring, but in a long-term way that speedier races may view as indifference. Woodlings love to listen and collect lore, and are known to spend hours studying someone or something. Among all the races, they are the most likely to eschew crowds and machines typical of civilization, and may destroy items or rebuke persons who go against nature.
    Woodlings are generally ponderous. At their best, they are strong, thoughtful guardians of nature, including plants and animals. Though often mistaken for small treants, they are a fey-like people who enjoy many of the same pastimes as humans, though at a more thoughtful pace. All woodlings are able to bud flowers and when gathered in groves, they can communicate by pollen as well as speech. 
	Woodlings view adventuring as a distinct and daring undertaking. Most prefer to put down roots rather than travel. At most, a woodling druid or ranger might travel a few miles as a guardian of a territory. Those who visit other lands are hailed among their kind as  fonts of bravery and lore.

PHYSICAL TRAITS
Attributes: Con +2, Dex -2, Wis +2. Woodlings are hardy and display patient wisdom, but they are also somewhat slow, if not ponderous.
Size: Medium
Speed: 20 ft
Wound Points: 11. Woodlings can absorb more damage than humans.
-----------------
--Light Bark: Your bark-like skin grants you +1 DR. This works with all other boosts to DR.
--Woodling Resistances: A woodling enjoys a +2 bonus on Will and a +5 bonus on saves to resist disease and poison.
--Thorn Volley: A plant creature can project a biting volley of sharp floral debris. Creatures within a 15-ft cone suffer 1d4 damage per level (maximum 5d4) or ½ damage when Reflex resists. Costs 1 vitality.
--Woods Lore: Boost Nature and Survival checks by +5.
-----------------
Free Languages: Common and Sylvan.
Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Grippli, and Halfling. Select a number of bonus languages equal to the character’s Intelligence bonus.
Multiclassing: Barbarian, druid or shaman.
Typical Alignment: True neutral
Typical Deity: Greenwyrm or Corvis. Good woodlings may prefer Esmariah, Solari or Tanish. Evil woodlings prefer Lilith.
-----------------
Comeliness: 2d6+3 (avg 10). Woodlings tend to be average.
Base Age: 30. Woodlings live substantially longer than humans.
They are young adults at age 30, middle-aged at 300, and old at 600. They may live up to a thousand years or more.
-----------------

RACIAL OPTIONS
A woodling character selects 2 abilities from the following list at 1st level, and may select more abilities at later levels and with age.
--Bark SkinM: For 5 minutes, you enjoy a bark-like skin that grants you a +2 DR. This works with worn armor. Costs 1 vitality.
--Double Sleep: You can sleep 2x in a 24-hour period to gain the benefits of daily healing (RPG, pg 229) twice daily. 
--Endure ElementsM: You ignore effects of extreme temperature. You can exist comfortably in conditions between -40º and 140º F without harm. Your gear is also protected. This ability is continuously in effect even when you are unconscious.
--Extra Branches: You sprout extra branches that act as minor appendages. Apply a +2 bonus on all Strength-based skill checks and attack rolls using Grapple.
--Fey Friend: You have experience with fey. Apply a +5 bonus on Arcana, Bluff, History, Insight and Perception checks when dealing with fey or recalling lore about fey.
--Fragrant Flowers: You sprout pleasantly-scented flowers that subtly improve your interactions, especially with people. Apply a +1 bonus on attack rolls against Will and a +2 bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Intimidate checks that target animals and persons.
--Grapple: You grapple an adjacent foe up to 1 size larger when you have 1 hand free and beat the foe’s Fortitude. A grappled creature cannot move from its space and can only use a Light melee weapon that is already in hand. Each round, you must expend a move action to maintain the grapple, and the foe
can try to beat your Fortitude as a standard action to break the grapple. If you desire, you can block a grappled foe’s mouth with 1 hand to prevent speech.
--Great Fortitude: You are physically resilient. Boost your Fortitude by +2.
--Heavy Bark: This improves Medium Bark to grant +3 DR (rather than +2).
--Iron Will: You are mentally resilient. Boost your Will by +2.
--Medium Bark: This improves Light Bark to grant +2 DR (rather than +1).
--Night Guardian: You gain low-light vision and a +5 bonus on Perception checks.
--Ovate: You know 1 druid basic ability for which you qualify. 
--Overrun: You easily push through a foe’s space. If you beat its Fortitude as a swift action, you can freely pass through its space while maintaining your speed. If not, you stop adjacent to it and do not pass it.
--Slam Attack: You can smash at foes using your branch-like limbs to inflict 1d6+Str damage.
--Sun-Rest: The sun heals you. For each hour of exposure to natural sunlight on a clear or party-cloudy day, you recover 1 vitality to a maximum of 5 vitality in a 24-hour period. You must be a living good-aligned person.
--Toughness: Your body is a tough fighting machine. Boost your maximum wounds by +3 points.
--Woodland Stride: You can move through any sort of natural undergrowth (natural thorns, briars, overgrown areas, and similar terrain) at your normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment. Undergrowth that is magically manipulated to impede motion still affects you.


----------



## Robyo

Looks pretty badass. I can envision a tank-like shifter or monk build with this race...

The abilities are useful and flavorful. Ovate is a nice touch, though there are already a lot of druid abilities on the list. I could also see goodberry, or speak with plants (though the latter is intermediate tier).


----------



## AncientSpirits

Today is the LAST DAY OF THE CONTEST! 
http://www.facebook.com/RadianceRpg

Add your idea to the next Radiance supplement. Submit your suggestions for a new class, deity, race, theme, electrotech item, or whatnot. Top submissions by Nov 25th will be added to the Radiance Expansion Kit.


----------



## Summer-Knight925

I've been trying to figure how not to swear in this post, but I must.

So excuse my words.

But Holy ing .
This game.

I was having a bad day, read the pdf, instantly back to happy.

I'm going to get this, this looks amazing, perfect for my group, and right in the genre for us. All the races are good, as a racially diverse group is always fun (we played a game once where everyone was human, not because we needed to be, just how it ended up, wasn't that fun) and with the sheer number of class, I feel things can actually be fun and unique and never dull...at least not as fast as some games.

I like this, and I'm only at the Medicant write-up currently.
Good stuff.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Summer-Knight925 said:


> I've been trying to figure how not to swear in this post, but I must.
> 
> So excuse my words.
> 
> But Holy ing .
> This game.
> 
> I was having a bad day, read the pdf, instantly back to happy.
> 
> I'm going to get this, this looks amazing, perfect for my group, and right in the genre for us. All the races are good, as a racially diverse group is always fun (we played a game once where everyone was human, not because we needed to be, just how it ended up, wasn't that fun) and with the sheer number of class, I feel things can actually be fun and unique and never dull...at least not as fast as some games.
> 
> I like this, and I'm only at the Medicant write-up currently.
> Good stuff.




You are most welcome .


----------



## Charles Dunwoody

I ran Radiance last night for the first time. I found my D&D for the next several years most likely as long as things don't bog down too much at higher levels.

We used 0 level PCs to learn as you go. It worked really, really well. Combat was tense and challenging but not too long or drawn out. We didn't use a battlemap (I used a piece of paper with range bands on it). 

The PCs basically went primitive or tech with a somewhat hostile view towards arcane magic. I'll be writing about building a world using the rules in my rpg.net column and I'll do a review as well. 

Can't wait to get my print copies.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Kravell said:


> I ran Radiance last night for the first time. I found my D&D for the next several years most likely as long as things don't bog down too much at higher levels.
> 
> We used 0 level PCs to learn as you go. It worked really, really well. Combat was tense and challenging but not too long or drawn out. We didn't use a battlemap (I used a piece of paper with range bands on it).
> 
> The PCs basically went primitive or tech with a somewhat hostile view towards arcane magic. I'll be writing about building a world using the rules in my rpg.net column and I'll do a review as well.
> 
> Can't wait to get my print copies.




thank you for sharing Kravell. Regarding your setting and experience, is this your site:

http://www.rpg.net/columns/brave/brave86.phtml

Cheers.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody

AncientSpirits said:


> thank you for sharing Kravell. Regarding your setting and experience, is this your site:
> 
> http://www.rpg.net/columns/brave/brave86.phtml
> 
> Cheers.




That is my column. 

And my review is up:
http://www.rpg.net/reviews/archive/15/15757.phtml


----------



## Option

Wow, this is a great game packed with good stuff. 

If the author is still watching over this thread, I did have a couple of question come up while reading the creature info that starts on page 245. Specifically, when looking at a creature's stats, do the skill bonus values already include the bonuses from attributes and abilities? For example, if an Ergo (lvl 1) makes an endurance check does he get a +13 to his roll or is it +21 (+13 skill +3 Attribute + 5 Base Ability)?

Also, can you give an example of what kind of situation would call for the characters to roll against the monster's generic DC? Is that just for Lore and Bypass checks?

Oh, that just brought up one more question. Is Dungeoneering the only skill used to learn things about monsters?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Option said:


> Wow, this is a great game packed with good stuff.
> 
> If the author is still watching over this thread, I did have a couple of question come up while reading the creature info that starts on page 245. Specifically, when looking at a creature's stats, do the skill bonus values already include the bonuses from attributes and abilities? For example, if an Ergo (lvl 1) makes an endurance check does he get a +13 to his roll or is it +21 (+13 skill +3 Attribute + 5 Base Ability)?
> 
> Also, can you give an example of what kind of situation would call for the characters to roll against the monster's generic DC? Is that just for Lore and Bypass checks?
> 
> Oh, that just brought up one more question. Is Dungeoneering the only skill used to learn things about monsters?




Hi Option! 
I'm watching 

For creature stats, the skills listed include all possible bonuses. 

Besides Lore and Bypass, a PC might try an unusual action not covered by the rules, including non-combat actions. Players can be very inventive sometimes! That said, skill checks tend to cover most actions. 

Dungeoneering is mostly good for generic information, that dragons fly, aberrations have mental powers, devils use infernal contracts, and so forth. 

Certainly, when attempting a lore check, a GM is free to ask or let a PC try Arcana, Dungeoneering, History, Nature or Religion (or conceivably other skills) in lieu of d20 + 2*level. It's pretty contextual to what the PC is asking about. 

The standard lore check reveals 3 specific statistics from a creature's stat block, such as "DR 4" or "Damage +6". Skill checks don't normally give that much detail as seasoned adventurers are the ones who tend to recognize these things from experience.


----------



## Option

AncientSpirits said:


> Hi Option!
> I'm watching
> 
> For creature stats, the skills listed include all possible bonuses.
> 
> Besides Lore and Bypass, a PC might try an unusual action not covered by the rules, including non-combat actions. Players can be very inventive sometimes! That said, skill checks tend to cover most actions.
> 
> Dungeoneering is mostly good for generic information, that dragons fly, aberrations have mental powers, devils use infernal contracts, and so forth.
> 
> Certainly, when attempting a lore check, a GM is free to ask or let a PC try Arcana, Dungeoneering, History, Nature or Religion (or conceivably other skills) in lieu of d20 + 2*level. It's pretty contextual to what the PC is asking about.
> 
> The standard lore check reveals 3 specific statistics from a creature's stat block, such as "DR 4" or "Damage +6". Skill checks don't normally give that much detail as seasoned adventurers are the ones who tend to recognize these things from experience.




Great, thank you for the clarification! 

I noticed that one of the goals you had when creating Radiance was to reduce DM prep time and complication. With that in mind, do you have any plans to release a list of concise/abridged creature stat blocks? With the way monsters are currently laid out, it seems like it would require a lot of page flipping and page searching for a DM to run an encounter with multiple creatures. I think it would be very convenient if there was some way for the DM to copy/paste the condensed stat blocks for a few monsters onto one page.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Option said:


> Great, thank you for the clarification!
> 
> I noticed that one of the goals you had when creating Radiance was to reduce DM prep time and complication. With that in mind, do you have any plans to release a list of concise/abridged creature stat blocks? With the way monsters are currently laid out, it seems like it would require a lot of page flipping and page searching for a DM to run an encounter with multiple creatures. I think it would be very convenient if there was some way for the DM to copy/paste the condensed stat blocks for a few monsters onto one page.





Each creature appears on its own page, so yes, if you're running encounters with several different kinds of creatures, you either bookmark those or -- like I do -- print the ones you plan to use.

Like 4E, I put all of a creature's info on its page. So when a creature needs to grapple, the GM doesn't need to look up how grapple works, it's right there. For each creature on its own, there should be no page flipping.

That said, like 3.5, creatures has various abilities that extend beyond combat, sometimes significantly so, reflecting social role-play options. 

I'm unsure how to make significantly condensed stat blocks for the creatures as given. Consider the drake, for example, beyond its basic stats, it has breath weapon and bull rush. So we can shorten the whole thing somewhat, but it's not like the dragon fits on an index card in any case. If you have an idea for how to condense further, I'm all ears >o<.


----------



## Option

AncientSpirits said:


> Each creature appears on its own page, so yes, if you're running encounters with several different kinds of creatures, you either bookmark those or -- like I do -- print the ones you plan to use.
> 
> Like 4E, I put all of a creature's info on its page. So when a creature needs to grapple, the GM doesn't need to look up how grapple works, it's right there. For each creature on its own, there should be no page flipping.
> 
> That said, like 3.5, creatures has various abilities that extend beyond combat, sometimes significantly so, reflecting social role-play options.
> 
> I'm unsure how to make significantly condensed stat blocks for the creatures as given. Consider the drake, for example, beyond its basic stats, it has breath weapon and bull rush. So we can shorten the whole thing somewhat, but it's not like the dragon fits on an index card in any case. If you have an idea for how to condense further, I'm all ears >o<.




Well, I don't know about dragon stats as I'm looking at the player handbook but I did throw something together in Excel for the Ergo and it's variations. I would not attempt to replace your full page descriptions with these stat blocks, they are only for combat quick reference and don't make a lot of sense if you haven't first read the full creature explanation (especially the abilities)

Also, I figured it would be nice if each variation was given a full stat block of it's own to save all future DM's the trouble of manually building each variant themselves every time they use one which I imagine would be very frequent. I understand your method saves a lot a space allowing you to cram more variations into a book but what if the stat blocks were an additional download available to anyone who purchased the relevant product? If each stat block could be copy/pasted independently then DMs could gather all the monster types for a given encounter onto one page. 

Full disclosure: I've never played any DnD earlier than 4e so maybe I'm just spoiled as I've never had to take time to build monsters.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Option said:


> Well, I don't know about dragon stats as I'm looking at the player handbook but I did throw something together in Excel for the Ergo and it's variations. I would not attempt to replace your full page descriptions with these stat blocks, they are only for combat quick reference and don't make a lot of sense if you haven't first read the full creature explanation (especially the abilities)
> 
> Also, I figured it would be nice if each variation was given a full stat block of it's own to save all future DM's the trouble of manually building each variant themselves every time they use one which I imagine would be very frequent. I understand your method saves a lot a space allowing you to cram more variations into a book but what if the stat blocks were an additional download available to anyone who purchased the relevant product? If each stat block could be copy/pasted independently then DMs could gather all the monster types for a given encounter onto one page.
> 
> Full disclosure: I've never played any DnD earlier than 4e so maybe I'm just spoiled as I've never had to take time to build monsters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 55673




Kudos Options, this is a really nice presentation! For folks coming from pre-4E, Radiance RPG is *relatively* convenient as-is. And personally, regarding variants like the savant ergo etc, I feel adding +1 or whatever to some key stats is also pretty easy--the good news is that all the monsters work according to a formula you see for the ergo, so variants *get* easy with a little practice. That said, what you've done is a great example, really very concise. Not sure when I might have the time for something like this, but perhaps as a longterm project...


----------



## Option

AncientSpirits said:


> Kudos Options, this is a really nice presentation! For folks coming from pre-4E, Radiance RPG is *relatively* convenient as-is. And personally, regarding variants like the savant ergo etc, I feel adding +1 or whatever to some key stats is also pretty easy--the good news is that all the monsters work according to a formula you see for the ergo, so variants *get* easy with a little practice. That said, what you've done is a great example, really very concise. Not sure when I might have the time for something like this, but perhaps as a longterm project...




Thanks for the Kudos. Looks like I'll be getting hard copies of the books pretty soon as my wife and bother/sister in-law are interested in playing. We tried 4e as our first roleplaying experience together and didn't care for the grid combat, constrictive rules, and lack of flavor. Radiance seems to have a ton more to offer in the flavor department and the race/class/theme setup should help our new players breath more life into their characters (which were pretty lifeless in our 4e game) The rules are still a bit more thorough than I think our group needs/wants but that can easily be fixed with a bit of DM handwaiving. One question though, does the DM guidebook give any suggestions for how to build combat encounters? (i.e. any guidelines for how many monsters of what level for a given PC party level and size?) I don't want to slaughter my new players by mistake.

Also, while reading over the players handbook PDF, I noticed a few typos. Do you want players to send them to you as we find them?

Lastly, are there any adventures available now or in the near future for levels 1-4?

Thanks again for the great system, we're looking forward to giving it a spin after the holidays.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Option said:


> Thanks for the Kudos. Looks like I'll be getting hard copies of the books pretty soon as my wife and bother/sister in-law are interested in playing. We tried 4e as our first roleplaying experience together and didn't care for the grid combat, constrictive rules, and lack of flavor. Radiance seems to have a ton more to offer in the flavor department and the race/class/theme setup should help our new players breath more life into their characters (which were pretty lifeless in our 4e game) The rules are still a bit more thorough than I think our group needs/wants but that can easily be fixed with a bit of DM handwaiving. One question though, does the DM guidebook give any suggestions for how to build combat encounters? (i.e. any guidelines for how many monsters of what level for a given PC party level and size?) I don't want to slaughter my new players by mistake.
> 
> Also, while reading over the players handbook PDF, I noticed a few typos. Do you want players to send them to you as we find them?
> 
> Lastly, are there any adventures available now or in the near future for levels 1-4?
> 
> Thanks again for the great system, we're looking forward to giving it a spin after the holidays.




I'm a fan of hand-waving too, at least as a GM! If you find there's more than you want, it's fairly easy to cut out elements like themes and deities and just replace them with a generic set of "action points". You can also leave out electrotech and even magic items until you want to introduce them. While those don't shrink the rules per say, that make it easier for newbies to not feel overwhelmed.

The GM's guide says more about building encounters. See page 31 of that book. Also I've attempted to post the image here.




We're still working on the level 5-7 adventure. The next one would be an intro levels 1-4. Yeah, I should have started with the lower level adventure first, but mid levels are so much fun!  

The GM's guide has two-dozen encounter areas (pages 182 to 206). 

For example, the vampire crypt on page 205 includes a complete map, descriptive text, and an "encounter matrix". The matrix lists typical creatures to be found at that site, the page they appear on, their level, and so forth. 

For example, using page 205, you've got a lot to run a quick adventure. Say you have four 1-st level PCs, I'd set up 4 or 5 encounters, each with creatures from the matrix. May 4 skeletons (each lvl 1), 4 giant rats (each lvl 1), 2 kindred townies (each lvl 2), and 2 vampire spawn (lvl 4). That comes to 20 levels total, which is perfect to advance all the PCs to 2nd level.

Glad you are enjoying it! Feel free to share how it goes.

PS. Someone just emailed me with a list of typos. So if you have free time, sure, you might stop some new ones. I'll release an updated PDF sans typos after the holidays. It's amazing how multiple editorial passes and such fail to catch some of these buggers!


----------



## Option

Oh wow, thank you for the very thorough reply. It is funny but I keep coming up with questions while reading the free pdf and then later they get answered after a get a better overall understanding of the game/setting. For example, the sorcerer didn't make much sense to me (why does this class turn into a dragon?) until I read more of the races, Dracks and Kobolds specifically. My confusion was only because I was trying to understand the class without the full context.

On a different note, have you followed the D&D Next playtest at all? The latest version which was released on Monday introduced a new mechanic for skill training. After playing with the numbers in a spreadsheet and thinking it through for a few days, I am very impressed. It is simple, elegant and seems to resolve a couple of issues I've always had with the traditional D&D approach without creating new ones. If you have checked it out, I'd be interested to hear your take on it and if something like it could easily be applied to Radiance. I’m no game designer but I’ve taken a stab at it and I think it is possible.

**EDIT** Ug, after playing with it a bit more, I am having trouble converting the skill bonus abilities since some give +2 and other give +4 or 5. Those smaller +2 increments require a greater level of granularity which makes the conversion difficult when combined with the wide range for skill bonus totals (0-40).


----------



## AncientSpirits

Option said:


> On a different note, have you followed the D&D Next playtest at all? The latest version which was released on Monday introduced a new mechanic for skill training. After playing with the numbers in a spreadsheet and thinking it through for a few days, I am very impressed. It is simple, elegant and seems to resolve a couple of issues I've always had with the traditional D&D approach without creating new ones. If you have checked it out, I'd be interested to hear your take on it and if something like it could easily be applied to Radiance. I’m no game designer but I’ve taken a stab at it and I think it is possible.




One of our play-test GMs is part of D&D Next play-testing as well. Though his group sort of gave up on it for now, in favor of Radiance RPG, he still follows all the updates. I'll ask him about it. 

Skills was a main mechanic I wasn't fully happy with in Radiance RPG. In practice, it works fine. Most players only take a few skill boosting abilities But it doesn't appeal like it could to the low-math crowd. I believe it could be better. That said, to change how skills work in Radiance would be a monumental undertaking. 



Option said:


> Ug, after playing with it a bit more, I am having trouble converting the skill bonus abilities since some give +2 and other give +4 or 5. Those smaller +2 increments require a greater level of granularity which makes the conversion difficult when combined with the wide range for skill bonus totals (0-40).
> 
> I'm unsure what you mean by "converting"? From 4E to Radiance or ...?


----------



## Option

AncientSpirits said:


> One of our play-test GMs is part of D&D Next play-testing as well. Though his group sort of gave up on it for now, in favor of Radiance RPG, he still follows all the updates. I'll ask him about it.
> 
> Skills was a main mechanic I wasn't fully happy with in Radiance RPG. In practice, it works fine. Most players only take a few skill boosting abilities But it doesn't appeal like it could to the low-math crowd. I believe it could be better. That said, to change how skills work in Radiance would be a monumental undertaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Option said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ug, after playing with it a bit more, I am having trouble converting the skill bonus abilities since some give +2 and other give +4 or 5. Those smaller +2 increments require a greater level of granularity which makes the conversion difficult when combined with the wide range for skill bonus totals (0-40).
> 
> I'm unsure what you mean by "converting"? From 4E to Radiance or ...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more clear. I was attempting to convert the Radiance skill system to something similar to the newest DnD Next mechanic which replaces the flat numerical bonus used to represent improving skill ability with a single dice that gets larger as your skill level improves. Instead of being trained in Athletics and getting a +2 to your rolls, you would add a d4 to your d20 roll. If you improved that skill again, you would then be rolling a d6 in addition to your d20. This progression goes all the way up to an additional d12.
> 
> The things I like about this mechanic is that it replaces the linear probability of a single d20 roll with plateau probability curve which I believe better represents real life. Since skill rolls will have a higher probably of totaling something in the middle and lower probability of rolling the extremes, I think this gives lower level characters a bit more consistency and predictability to their trained skill rolls since the results will be less "swingy." Additionally, characters will higher skill levels will no longer auto-succeed because their high static numerical bonuses are replace by a larger skill dice.
> 
> On a somewhat related topic, did you factor min/maxing play-styles into the design of skill abilities? For example, it seems fairly easy to get a level 1 Goliath Barbarian up to a +20 on his Athletics rolls and that can get up to +29 by level 2. That is just one example but if something similar can be done with other skills, I am thinking such a wide variance of skill ability would make it difficult to design adventures for a given character level.
Click to expand...


----------



## AncientSpirits

Option said:


> I was attempting to convert the Radiance skill system to something similar to the newest DnD Next mechanic which replaces the flat numerical bonus used to represent improving skill ability with a single dice that gets larger as your skill level improves. Instead of being trained in Athletics and getting a +2 to your rolls, you would add a d4 to your d20 roll. If you improved that skill again, you would then be rolling a d6 in addition to your d20. This progression goes all the way up to an additional d12.




That sounds really cool. Yes, I can see the benefits of this mechanic, especially against auto-success for higher level PCs. 



Option said:


> On a somewhat related topic, did you factor min/maxing play-styles into the design of skill abilities? For example, it seems fairly easy to get a level 1 Goliath Barbarian up to a +20 on his Athletics rolls and that can get up to +29 by level 2. That is just one example but if something similar can be done with other skills, I am thinking such a wide variance of skill ability would make it difficult to design adventures for a given character level.




That was a deliberate design choice, and it works in practice when the full consequences of the game world come into play. I'll explain...

In terms of motivation, I was irritated by 3.5's disconnect between flavor and crunch on skill boosts. E.g. "After years training in the mountains, you have amazing physical prowess. Add +2 bonus to Climb and Jump checks." Ugh. Fake and a poor benefit for a feat. Similarly, NPC experts tended to be okay but sort of lack luster in their own professions. 

I went in a new direction: Skills matter. In part, I wanted to capture some of the flavor of d20 Modern, which presents a mundane world where PCs rely on skills a lot more. I feel that's more in line with the Radiance setting. That barbarian is, in practice, a lot more athletic than his wizard counterpart. 

On page 102, Table 5-1, the skill check results go higher than the usual d20 game. So that's one thing to keep in mind.

Also, some max designs aren't actually possible. For example, abilities with the same name--such as Skill Focus--don't stack. Some players "don't notice" or "forget" about those limits. It behooves the GM to check PC skill bonuses that look suspicious.  

While a PC can boost skills pretty high early in his career, he is likely plateauing early. So if he has +20 at 2nd level, he may be "stuck" with that for the next 10 levels, though frankly that's a nice place to be stuck. And he lost out on other abilities to get that early.

With a few exceptions, the fact that one PC is amazing is of little consolation to the party as a whole. So the barbarian has no problem jumping that chasm. That doesn't help the other PCs much except to stimulate more problem solving (like setting up a rope for everyone else to get over the chasm the hard way).

Townies (at only 2nd level) and alders (at 6th level) tend to quite good at their professions, skill-wise. Smart PCs really want to visit these folks and pay for their services or recruit them as followers!

To sum up these points, here's how I use skill checks in an adventure:

1) Set *important* skill DCs in a standardized way: 15 + 1.5  * level. 

2) Assume at least 1 PC in the party can make this roll most of the time.

3) The PCs really should have townies as hirelings or followings, like in 1st Edition. If the PCs bother to think ahead even a little, they'll have an idea of the challenges they face and hire someone who can do whatever they can't. Naturally, they have a vested interest to keep such  NPCs alive! 

So I *assume* at least one PC can make great checks in each skill, and if none can, they hire someone. 

-----------------

I'd be very interested in a translation of Radiance skill checks into 5E checks. Maybe like this:

Idea: A +1 to +2 bonus translates to +1d4; otherwise, every +3 bonus in Radiance translates to a +1d6 bonus (round down, max +5d6). 

The point of the 5d6 cap is to discourage over-inventment in skills, which is really counter-productiv to an effective character build. Thoughts?


----------



## Option

AncientSpirits said:


> In terms of motivation, I was irritated by 3.5's disconnect between flavor and crunch on skill boosts. E.g. "After years training in the mountains, you have amazing physical prowess. Add +2 bonus to Climb and Jump checks." Ugh. Fake and a poor benefit for a feat. Similarly, NPC experts tended to be okay but sort of lack luster in their own professions.




I totally agree and almost think that skill advancement should be separated out from Ability/Feat advancement. Maybe some of those skill bonus abilities that contribute to the class’ theme (such as Barbarians and Athletics) could be changed to apply some kind of situational bonus to the skill or allow the skill to be used in a unique way?



AncientSpirits said:


> I went in a new direction: Skills matter. In part, I wanted to capture some of the flavor of d20 Modern, which presents a mundane world where PCs rely on skills a lot more. I feel that's more in line with the Radiance setting. That barbarian is, in practice, a lot more athletic than his wizard counterpart.




I really agree with making skills matter. My first table top RPG was the old WEG Star Wars D6 system in which every roll was a skill roll. (Want to be a better fighter? Put more points into the appropriate weapon skill) Skills/Attributes really defined who a character was in that system and I kind of missed that when I started playing DnD. My first impression of DnD was that it seemed like a tactical combat game with a half-hearted skill system tacked on the side.



AncientSpirits said:


> Also, some max designs aren't actually possible. For example, abilities with the same name--such as Skill Focus--don't stack. Some players "don't notice" or "forget" about those limits. It behooves the GM to check PC skill bonuses that look suspicious.
> 
> While a PC can boost skills pretty high early in his career, he is likely plateauing early. So if he has +20 at 2nd level, he may be "stuck" with that for the next 10 levels, though frankly that's a nice place to be stuck. And he lost out on other abilities to get that early.




Yes, I did notice that depending on race/class/theme you choose, you might see the same skill ability available under two ability categories. However, I believe I avoided this with my Goliath Barbarian example. But maybe I have overlooked something?

Lvl 0 (Athletics = +15)
+5 – Race: Powerful Build
+5 – Race: 18 in Str +2 for race = 20
+5 – Theme (Hunter): Action Ready

Lvl 1 (Athletics = +20)
+5 – Class: Outdoor Athlete

Lvl 2 (Athletics = +29)
+5 – Race: Athlete
+4 – Race: Mountaineer

Lvl 4 (Athletics = +34)
+ 5 – Class: Leap

Lvl 5 (Athletics = +38)
+4 – Class: One with Nature

Lvl 9 (Athletics = +42)
+4 – Class: Barbarian King

Either way, you are right that even in this example the min/max’d skill plateaus early with several levels before further improvement is possible (and even then it only allows another two upgrades).



AncientSpirits said:


> With a few exceptions, the fact that one PC is amazing is of little consolation to the party as a whole. So the barbarian has no problem jumping that chasm. That doesn't help the other PCs much except to stimulate more problem solving (like setting up a rope for everyone else to get over the chasm the hard way).




That is a good point. In most situations you only need one character who is good at a given skill to overcome the obstacle.



AncientSpirits said:


> Townies (at only 2nd level) and alders (at 6th level) tend to quite good at their professions, skill-wise. Smart PCs really want to visit these folks and pay for their services or recruit them as followers!
> 
> To sum up these points, here's how I use skill checks in an adventure:
> 
> 1) Set *important* skill DCs in a standardized way: 15 + 1.5 * level.
> 
> 2) Assume at least 1 PC in the party can make this roll most of the time.
> 
> 3) The PCs really should have townies as hirelings or followings, like in 1st Edition. If the PCs bother to think ahead even a little, they'll have an idea of the challenges they face and hire someone who can do whatever they can't. Naturally, they have a vested interest to keep such NPCs alive!
> 
> So I *assume* at least one PC can make great checks in each skill, and if none can, they hire someone.




I like that skill DC equation... nice an straight-forward. On the issue of hirelings however, I am a bit reluctant to use them. Being relatively inexperienced as a DM, I already have my hands full keeping track of all the NPCs in combat while trying to keep up a good pace so I’m reluctant to introduce more (which would require more monsters to balance out the addition of hirelings?... or could I use non-combat hirelings?) 

-----------------



AncientSpirits said:


> I'd be very interested in a translation of Radiance skill checks into 5E checks. Maybe like this:
> 
> Idea: A +1 to +2 bonus translates to +1d4; otherwise, every +3 bonus in Radiance translates to a +1d6 bonus (round down, max +5d6).
> 
> The point of the 5d6 cap is to discourage over-inventment in skills, which is really counter-productiv to an effective character build. Thoughts?




If I am understanding correctly, I think that could work. So the conversion would break down as follows?

+1 --> +1d4
+2 --> +1d4
+3 --> +1d6
+4 --> +1d4+1d6
+5 --> +1d4+1d6
+6 --> +2d6
+7 --> +2d6+1d4 
...
+17--> +5d6+1d4

If that’s right, I think it could work but we’d need to cut the ability skill bonus amounts in half or else character will max out their favored skills in no time. Additionally, DC levels will need to be cut in half as well to account for the greatly reduced PC skill roll results. Finally, it might be a good thing but, lowering the skill bonus amounts would boost the value of attribute bonuses which can quickly become inconsequential in the current system. 

I think the only downside is that a lot of people are turned off by rolling and adding up “handfuls of dice.” The DnD Next mechanic only rolls two dice (d20 + skill dice) which seems to be acceptable by most of the community that has bothered to comment on it. 

I came up with the following mechanic which creates 14 tiers of skill level and converts the current +2 bonuses from abilities into “+1 skill level” and the +4 and +5 abilities become “+2 skill levels” The skills levels themselves are as follows.

1 = +1 (average = 1)
2 = +1d3 (average = 2)
3 = +1d4 (average = 2.5)
4 = +1d6 (average = 3.5)
5 = +1d8 (average = 4.5)
6 = +1d4+1d4 (average = 5)
7 = +1d6+1d4 (average = 6)
8 = +1d6+1d6 (average = 7)
9 = +1d8+1d6 (average = 8)
...
14 = +1d12+1d12 (average = 13)

Once again, the DC levels would have to be cut in half and the Attribute Modifiers would be worth more as they would still be a fixed number added to the dice results. This does limit the max number of dice to three but the max skill bonus is now 13 (average 2d12) which still gives the d20 roll a LOT of weight considering how many character resources have been used to get this level of skill bonus. 

In other words, a character would invest a lot of his resources to get seven "2 level bonuses" (+5 bonuses in the current system) to max out a skill and get 2d12 added to his d20. But a +13 may not be enough bonus to justify the cost since it doesn't significantly overshadow the d20. 

Maybe if I replaced the d20 with 2d10 that would work better since it would introduce more probablilty curve and would make the +13 more valuable since the 2d10 would much more reliably stay in the midrange of results. But, if I did that I'm right back to rolling too many dice and expecting all the players to have access to 4d10.


----------



## AncientSpirits

This map shows the lands of O'arth, which will appear in the Expansion Kit as the default setting for Radiance RPG. In this era, O'arth is equivalent to our early 20th century. 

Every few days over the coming weeks, I'll detail major powers of O'arth, starting with the Commonweal and Greater Gath. I've posted a much larger version of the map at www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG site.


O'arth is physically smaller but denser than our world, the map is missing ocean and should be about 20% wider, and the black lines crossing the world approximate major rail, shipping, spellship, and dirigible paths.


FYI: Scale 1 inch = 1,000 miles (or 1 cm = 630 km)
The world is about 4,200 miles in diameter, or 13,200 miles in circumference, keeping mind about 2 inches of ocean on the map are not shown.


----------



## AncientSpirits

The map above and lands below will be part of the Radiance RPG Expansion Kit.

7 locales to the north:
--> Commonweal of Brayton, Wode, and Avalon = United Kingdom, with elements of the northeastern United States where the "indians" were elves.
--> Infernal Trust of Greater Gath = Soviet Russia and Nazi Germany between World Wars I and II, with warlocks and actual devils in charge.
--> The Legacy, or the 9 Kingdoms = Europe in all its richness. It is recovering from invasion by Gath and suffers many long-standing rivalries.
--> Stergin and Jonivaar = Iceland, Denmark, Finland, and the other Scandinavian nations, where viking sailors and warriors remain a potent force.
--> Free Land of Marshak = blend of Australia and southern USA. Commonweal colonists displaced the native lizardfolk, tengu, and grippli in order to mine, and also revolted to start their own nation.
--> Ancient Sargon, with Holy City State of Helios = Greece, Italy, and a blend of Vatican City and Jerusalem. Here lies a crashed voidship that first populated this world.
--> Snow Country and Stars Highlands = A blend of Siberia and Scottland, where tribes battle the cold, hungry gnolls, and frost giants.

7 more lands, to the south:
--> Empire of Nymeria = 19th century Ottoman Empire, a blend of Turkey and ancient Persia, with genies. Mostly home to decadent slith and their servants.
--> Poisonwastes of Kethric and Xoar = Post-nuclear/supernatural disaster zone filled with mutants, undead, and crazed road warriors. 
--> Heavenly Thronehold of Chianna = China, more like today, a rival of the other great powers. It's mages tap a shared pool of elemental magic. 
--> The Dragon Sands, Orc Badlands, and Ruins of Balistad = Egyptian desert, shades of Dark Sun, and such. Dracks and dragon kings rule here. Fire giants provide muscle.
--> Tempus Jungle: A blend of sub-Saharan Africa, the Amazon, and south-east Asia, where ruins crumble in hot jungles and ancient cities still like hidden.
--> Rune, the Quiet Kingdom: Similar to medieval Japan, this island nation is controlled by the hive-like dromites, whose void-ship crashed here centuries ago.
--> Boddar and the Shadowlands = Horrid places of legend, swamps and badlands where evil spirits and hateful, hungry monsters roam.

Not Shown:
--> Vanished Atlan = Sunken Atlantis, its people punished for taunting the gods with heretical magic, its location now unknown.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## Option

Damn, that is some really cool world-building. I like that many real-life cultures are used to describe the world powers. Its a great way to get a quick feel for who is who without having to read pages of descriptions for each.


----------



## DanotheSlender

just tried to download the pdf and no go, blank page no download box..sigh


----------



## AncientSpirits

DanotheSlender said:


> just tried to download the pdf and no go, blank page no download box..sigh




Sometimes the server gets bogged down for some reason...
Anyway, you can download it here for free too:

http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/produ...te-Roleplaying-Game-in-the-Age-of-Electrotech

If you click on big Radiance House logo, you see related books like the Masters Guide.


----------



## Robyo

I've found the Master's Guide very helpful to my campaigns. Lots of tools and bits to insert as needed. Especially enjoying the Create Your Own section. I think D&D has long-needed a reliable point-based creation system. Using the rules, I've made centaur, veggie pygmy, and hegeyokai (oriental-style shapeshifters) player races. Yet, when I analyze and compare the races given in the Player's Guide, I am bewildered. Is the 5 pts baseline a hard-rule or more of an estimation? How do Kobolds end up with only 3 wound points? Or Goliaths with 12?

The bulk of the tome is the Creatures section and it's excellent. Lots of useful and traditional beasties alongside more steampunky ones. The templates are really helpful (and creative) too. I only wish creature abilities were listed by tier/cost. It makes it a bit harder to build original monsters or augment what's listed. I can usually figure it out, but it takes time. Also would like to see more mundane animals listed.

The Places section is awesome too. Enjoy the creative locations and the style of maps.

Looking forward to the mind-expansion kit whenever it comes...


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I've found the Master's Guide very helpful to my campaigns. Lots of tools and bits to insert as needed. Especially enjoying the Create Your Own section. I think D&D has long-needed a reliable point-based creation system. Using the rules, I've made centaur, veggie pygmy, and hegeyokai (oriental-style shapeshifters) player races. Yet, when I analyze and compare the races given in the Player's Guide, I am bewildered. Is the 5 pts baseline a hard-rule or more of an estimation? How do Kobolds end up with only 3 wound points? Or Goliaths with 12?
> 
> The bulk of the tome is the Creatures section and it's excellent. Lots of useful and traditional beasties alongside more steampunky ones. The templates are really helpful (and creative) too. I only wish creature abilities were listed by tier/cost. It makes it a bit harder to build original monsters or augment what's listed. I can usually figure it out, but it takes time. Also would like to see more mundane animals listed.
> 
> The Places section is awesome too. Enjoy the creative locations and the style of maps.
> 
> Looking forward to the mind-expansion kit whenever it comes...





Robyo, thank you for this quick review of the Radiance Masters Guide. 

To answer your questions:

1) I did my best to design each race with 5 points. The kobold suffers on wound points, for example, because it has an awesome retreat ability. Here's a breakdown (off the cuff):
  -2 Strength = -1
  +4 Dexterity = +2
  Small Size = -1
  Speed 30 ft = +2 (small gets auto 20 ft speed)
  3 wound points = -2
  Claws and Teeth = +1
  Cold weakness = -1
  Darkvision = +1
  Kobold skills = +2
  Light blindness = -1
  Swift Retreat = +2
  Scaly Hide = +1

2) I considered how to list abilities by tier or cost. But it began to get cumbersome quickly and take up valuable page real estate. Ultimately, making new monsters is perhaps the most time consuming aspect of the game. Thus, the desperate need for lots of monsters.

3) I should've made more mundane animals, it's true. 

4) I loved doing all the places. Did that chapter entirely myself . 

Cheers!


----------



## Robyo

Thank you Dario, for the kobold race breakdown. It is helpful to see listed the numbers/costs...

I was wondering if you had done the maps yourself. What software do you use?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I was wondering if you had done the maps yourself. What software do you use?




I did the maps myself. I use Photoshop. Here's my process:

1) Place grid as lowest layer
2) Trace outline of walls, etc. using line tool of 6-point width or whatever.
3) Marge wall layers and apply filter(drop shadow, beveling, gradient, pattern, stroke)
4) Add dungeon dressings from a pallet of items
5) Maybe add rocks or woods layer, and cut out unneeded portions of layer as well as unneeded portions the underlying grid 
6) Add text


----------



## AncientSpirits

A character creator is in the works!

Over at RPG.net, OberonViking is creating an Excel based spreadsheet to make townies and NPCs of all races and classes.

You can try it out here: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/svqhq6olllkuw6q/Radiance Character Creator.xlsx

Be sure to use the drop-down menus embedded in the spreadsheet. You reveal a menu by clicking on boxes (for class, race, etc).


----------



## AncientSpirits

Contest time!

Gnome Stew -- with whom I am unaffiliated -- is sponsoring a contest this month for the best new game campaign idea. The game doesn't have to be new. Rather, you as GM pitch why you'll be playing a new game, which game (ahem, Radiance RPG), and why you're idea is amazing.

To join the contest or just read the fascinating entries...

http://www.gnomestew.com/crock-pot/the-second-annual-new-year-new-game-contest-a-challenge-to-gms/


----------



## AncientSpirits

Running a Radiance RPG game "Tesla's Apprentice" at OrcCon this February 14.








More info:


1) http://www.strategicon.net/index.php?goto=events
2) Search for "Tesla's Apprentice". 
--> Sign in to the Strategicon website, buy an individual pass ($50, or $45 if buy 2+ at once). Then pre-register for the game.


----------



## On Puget Sound

I've been reading it online, and I really like it.  So much that I ordered 4 players' manuals and a master book, and am eager to spring it on my group.

One detail, though, really grates on me, and it's not the pygmies.  It's the "all half elves are prostitutes" rule.  I just can't see this ending well, at a table that contains everything from 13 year old boys to adult incest survivors.  A rule that coerces a character to have sex with everyone in the party every day?  Even the kobold?  I'm trying to find a way to re-flavor it, but I may just have to house-rule it away.


----------



## AncientSpirits

On Puget Sound said:


> I've been reading it online, and I really like it.  So much that I ordered 4 players' manuals and a master book, and am eager to spring it on my group.
> 
> One detail, though, really grates on me, and it's not the pygmies.  It's the "all half elves are prostitutes" rule.  I just can't see this ending well, at a table that contains everything from 13 year old boys to adult incest survivors.  A rule that coerces a character to have sex with everyone in the party every day?  Even the kobold?  I'm trying to find a way to re-flavor it, but I may just have to house-rule it away.




Cool. I noticed your order. The electronic check is still clearing...

As for the half-elf, I'm unsure what you mean. I looked under it's traits. I see stuff like Notice Secret Doors. Now, there's a list of 20 _optional_ racial abilities that a PC can draw from over the course of a career, and among those are two abilities--Whirlwind Romance and Interlude--that could be role-played in an amusing or serious way, but they're totally optional. Just say players  should look at the 18 other non-romance oriented options first. 

The game is somewhat inspired by Blue Rose, and as apropos to a Victorian era, there are opportunities for romance, such as the Romantic Theme, and a couple of abilities of the gallant and witch class. But again, they're optional: You can easily say the Romantic Theme is off-limits, which is fine since there more than a dozen other themes to pick from. Or you can say the Kiss ability is really just entertaining the other person to give them back vitality. After all, the wording of the abilities is left up to one's imagination.


----------



## AncientSpirits

In the works, and subject to change before publication in the Expansion Kit...


*ILLUSIONIST*
An illusionist conjures false images to fool the senses. 


*Background & Adventures*
Illusionists craft the unreal. They are masters of figments, glamors, phantasms, and other spells that help deceive, disturb, entertain, scare, and perhaps even harm the unwary. 
    Illusions start simply, as silent insubstantial visual images. With experience, an illusionist adds sound, then voices and music; sensations, and then actual force; and finally manner of tell-tale signs of reality such as smell and temperature.
    An illusionist is sometimes mistaken for a witch. However, a witch is also master of charm and wit, while an illusionist focuses on ever greater realism, with the goal to make dreams as reality.
    Illusionists don’t mind companions, and sometimes there is a final line between friend as foe as the most convincing illusions may mislead even one’s allies. 


*Class Details*
Illusionists have the following statistics.
————————————————
    Prime Attribute: Charisma. 
    Attack: d20 + ½ class level + Charisma modifier.
    Defenses: Reflex +2, Will +2.
—————————————————
    Armor: Phantom Armor only (see below).
    Weapons: All light blades.
    Starting Gold: 3d6 x 10 (105 gp).
—————————————————
    Alignment: Any.
    Special: Your trade secret is gem dust. Activating a basic ability costs 1 cp of gem dust. Activating an intermediate, advanced or paragon ability costs 1 sp, 1 gp, and 1 pp, respectively. The dust must touch your skin or be exposed to air to work.
    Training: 3d4 years.
———————————————


*Core Abilities*
Illusionists start with the following abilities at 1st level.
_IllusionistM_: You may conjure 4 torch-like orbs, 1 humanoid apparition, 4 voices, 1 loud animal or machine noise, or a series of amusing stage tricks. The effects last 5 minutes, must remain within 30 ft, and do not cause damage or require a save, though they might fool the unwary.
_Illusionist Skills_: Apply a +2 bonus on Arcana, Bluff, Craft, Perception, and Trick checks.
_Silent ImageM_: You conjure a full-color visual illusion of a single object, creature or phenomenon (fire, etc) in an unoccupied space. The illusion does not create sound, smell, texture or temperature. It never causes damage. It occupies a single 10-ft cube out to 30 ft away for as long as you concentrate as a standard action + an additional 1d4 rounds (max 5 minutes). The image is static or moves in a repetitive 3-round loop that is unresponsive to interaction. A creature may resist using Will after touching the image or beating a DC 15 Perception check by studying it as a standard action. The image vanishes when Will succeeds or when struck by a weapon or spell. Costs 1 vitality.


*Basic Tier*
Illusionists select from the following basic abilities.
_Arcane Training_: Apply a +3 bonus on Arcana and Literacy checks. You can read magic scrolls. Also, you speak Draconic.
_Color SprayM_: A startling melange of colors strikes all creatures in a 15-ft cone. A creature is dazed for 1 round and blinded for 2d4 rounds if you beat its Will. Otherwise it is dazzled for 1 round. Costs 1 vitality.
_DarkvisionM_: As a swift action, your eyes turn purple and you see in darkness as easily as in daylight. Ending the effect is a swift action.
_Detect Fears and DesiresM_: Boost Diplomacy and Insight checks by +5. You sense and leverage people’s hidden issues.
_Detect IllusionM_: You learn whether an illusion or invisibility effect is present or absent within a 15-ft cone. The next time you scan the same area, you learn the exact location (within 5 ft).
_Disguise SelfM_: Your surface traits—hair color, garment style, gender, voice pitch, etc—transmute to grant you a +10 bonus on Disguise checks for 1 hour. You can grow or shrink 1 ft and modify your Comeliness by +/- 5 points. Costs 1 vitality.
_False SaleM_: You improve a touched mundane object of up to 250 pounds such that it looks and functions as a masterwork version of itself for 1 hour. A successful DC 18 Appraise check notices the ruse. Costs 1 vitality. 
_FierceM_: For 1 hour, boost Athletics, Intimidate, and Nobility checks by +3 and Comeliness by +2. Costs 1 vitality.
_Ghost InkM_: You conjure 1 vial of invisible ink. Costs 1 vitality.
_GlamorousM_: For 1 hour, boost Acrobatics, Diplomacy, and Music checks by +3 and Comeliness by +2. Costs 1 vitality.
_HazeM_: Creatures within 15 ft suffer a -5 penalty on Perception checks and a -2 penalty on Will to detect illusions.
_Invisible StepM_: You are invisible for the remainder of your turn, during which you enjoy a +10 bonus on Stealth checks and avoid line of sight. Any attack by you ends the effect. Costs 1 vitality.
_Keen Senses_: Apply a +5 bonus on Insight and Perception checks.
_LightM_: You conjure light on an unattended object that you touch. The light produces strong illumination in a 15-ft radius burst and weak illumination outward an additional 30 ft. You can use and dismiss this ability at will but you can maintain only 1 light at a time.
_Minor ImageM_: This improves Silent Image to include sound, boosting the image’s Perception DC to 20, though it cannot produce music or coherent speech. Costs 2 vitality.
_Phantom ArmorM_: You cloak yourself or an adjacent ally in a quasi-real illusion of armor that grants +4 DR against unwitting sentient foes or +2 DR against nonsentient foes or any sentient foe that spends a move action to resist using Will. The suit counts as Light armor and may supersede but not stack with other abilities that boost DR. Lasts 1 hour. Costs 1 vitality.
_Phantom SteedM_: You conjure a quasi-real standard warhorse. It looks false and functions as real except it cannot make attack rolls or enjoy skill bonuses. Any successful attack against it dispels it after 1d4 rounds. Otherwise, it lasts 1 hour. Costs 2 vitality.
_Phantom WeaponM_: You conjure a quasi-real illusion of a weapon that functions in all ways like a real one except it delivers 1d4 force damage per 2 levels (max 5d4). Will resists for ½ damage. Lasts 1 hour. Costs 1 vitality.
_Resist Fear_: Apply a +5 bonus on saves to resist abilities and effects that cause fear.
_Resist Illusion_s: Apply a +2 bonus on saves and skill checks to notice and resist the effects of illusions. Requires Illusionist Skills.
_ScareM_: One living creature within 15 ft is shaken for 5 minutes, or 1 round if it resists using Will. If it is 5+ levels below you, it is frightened instead, fleeing the best it can or cowering if it cannot flee. Costs 1 vitality.
_See InvisibilityM_: As a standard action, you clearly notice for 1 round any invisible or incorporeal creatures within 30 ft.
_Stage Magic_: Boost Trick checks by +5, or by +10 while performing mundane stage tricks. 
_Stealthy_: Boost Stealth checks by +5, or by +10 once daily.
_Stealthy Illusions_: You enjoy a +3 bonus on Arcana and Trick checks. Also, a successful Trick check made as a move action just prior to using Silent Image or an similar ability that creates an illusion ensures that nobody notices you using that ability. The Trick DC equals 10 + 5  per tier (max DC 30 for paragon tier).
_Study of Fine Arts_: Boost Craft and Music checks by +5.


*Intermediate Tier*
Illusionists select from the following intermediate abilities.
_AttacheM_: Once daily, you may conjure an quasi-real illusionary townie (RPG, page 259) or critter (page XX). It functions in all ways as real though it cannot make attack rolls. It obeys your verbal commands though it will not stray more than 15 ft from you. Any successful attack against it dispels it. Lasts 1 hour. Costs 2 vitality.
_Dispel IllusionM_: You end an illusion you know of within 30 ft if you beat its creator’s Will. If you fail, you must wait 24 hours to try again for that illusion. Requires you know Illusionist Skills and Detect Illusion. Costs 1 vitality + the countered ability’s vitality cost, if any.
_Dustless_: Ignore this class’s special requirement of gem dust.
_FearM_: This improves Scare to target all living creatures in a 30-ft cone. Costs 2 vitality.
_Fear Fulcrum_: You analyze a sentient foe within 30 ft as a move action. If its Will resists, you enjoy a +1 bonus on attack rolls against it for 1 hour. Otherwise, you enjoy a +3 bonus for 24 hours. A foe that resists ignores additional uses of this ability for 24 hours. Requires Detect Fears and Desires. Costs 2 vitality.
_Fearless_: You ignore fear effects. You cannot be shaken, frightened or panicked.
_Guide SightM_: You close your eyes to see an area from a perspective up to 15 ft away from your actual location, as if you were there. While viewing, you are defenseless. Costs 1 vitality per round.
_Ignore Minor Illusions_: You automatically notice and ignore the effects of basic tier and core ability illusions that you already know such as Minor Image. Requires Illusionist Skills.
_InvisibilityM_: You or a touched ally turn invisible for 5 minutes or until the subject attacks, whichever comes first. Invisibility boosts Stealth checks by +10 and refuses line of sight. Costs 2 vitality.
_LevitateM_: When you concentrate as a standard action, you mentally move 1 target weighing up to 250 pounds a distance of 30 ft up or down. You can move yourself, a willing creature or an unattended object out to a distance of 60 ft. Costs 2 vitality.
_Major ImageM_: This improves Minor Image, such that the illusion includes full sound (including music and speech) plus smell and thermal—but not tactile—effects. Also, you can move the image each round within the spell’s bounds as a move action. This boosts the image’s Perception DC to 25 or to 30 if you move it. Costs 5 vitality.
_Mirror ImageM_: You conjure 1d4+1 duplicates of yourself for 2 minutes. Whenever a foe successfully strikes you, it has a 50% chance to strike and dispel 1 image instead. This is a visual illusion. Requires you know Blur. Costs 2 vitality.
_Phantom BlastM_: You evoke a quasi-real spell along either a 90-ft line or 30-ft cone that inflicts 1d6 damage per 2 levels. The damage is 50% force and 50% from any other energy type (cold, fire, etc) as fitting the illusion’s details, as you like. Will resists for ½ damage (force only). Requires Illusionist Skills. Costs 2 vitality.
_Phantasmal KillerM_: You target 1 person within 15 ft and conjure an apparition of the most frightening thing he can imagine. Only he sees the apparition. If you beat his Will, he believes the apparition is real and must resist using Fortitude or fall unconscious and appear dead (against a DC 30 Heal check) for 5 minutes. Only wound damage wakes him. Immunity to fear blocks this ability. Costs 2 vitality.
_Reveal_: One adjacent ally may resist using Will against 1 illusion you notice as an immediate action, to also notice it. Costs 2 vitality.
_SeemingM_: As Disguise Self, but affects up to 1 ally per level that starts within 30 ft of you. Requires Disguise Self. Costs 5 vitality.
_WhelmM_: One foe within 30 ft is dazed for 1d4 rounds by a nightmare you show it. Will resists. Costs 2 vitality.


*Advanced Tier*
Illusionists select from the following advanced abilities.  
_Errant_: This improves Attache such that the illusion may move out to 2 miles away from you and make attack rolls. Costs 5 vitality.
_Grand ImageM_: This improves Major Image, such that the illusion includes all sensory modes including tactile, boosting the image’s Perception DC to 30, or 35 if you move it. Moreover, the image can occupy up to 5 10-ft cubes in volume. Costs 10 vitality.
_Hallucinatory TerrainM_: You make natural terrain look, sound, smell and feel like some other natural terrain. Structures, gear, and creatures within the area are not disguised or invisible, though creatures and vehicles may move and hide as normal within the terrain as if it were real. You affect up to 1 30-ft cube per level out to 500 ft away for 4 hours + 1 hour per level. A successful DC 25 Survival check after studying the terrain allows Will to resist and ignore the terrain’s effects for that creature only. Costs 5 vitality.
_Ignore Major Illusions_: This improves Ignore Minor Illusions to grant resistance against intermediate tier illusions as well.
_Invisibility SphereM_: As Invisibility, but affects up to 8 allies who remain within 15 ft of you. The effect ends for an ally if it steps outside the area or makes an attack roll. Costs 5 vitality.
_Mask Illusion_: As a move action, you improve the next illusion you create that round so that Detect Illusion fails against it and its Perception DC improves by +5. Requires Dustless. Costs 5 vitality.
_Mass Reveal_: This improves Reveal to target all allies within 30 ft and line of sight or hearing. Costs 2 vitality per ally.
_Mass Whelm_: Improves Whelm to target multiple foes (max 1/level) within 60 ft. Costs 5 vitality.
_Mind FogM_: You conjure a 15-ft-radius fog bank up to 90 ft away. While in it, creatures suffer a -5 penalty on Will, or a -10 penalty to notice illusions. Gust of Wind dispels the mind fog. Costs 5 vitality.
_Obscure ObjectM_: For 24 hours, the touched item becomes invisible to everyone but you, and divination magic such as Detect Magic and Locate Object fail to detect its presence. Costs 5 vitality.
_Persistent ImageM_: This improves Major Image such that the illusion follows a script predetermined by you for up to 5 minutes, with no need for you to concentrate. Costs 5 vitality.
_Programmed ImageM_: This improves Major Image to activate when a specific predetermined condition (stated within 10 words) occurs and does not require you concentrate or even be present. The spell can only respond to what you would notice if you were present when preparing the programmed image. Costs 5 vitality.
_Terror DeathM_: One sentient living creature within 30 ft must resist using Will or be reduced to -1 wounds and begin dying. Even if it successfully resists, it suffers 3d6 pain damage. This is a fear effect. Requires you know Phantasmal Killer. Costs 5 vitality.
_Vanishing SpaceM_: You make invisible a building, ship or similar structure or set-up of up to 1 10-ft cube per level for 4 hours + 1 hour per level. The target must be within 500 ft. Costs 5 vitality.


*Paragon Tier*
Illusionists select from the following paragon abilities.
_Improved Invisibility_: This improves Invisibility, such that attacking does not end the effect. Costs 10 vitality.
_Permanent ImageM_: This improves Persistent Image such that the duration is indefinite even when its false nature is revealed. Costs 1,000 gp in special materials per 10-ft cube and 25 vitality.
_Phantom ZoneM_: You or 1 target within 120 ft is whisked away to an extradimensional maze for 5 minutes. Each round on its turn, the subject has a 1 in 6 chance to escape, or a 2 in 6 chance if it has Charisma 15+. When it escapes, the subject reappears in the space it departed from, or the nearest open space. Costs 10 vitality.
_Project ImageM_: You create a quasi-real, illusory version of yourself. The image looks, sounds, and smells like you but is intangible. It mimics your actions (including speech) unless you direct it to act differently as a move action. You can perceive through its senses as if you were standing where it is. On your turn you can switch to or from its senses as a swift action. While using its senses, your true self is blinded and deafened. If you desire, any magic ability you activate that targets something other than you can originate from the projected image instead. The image can’t otherwise use abilities on itself. Projected abilities affect other targets normally, despite originating from the image. You must maintain line of effect to the projected image at all times. If that line is obstructed, even momentarily, the spell ends. The image ignores attacks and lasts 5 minutes. Costs 10 vitality.


----------



## OberonViking

I'd like the Illusionist to have something like Minor Prestidigation and Major Prestidigation. The Minor version being basically what 3.5/PF describes, the Major version expanding on this in terms of quantity and time.


----------



## AncientSpirits

The "Illusionist" ability under the class's core abilities pretty much work like prestidigitation, though a major version of it is certainly possible. It doesn't mention all the things the d&d Prestidigitation spell does, like cleaning and such, due to space limitations. But yeah, good idea, I'll consider where a major version might go.


----------



## OberonViking

Ahhh, I hadn't read the Illusionist core ability properly...
Is there a limit on the number of times you can use the Illusionist ability? I would assume you can only have one active at any one time. And therein lies some ideas for further abilities. 
Here's some ideas, though I haven't tried to balance them in anyway.
Multitasking Illusionist: You can have one Illusionist ability active for each level or one for every two. 
Major Illusionist: You may conjure 16 torch-like orbs, 4 humanoid apparition, 16 voices, 4 loud animal or machine noises, or a series of amusing stage tricks. The effects last 1 hour, must remain within 300 ft, and do not cause damage or require a save, though they might fool the unwary.
I'd personally change the name to Prestidigation...


----------



## On Puget Sound

Maybe I play with too many minmaxers.  A powerful party heal is hard to pass up, and once you have it, there will be group pressure to use it, and that coercion might press some buttons for some of my players.  But you're right; it's easy to leave it out, or refluff it to some other form of inspiration.  And the 1 hour time requirement does limit its abuse; by the time you've had a few half-elven interludes, you might as well have just rested the party.




AncientSpirits said:


> Cool. I noticed your order. The electronic check is still clearing...
> 
> As for the half-elf, I'm unsure what you mean. I looked under it's traits. I see stuff like Notice Secret Doors. Now, there's a list of 20 _optional_ racial abilities that a PC can draw from over the course of a career, and among those are two abilities--Whirlwind Romance and Interlude--that could be role-played in an amusing or serious way, but they're totally optional. Just say players  should look at the 18 other non-romance oriented options first.
> 
> The game is somewhat inspired by Blue Rose, and as apropos to a Victorian era, there are opportunities for romance, such as the Romantic Theme, and a couple of abilities of the gallant and witch class. But again, they're optional: You can easily say the Romantic Theme is off-limits, which is fine since there more than a dozen other themes to pick from. Or you can say the Kiss ability is really just entertaining the other person to give them back vitality. After all, the wording of the abilities is left up to one's imagination.


----------



## Robyo

Nice to see this thread rebumped!

So what's the estimated time of release for the Mind-Expander's Kit? Because when I order it, I'll have to order another Player's Guide too. Mine and another guy in our group have already thrashed our books. To be honest, the binding is not the greatest. Of course, it doesn't help that we're using the heck out of this system! It's awesome. Keep it coming Dario!


----------



## AncientSpirits

OberonViking said:


> Ahhh, I hadn't read the Illusionist core ability properly...
> Is there a limit on the number of times you can use the Illusionist ability? I would assume you can only have one active at any one time. And therein lies some ideas for further abilities.
> Here's some ideas, though I haven't tried to balance them in anyway.
> Multitasking Illusionist: You can have one Illusionist ability active for each level or one for every two.
> Major Illusionist: You may conjure 16 torch-like orbs, 4 humanoid apparition, 16 voices, 4 loud animal or machine noises, or a series of amusing stage tricks. The effects last 1 hour, must remain within 300 ft, and do not cause damage or require a save, though they might fool the unwary.
> I'd personally change the name to Prestidigation...




No worries... No daily limit, just can only have 1 at a time, yeah. And yes, I agree Prestidigitation sounds better. Good stuff. Since there was very little in the way of illusions in the Players Guide, I named the ability Illusionist. But in retrospect, Prestidigitation is better.


----------



## AncientSpirits

On Puget Sound said:


> Maybe I play with too many minmaxers.  A powerful party heal is hard to pass up, and once you have it, there will be group pressure to use it, and that coercion might press some buttons for some of my players.  But you're right; it's easy to leave it out, or refluff it to some other form of inspiration.  And the 1 hour time requirement does limit its abuse; by the time you've had a few half-elven interludes, you might as well have just rested the party.




Yeah, and the early levels, a few extra daily vitality is nice. If the party wants to take an afternoon nap, though with 5 PCs, that's 4+ hours down time. Besides refluff, well, those min-maxers can just suffer it if they *really* want the benefit (face in palm). LOL.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> Nice to see this thread rebumped!
> 
> So what's the estimated time of release for the Mind-Expander's Kit? Because when I order it, I'll have to order another Player's Guide too. Mine and another guy in our group have already thrashed our books. To be honest, the binding is not the greatest. Of course, it doesn't help that we're using the heck out of this system! It's awesome. Keep it coming Dario!





No estimated time for the Expansion Kit. I really want to do it justice since I doubt I'll take again to write something *myself* for a while after this project... although I'm working with others for modules, etc to continue supporting the system in the usual ways. 

I haven't gotten any books with bad bindings yet--Lightning Source seems better than Bookmobile which tended to have poor bindings and also lied to me several times. 

A trick to prolong book life: Print the pages you use most from the PDF. For example, if I run an explorer human wizard of Vokta, I just print out those 5 pages. Unlike the character sheet, these pages should stay pretty good for the entirely for your the PC's career. Also print out the "GM Screen" in the back of the GM's guide to avoid running to the book for all the basics like breaking and entering... . In total that's about 8 pages, not too threatening to the trees.


----------



## TwoSix

AncientSpirits said:


> Yeah, and the early levels, a few extra daily vitality is nice. If the party wants to take an afternoon nap, though with 5 PCs, that's 4+ hours down time. Besides refluff, well, those min-maxers can just suffer it if they *really* want the benefit (face in palm). LOL.



I hope using the term "refluff" was intentional, it makes that joke 5 times better.


----------



## AncientSpirits

TwoSix said:


> I hope using the term "refluff" was intentional, it makes that joke 5 times better.




Dude!


----------



## VanceMadrox

Quick question on the Prodigy ability.

It says you get an advanced a bility at 4rd level instead of 9th and some basic abilities at 9th but it's unclear as to whether you also gain an advanced ability at 9th.

Common Sense says no, after 9th level you simply have an ability that doesn't do anything.

Basically you pay one ability to have an advanced ability from levels 3 through 8.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Quick question on the Prodigy ability.
> 
> It says you get an advanced a bility at 4rd level instead of 9th and some basic abilities at 9th but it's unclear as to whether you also gain an advanced ability at 9th.
> 
> Common Sense says no, after 9th level you simply have an ability that doesn't do anything.
> 
> Basically you pay one ability to have an advanced ability from levels 3 through 8.




For all folks, here's what it says:

Prodigy: When you attain 3rd level, you gain 1 advanced class ability rather than the usual 4 basic class abilities for that level, which you gain at 9th level instead. This ability does not grant access to advanced tier boons, which you access at 9th level, as usual.

So yes, it's a swap. You'd gain no advanced ability at 9th level.


----------



## AncientSpirits

UPDATE to version "S" for Radiance Players Guide. Download your fresh copy. 

ALSO, BIG NEWS!!!

Hardcopies via DriveThruRPG for folks in USA, UK, Australia are coming soon! 

I just finished uploading the Radiance Players Guide and Radiance Masters Guide. It may take 2 weeks before they become available for purchase, and when they do, no more outrageous postage for Commonwealth citizens!


----------



## AncientSpirits

GOOD NEWS Cont.

This morning, DriveThruRPG reported to me: "Your titles ... have cleared premedia processing and are ready for print." 

BUT HOLD YOUR HORSES! Test copies are coming to me for approval before ordering goes live for everyone else, particularly for folks in Australia, New Zealand, UK, and Europe.


----------



## MrHemlocks

Combat: What is combat like in this game? Is it real watered down like in AD&D or are there critical hits and location charts? 

Is the game like Chaosium's Call of Cthulhu?


----------



## AncientSpirits

MrHemlocks said:


> Combat: What is combat like in this game? Is it real watered down like in AD&D or are there critical hits and location charts?
> 
> Is the game like Chaosium's Call of Cthulhu?




What's combat like? Faster and more dangerous than the usual d20/3.x game.

For starters, instead of a single pool of hit points, everyone has 2 pools: wounds and vitality. 

Wounds are fixed based on your race and remain the same over your whole career. Wound damage reflects genuine physical assault. Ex: falling on a hard surface, drinking poison, being stabbed really nasty-like. 

Vitality goes up over your career. It reflects energy, stamina, etc. When characters use magic or try a difficult physical stunt, they use up vitality. 

Damage is often applied to vitality first and then wounds when vitality runs out. But characters shouldn't be complacent . A great hero can be quickly felled by a nasty fall, poison stinger, warlock's lash, or dispatcher beast's rake.

There are no location charts, but wound damage can disable a character, making it hard for him to walk, carry stuff, etc. After falling 30 ft onto a stone floor, even if someone survives, they should NOT be walking around easily, etc.without magical healing pronto. 

Also, when taking wound damage for the first time (in an encounter), a creature is dazed for the rest of its turn. That includes PCs. So the tide of combat can change quickly.

Some other things: A battle mat is completely optional. There is less math. There's no "armor class". Instead, armor and armor-like protections reduce damage.

Important: The level-based system is more additive than geometric. The result: More opponents at once, and "commoners" can be useful, dangerous or both. A 10th-level character can be bested by a squad of 5 2nd-level snipers, and a 15th-level monster is a doable match for a party of 5th-level characters (whereas in 3.x game, the PCs would go down quickly).

Characters are more specialized. That is, abilities are siloed and PCs are limited to a few silos. As a result, characters can be quite good at one particular shtick if they wish, even at 3rd or 4th level. And that's expected, so they can handle the challenges. 

Deities matter, in that characters have faith points they can spend -- if they are in good standing with their deity -- in really dire moments. In my experience, PCs do a lot of praying at "boss" encounters in particular.

There's a simple taint and insanity system. ;-)

Oh: There's an optional "quick and dangerous" mode that gives all monsters more damage and less vitality. You can run an encounter on Q&D mode to surprise PCs. The GM can decide at a moment's notice to use this mode, meaning creatures that have been encountered before can suddenly be more dangerous--and all just with two stats changed.

Finally, combat doesn't get longer at higher levels. I've easily run a group of a half-dozen players through a 13th level adventure, and over 4 or 5 hours we had 4 combats and 5 social encounters.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Are you going to be at Gencon?


If so are you planning on running any radiance events? I'd love to try it out.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Are you going to be at Gencon?
> 
> 
> If so are you planning on running any radiance events? I'd love to try it out.





Alas, no. Missing it for a second year in a row. I'll be in Winston-Salem conducting a 3-day neuroscience and personality workshop! Who doesn't love North Carolina in August ;-).

That said, I'd really love to get back to PaizoCon (July 5-7) and have left those days open. That would be for the Pact Magic books. Though I'd be happy to run a private Radiance game in the off hours for anyone else who's there (I would use the world of Golarion, at least!)


----------



## AncientSpirits

HARD COPIES now available to UNITED KINGDOM RESIDENTS, printed in the UK! 
These folks and anyone can now buy hardcopies of the "Radiance Players Guide" and/or "Radiance Masters Guide" from here:
http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=4714


----------



## VanceMadrox

How is work going on the next book?

Are you still looking for ideas/themes?


----------



## AncientSpirits

A lot of material done for the Expansion Kit and Butcher of Braggarton adventure module, but waiting on some artwork, need to do editing, and with 3 months of almost nonstop travel ahead of me, I'd say we're looking at late July. I'm not putting dates on these, for those reasons, and because yeah, sometimes a new idea comes along that's a must include!


----------



## VanceMadrox

Glad to hear it's coming along. I only asked because I've been thinking about the nature of gods in RPG lately and I think a Pantheist theme (to allow pCs to worship more than one god) might be a cool idea for Radiance.


----------



## AncientSpirits

A pantheist theme makes a lot of sense, and originally the Believer theme allowed that. However, there was a challenge of offering access to multiple gods at once--it quickly lead to odd and broken combinations of abilities. Pantheism requires a creative solution that I haven't thought of yet.

My understanding is that in many pantheistic religions, people interact with the god that is relevant to a particular activity in order to placate that god and avoid punishment. So a character might pray and/or sacrifice to Beyos before a sea voyage, similarly to Asmodius when dealing with a powerful noble or Esmariah when in need of healing. That is the opposite of Radiance RPG, when the character petitions his 1 favorite god for a boon and suffers nothing otherwise. 

Perhaps a balanced approach is that the pantheistic believer must petition for the boon in advance by offering prayer or sacrifice (time+wealth), rather than waiting until the moment of need to pick, but he has access to multiple gods (some, most, all?) Moreover, he need to making small offering to the gods even when not in need, in order to remain in good standing with them, otherwise, the prayer/sacrifice needs to be much larger. ... Just an idea...


----------



## VanceMadrox

I'd love to see the version of the Believer theme that allowed it.

Honestly I'm just questioning the worship one god approach that most fantasy gods take when Pantheism seems much more appropriate for a world with so many gods.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> I'd love to see the version of the Believer theme that allowed it.
> 
> Honestly I'm just questioning the worship one god approach that most fantasy gods take when Pantheism seems much more appropriate for a world with so many gods.




Pantheism is the worship of all gods. But consider, the Middle East for eons was rife with multiple gods, and groups of people often favored one god, or a small set of gods, over all others. The notion of all/most gods is more a Greco-Roman view that is typical of the Decadent/Imperial cultures (RPG, Chap 13). Or consider, among Norse people, you could ask, "Who is your favorite god?", which doesn't deny the others. 

Presently, characters are free to *honor* various deities, particularly those that are of similar alignment to their own deity, who is a *favorite* and the one who grands boons. Mechanically, this approach is balanced, though yes, it draws a line between honored and favorite. It also sets up a particular relationship where a character is a messenger, representative or avenger of a particular deity, for whatever reason. And it fits with a non-medieaval notion, in early industrial societies, of specialization. Just as townies are specialists, so too are deities and their followers. Even in a Decadent/Imperial culture, we might think of one's "patron deity" (to use the old AD&D term) as one's... divine patron. This doesn't exclude other gods. It merely frames a relationship with one particular god as special. Anyone, now I'm perhaps sounding like I'm asking how many angels can dance on the head of a pin!

All this said, I entirely agree with you that there needs to be space for pantheism/polytheism because many campaigns will have a Greek/Roman worldview, or whatnot, where PCs petition whatever god appropriately fits the context. I'll make it so!


----------



## VanceMadrox

It's great to see an author so willing to listen to fans.

I'm still trying to convince my local group to give Radiance a try, we're firmly entrenched in Pathfinder. I'm sure we'll get around to it sometime though.


One quick question:
For attacks do you only uuse your prime stat when using a class ability or with a basic attack too?

IE when a Wizard swings a sword does he use Str or Int? If it's Int what's the rationale?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> It's great to see an author so willing to listen to fans.
> 
> I'm still trying to convince my local group to give Radiance a try, we're firmly entrenched in Pathfinder. I'm sure we'll get around to it sometime though.
> 
> 
> One quick question:
> For attacks do you only uuse your prime stat when using a class ability or with a basic attack too?
> 
> IE when a Wizard swings a sword does he use Str or Int? If it's Int what's the rationale?




I love what Paizo has done with Pathfinder. That said, once your group tries Radiance RPG, they may hesitate to go back. 

For attacks, you only use your prime stat for all attacks.

Why is this? Consider in 3.x there were feats like Weapon Finesse and Zen Archery. Zen Archery allowed a character to use Wisdom on range attack rolls rather than Dexterity. The rationale: The cleric, druid, monk, etc relies on patience and insight to perceive the right moment to fire.

Similarly, in Radiance, a wizard taps his Intelligent to learn and apply combat tactics and strategies. He might not be particularly strong, but he knows techniques. A warlock relies on Constitution as he channels the fiend within, and the fiend is the one who guides attacks. A bard uses Charisma as he distracts, taunts, cajoles, etc -- as well as believing in himself and motivating himself through drama and passion. 

Of course, after the attack roll, there is the damage roll. Strength is still the mainstay for damage. So a Strength based character will always have a leg up. Just because that wizard is strategic enough to hit doesn't mean he delivers much if any damage! 

Weapon proficiency is also an issue, as usual. That wizard suffers a -5 penalty on attacks with the many weapons with which he's unfamiliar. 

Finally, martial characters have abilities that grant attack bonuses with their favorite weapons. So a fighter with a longsword might get a +5 modifier on top Strength and level bonuses; while a wizard with that same longsword suffers a -5 modifier. The difference is pretty big. 

Altogether, in practice, the experience is the same as 3.5/Pathfinder. Truly, the only change anyone will notice is at the highest levels, when a wizard (for example) with his trusty and familiar quarterstaff or dagger actually has a chance to hit in combat, though he still likely won't do much if any damage.

Sorry for the long explanation. Hopefully it answers your question.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> I love what Paizo has done with Pathfinder. That said, once your group tries Radiance RPG, they may hesitate to go back.




While I'd love to try radiance out a bit I don't think it'll replace Pathfinder, we're far too involved with Organized Play.





AncientSpirits said:


> For attacks, you only use your prime stat for all attacks.
> 
> Why is this? Consider in 3.x there were feats like Weapon Finesse and Zen Archery. Zen Archery allowed a character to use Wisdom on range attack rolls rather than Dexterity. The rationale: The cleric, druid, monk, etc relies on patience and insight to perceive the right moment to fire.
> 
> Similarly, in Radiance, a wizard taps his Intelligent to learn and apply combat tactics and strategies. He might not be particularly strong, but he knows techniques. A warlock relies on Constitution as he channels the fiend within, and the fiend is the one who guides attacks. A bard uses Charisma as he distracts, taunts, cajoles, etc -- as well as believing in himself and motivating himself through drama and passion.
> 
> Of course, after the attack roll, there is the damage roll. Strength is still the mainstay for damage. So a Strength based character will always have a leg up. Just because that wizard is strategic enough to hit doesn't mean he delivers much if any damage!
> 
> Weapon proficiency is also an issue, as usual. That wizard suffers a -5 penalty on attacks with the many weapons with which he's unfamiliar.
> 
> Finally, martial characters have abilities that grant attack bonuses with their favorite weapons. So a fighter with a longsword might get a +5 modifier on top Strength and level bonuses; while a wizard with that same longsword suffers a -5 modifier. The difference is pretty big.
> 
> Altogether, in practice, the experience is the same as 3.5/Pathfinder. Truly, the only change anyone will notice is at the highest levels, when a wizard (for example) with his trusty and familiar quarterstaff or dagger actually has a chance to hit in combat, though he still likely won't do much if any damage.
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation. Hopefully it answers your question.






Thanks for the explanantion, I understood that it was used for all Class Abilities, just wasn't sure about the Mundane. To get one of my friends to try it though I may have to hosue rule it, he just plain doesn't like other stats being used for attacks.



I'm also curious what the artionale behind heavy weapons being resist by Fort is. It seems like Ref is used when a person is essentially trying to dodge out of the way. What's the logic behind Fort resisting bigger weapons? Is it just someone standing there and trying to take the blow?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> While I'd love to try radiance out a bit I don't think it'll replace Pathfinder, we're far too involved with Organized Play.




Yeah, there's that, for sure. Fun stuff! I've got a couple PCs that I've advanced at PaizoCon. 



VanceMadrox said:


> Thanks for the explanantion, I understood that it was used for all Class Abilities, just wasn't sure about the Mundane. To get one of my friends to try it though I may have to hosue rule it, he just plain doesn't like other stats being used for attacks.




Doing so may open up some difficulties. Characters like rogue and gallant engage in combat but aren't Strength based. What happens to them? Either you'll need to give them something like Weapon Finesse for free, and/or make some other adjustments.



VanceMadrox said:


> I'm also curious what the rationale behind heavy weapons being resist by Fort is. It seems like Ref is used when a person is essentially trying to dodge out of the way. What's the logic behind Fort resisting bigger weapons? Is it just someone standing there and trying to take the blow?




The mechanic is borrowed from 4E and Stars Wars (D20 Saga). I trusted some continuity. Also, if you've ever watched actual combatants live, dodging is much less likely than intuition suggests. I don't mean fencing, which isn't combat. I mean martial arts, kendo (Japanese sword fighting), etc. A lot of combat is about force + skill. Fortitude relates to resisting the force of an attack. As force = mass x acceleration, medium and large weapons thusly defend against Fortitude. Finally, there's also a play-and-balance issue. If Reflex was applied against all physical attacks, you'd see a lot of folks dumping stat points into Dexterity or Intelligence. Already, the use of Reflex against natural weapons is a nasty issue for melee characters like fighters who rely on Strength and Constitution foremost.


----------



## OberonViking

I like these different defences - I've found them to be working well and my group has had no troubles with the rationale. I do tend to forget about DR when applying damage to my npcs though...

Our first session with Radiance was a smooth and as efficient as our previous session of Pathfinder which we have been using for a few years. It is incredible that a new system could flow so easily.

I've been in the process of starting Pathfinder Organised Play in my local town, but I am finding it very hard to go back to Pathfinder. I instead imagine a Radiance Organised Play where all the players have all the rules they need printed on 6 sheets with them at the table. No need to search for that spell or feat or ability through different books... beautiful.

My players have found it very easy to build an effective character and bump them to second level. They game system seems to support building Characters rather than Stat Blocks (if you know what I mean) and my players have built very interesting and useful characters. I love this system.


----------



## dm4hire

I got my hard copy yesterday.  Must say I am impressed and the only downside I've seen to it is I would like to have better paper quality, but that's a personal peeve.  Now to find someone to play it with.


----------



## AncientSpirits

dm4hire said:


> I got my hard copy yesterday.  Must say I am impressed and the only downside I've seen to it is I would like to have better paper quality, but that's a personal peeve.  Now to find someone to play it with.




Lighting Source offers pretty good POD services. They have some limitations. One is that they don't print to the edge of the page. Another is that they like adding blank pages to the back of the book. And third, yes, I too would like slightly better paper quality!


----------



## AncientSpirits

OberonViking said:


> I like these different defences - I've found them to be working well and my group has had no troubles with the rationale. I do tend to forget about DR when applying damage to my npcs though...
> 
> Our first session with Radiance was a smooth and as efficient as our previous session of Pathfinder which we have been using for a few years. It is incredible that a new system could flow so easily.
> 
> I've been in the process of starting Pathfinder Organised Play in my local town, but I am finding it very hard to go back to Pathfinder. I instead imagine a Radiance Organised Play where all the players have all the rules they need printed on 6 sheets with them at the table. No need to search for that spell or feat or ability through different books... beautiful.
> 
> My players have found it very easy to build an effective character and bump them to second level. They game system seems to support building Characters rather than Stat Blocks (if you know what I mean) and my players have built very interesting and useful characters. I love this system.




Glad to hear you all are having an easy time.  

Radiance Organized Play--gosh, it's a dream to step into a room at a con and see a dozen tables going at adventures. Of course, that requires cranking out modules and I'm still fine-tuning the first one.

2nd level is a very natural place to start. 0th and 1st level are still about starting the PCs in a way that plays out their backstory.


----------



## VanceMadrox

I find myself looking through the Player's Guide a lot lately so hope you don't mind more questions.

Got 2 Races questiosn for you.

1). Half Orcs but No Orcs? Why no Orcs?

2). Was it your intent that the Atlans be land dwelling with a strong connection to the sea? Or actual sea dwellers? Because as written they only have limited water breathing so can't be completely aquatic.


----------



## AncientSpirits

1. Orcs are in the Masters Guide as monsters (mutants, specifically). Since monster and PC levels are equivalent, one can play a monster, they're just more powerful than the usual races. Like gnolls, ogres, etc, I wanted to keep some traditionally nasty humanoids as brutish opponents.

2. Atlans are land dwelling with a strong connection to the sea. They are not actual sea dwellers. The choice was a practical one: Since all other races are land-dwelling or amphibious, atlan PCs can adventure comfortably alongside their peers.

Questions are good! Ask away


----------



## VanceMadrox

I just looked over the TOWNIES section a bit and I have to say coming from a 3.5/Pathfinder background it's hard to accept that the NPCs don't play by the same rules as the PCs. It seems very odd to have TOWNIES with abilties that PCs can't get till late in their careers.

I understand the idea behind it but it still seems odd.

That said, the break points seem a bit odd. Townies are 2 (but can be levelled to 4) and Alders are 6 (can be levelled to 8) but Patrons start at 13? And Royal patron is 20?

Does this mean all kings/rulers are high level? If so this is definitely different from 3,5/Pathfinder. I'm totally picturing Lord British from Ultima.

Different Townies have different numbers of abilities, do all Townies add up to 10 points worth of abilities since they're 2nd level? 

There's a little question about advancement to. If a Townie takes a 2nd profession and then becomes an Alder does he lose his 2nd profession? Or does he simply advance to a Level 8 Alder with 2 professions.

I understand that Townies don't have to follow the same 1-20 level progression as PCs but is it assumed that they went up through the Townie stages? IE were all Alders, Patrons, and Royal Patrons once Townies?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> I just looked over the TOWNIES section a bit and I have to say coming from a 3.5/Pathfinder background it's hard to accept that the NPCs don't play by the same rules as the PCs. It seems very odd to have TOWNIES with abilties that PCs can't get till late in their careers.
> 
> I understand the idea behind it but it still seems odd.




It's definitely a change. Radiance RPG assumes a prospering industrializing society, where specialization is common and critically important, especially with large populations and hundreds of diverse consumer needs. Radiance is also built with flatter level progression, functioning more like 4E than 3.x/Pathfinder. In 4E, for example, PCs may easily meet a local healer who can do basic healing and also raise dead and is pretty weak otherwise with no other abilities, as that's his or her specialty. 

To use a metaphor, it's like PCs go to university and these NPCs go to trade and technical schools to learn a very narrow but effective set of practical skills. Consider, after 2 years of training, likely less, an electrician can confidently do many things that a university graduate from engineering school can't do. However, in the long run, that electrician isn't going to be doing the wide array of things the engineer *may* end up doing.

Of course there are NPCs in the population that are built like PCs, but that's the purview of a whole supplemental book of NPCs, as in 3.5/Pathfinder.

So yes, most adult people are townies, they have meaningful abilities in terms of game mechanics, and a group of townies can be quite helpful or harmful. Gone are the days of 10th level PCs casually wading through a hundred 1st-level commoners with little to no interest in or fear of them. 



VanceMadrox said:


> That said, the break points seem a bit odd. Townies are 2 (but can be levelled to 4) and Alders are 6 (can be levelled to 8) but Patrons start at 13? And Royal patron is 20?
> 
> Does this mean all kings/rulers are high level? If so this is definitely different from 3,5/Pathfinder. I'm totally picturing Lord British from Ultima.




You can easily have a ruler who is an aristocrat townie (level 2) or just an alder. That said, the ruler may not last very long. In a multiverse where the personal power of magic matters a lot, it's inevitable that rulers who survive will be people who have developed skills and abilities related to leading effectively in a dangerous and magical world.

Beyond the level 2 townie, all the ideas --people with two professions, alders and patrons, etc--are just that, ideas. You can think of townie as +2 levels to whatever a person already is. Similarly, the alder _package of abilities_ provides +4 levels to whatever a person already has, keeping in mind that the sample alder has 2 levels of townie already, which is why he's level 6. Same for patrons, as the patron _package of abilities_ is worth +7 levels, and the sample patron is 13th level because he has 2 levels of townie + 4 levels of alder along with 7 levels of patron abilities.

And yes, Lord British is a great example of a typical royal patron! 



VanceMadrox said:


> Different Townies have different numbers of abilities, do all Townies add up to 10 points worth of abilities since they're 2nd level?




Yes, all 100 townies have 10 design points worth of abilities (or rather 9 points with a +2 bonus to one attribute).



VanceMadrox said:


> There's a little question about advancement too. If a Townie takes a 2nd profession and then becomes an Alder does he lose his 2nd profession? Or does he simply advance to a Level 8 Alder with 2 professions.




He keeps his second profession and is level 8. Note that unlike PCs, these NPCs must do apprenticeships etc for several *years* and then jump upward to the new status. Supposedly they are only practicing their new abilities in the background in their spare time as they slowly learn.



VanceMadrox said:


> I understand that Townies don't have to follow the same 1-20 level progression as PCs but is it assumed that they went up through the Townie stages? IE were all Alders, Patrons, and Royal Patrons once Townies?




Yes, all alders, patrons, and royal patrons were once townies, even if for a short time.

BTW, in pre-modern times, people were seen as wielding power by virtue of their office, rather than as *just* something within themselves. A king has the power of a king due to both his talents and his officially recognized role as king. To strip the king of his role is to reduce him in power, not just figuratively but literally. The source of the role's power--ancestors, God's grace, etc--varies by culture. So Radiance takes this idea and uses it to explain the power of great rulers. These special folks take time and effort to advance, like everyone, and due their destiny and the power of their office, they enjoy a greater set of powers, and more vitality, than the average person.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Ok thinking of Townie and Alder as packages does help.

It still creates a somewhat odd mix of NPCs following the same rules as PCs (5 points/level) but not following the same rules (jumping from 2nd to 6th to 13th).

There's nothing inhrernetly wrong with it, it's just new and odd and will take some getting used to.



On to other questions!


In the book you say that regardless of race a character is limit to only 20 years of gaining experience. Is there an in world reason for this? Or is this a practical application to prevent the longer lived races from being higher levelled?



Also, have you ever considered running a PbP for radiance here on ENworld?

I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd be intersted.


----------



## VanceMadrox

I also just wanted to let you know that while I have a lot of questions and some critiques I am genuinely interested in Radiance.

It has many things that I like a lot.

-Saves as defenses (one of the few things i liked about 4e)

-Far more customization than I expected at first glance.

I was worried about the lack of feats and skill points at first but the combination of Race/Class/Theme is far more robust than I expected.

-A way to knock people out without them having to be at negative HP.
Seriously,this is missing from a LOT of games.

-The Wound/Vitality split.
It always bugged me at higher levels in D&D and Pathfinder because you had humans who were extremely superhumanly tough, to the point I couldn't buy them as human anymore. Your split makes a lot of sense. One question though, why does CON add to Vitality and not wounds? It seems like a higher CON should make you actually physically more resilient (ie more WOUNDS).

-The Power Level
I'm a big fan of the E6-E8 concept in D&D 3.5 and Pathfinder. The upper levels of Radiance have powers about on par with 9-10th level in D&D and Pathfinder but spread over 20 levels. Basically it seems to extend the D&D sweet spot across the whole range of levels.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> In the book you say that regardless of race a character is limit to only 20 years of gaining experience. Is there an in world reason for this? Or is this a practical application to prevent the longer lived races from being higher levelled?




Sages posit that the mortal humanoid brain is only capable of 20 years worth of learning. Though some races are longer lived, they all apparently share similar capacity.

And yes, it's also practical to explain certain fantasy world outcomes.



VanceMadrox said:


> Also, have you ever considered running a PbP for radiance here on ENworld?
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd be intersted.




Hmm... never done PbP before. I travel quite a bit with a really hectic schedule, which in some ways lends itself to PbP. I'm giving up face to face table top gaming for the next 3 months simply because of travels. It would be an interesting experiment. I'll consider it when I return from Japan in a few weeks.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> Sages posit that the mortal humanoid brain is only capable of 20 years worth of learning. Though some races are longer lived, they all apparently share similar capacity.
> 
> And yes, it's also practical to explain certain fantasy world outcomes.




Not sure I buy this one. I honestly think the long lived Races SHOULD be more powerful overall but fewer in number. If anythign radiance supports this mechanically because a bunch of level 5-6 Humans can match a few level 15+ Elves.

Still it's a minor issue.



AncientSpirits said:


> Hmm... never done PbP before. I travel quite a bit with a really hectic schedule, which in some ways lends itself to PbP. I'm giving up face to face table top gaming for the next 3 months simply because of travels. It would be an interesting experiment. I'll consider it when I return from Japan in a few weeks.




Please do. You could even use it to playtest an adventure. If you do decide to give it a try save me a player spot


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> I also just wanted to let you know that while I have a lot of questions and some critiques I am genuinely interested in Radiance.
> 
> It has many things that I like a lot.
> 
> -Saves as defenses (one of the few things i liked about 4e)
> 
> -Far more customization than I expected at first glance.
> 
> I was worried about the lack of feats and skill points at first but the combination of Race/Class/Theme is far more robust than I expected.
> 
> -A way to knock people out without them having to be at negative HP.
> Seriously,this is missing from a LOT of games.
> 
> -The Wound/Vitality split.
> It always bugged me at higher levels in D&D and Pathfinder because you had humans who were extremely superhumanly tough, to the point I couldn't buy them as human anymore. Your split makes a lot of sense. One question though, why does CON add to Vitality and not wounds? It seems like a higher CON should make you actually physically more resilient (ie more WOUNDS).
> 
> -The Power Level
> I'm a big fan of the E6-E8 concept in D&D 3.5 and Pathfinder. The upper levels of Radiance have powers about on par with 9-10th level in D&D and Pathfinder but spread over 20 levels. Basically it seems to extend the D&D sweet spot across the whole range of levels.




The saves as defenses makes play go faster, though some players feel it takes the fun of them rolling to defend themselves. Personally, I preferred it from the start, as it also gives back some narrative control to the GM.

Skills is one area that I definitely had second (and third) thoughts about. The current system works well enough in play even though, *on paper*, it can look a little wonky. By the time I considered a different way to do skills, game development was so far along, and skills so integrated into everything, there was no going back. I do believe now that re-rolls, rather than bonuses, is probably the better way to go in allowing a more predictable play experience.

I love vitality and wounds. No more falling 200 ft onto stony ground and then getting up as if little occurred. And I decided to implement the dazed rule as standard rather than optional, when characters suffer wound damage for the first time. It makes fights that much more exciting beyond "is it bleeding yet?"

The knock out rule came up on day 1 of our first ongoing campaign a few years ago. Five 1st-level PCs trying to subdue a giant moa bird. The knock out rules allow most PCs to overcome low-level NPCs without killing them.

I've always enjoyed the lower levels of play. Except for a campaign in 1st edition some 25-30 years ago, I've always ended games before 15th level. Although the power curve is flatter, by 12th to 14th level in Radiance, the PCs are still quite powerful. The main benefit: The GM retains more control of the environment until the highest levels, with teleport, scry, etc pushed way up there. So the PCs are nasty in combat, for example, but the players still need to investigate, spy, think, etc to figure out the usual who, what, why, where, and how.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Not sure I buy this one. I honestly think the long lived Races SHOULD be more powerful overall but fewer in number. If anythign radiance supports this mechanically because a bunch of level 5-6 Humans can match a few level 15+ Elves.
> 
> Still it's a minor issue.




In practice, that still happens. Long-lived races have fewer children and invest more in their development, ensuring that the kids take full advantage of those 20 years. And the really short-lived races like goblins are unlikely to survive long enough to take advantage of that 20 year limit. An elven community will surely have more members with multiple townie professions, more alders etc per capita, and perhaps even more PC-classed characters, than a goblin community. 

And I definitely agree: The flatter level progression allows more balance between races, just as you describe. 



> Please do. You could even use it to playtest an adventure. If you do decide to give it a try save me a player spot




Will do!


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> The main benefit: The GM retains more control of the environment until the highest levels, with teleport, scry, etc pushed way up there. So the PCs are nasty in combat, for example, but the players still need to investigate, spy, think, etc to figure out the usual who, what, why, where, and how.




I agree with this one entirely and that's one of the main reasons I fell in love with the E6 concept for 3.5& Pathfinder.

Radiance seem to do it WITHOUT having to limit the system at all.

Now if I ever run a game of Radiance I'll definitely limit what races/classes are available but I hate kitchen sink settings.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> In practice, that still happens. Long-lived races have fewer children and invest more in their development, ensuring that the kids take full advantage of those 20 years. And the really short-lived races like goblins are unlikely to survive long enough to take advantage of that 20 year limit. An elven community will surely have more members with multiple townie professions, more alders etc per capita, and perhaps even more PC-classed characters, than a goblin community.
> 
> And I definitely agree: The flatter level progression allows more balance between races, just as you describe.





Does the 20 year experience period include a character from levelling up as a townie/alder? My guess would be no. If this is the case then the 20 year thing is a bit more palatable; after 20 years out in the world more exposure to the world really won't teach you anything new.

Still the 20 years seems arbitrary, I'd rather see it as a percentage of lifespan.

Once again though it's a minor issue. Very few campaigns will have more than 20 years of active adventuring. As long as characters can still advance as Townies/Alders that would cover the rest of the time.


The retired adventurer turned baron/High Priest, etc etc is a classic trope too.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Now if I ever run a game of Radiance I'll definitely limit what races/classes are available but I hate kitchen sink settings.




The panoply of races is meant to provide options. GMs can specify a small set of races as typical to give an old-school feel or a tech feel (warmech, slith, etc), then by all means...


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> The panoply of races is meant to provide options. GMs can specify a small set of races as typical to give an old-school feel or a tech feel (warmech, slith, etc), then by all means...




I figured that was the case.

Do all the races have a plac ein the default setting?

If so that must be one crowded world.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> I figured that was the case.
> 
> Do all the races have a plac ein the default setting?
> 
> If so that must be one crowded world.




An answer is complicated...

All of the races have a place OR a time OR a world in the default setting. 

In the "now", akin to 1912 IRL, most people are human, though there are other lands over the ocean with hobgoblins, slith, and a few other races here and there that occupy niches. 

In the far future, there are other races more in abundance due to medicants tinkering with biological forms and/or people from other worlds. 

The world's timeline is organized as a loop. In the distant future, an ark is sent into the far past. The ark was/will be manned by the 5 major races (human, atlan, elf, hobgoblin, and slith). Later, the atlans raise a whole empire, and are decimated. The elves are not big on procreation but they stake their places. 

Also, though other races will be created in the future, or come from other worlds, a few figure out how to use the  temporal vortex created by the same folks who build the ark. Among those folks, some villages and eventually larger communities survive and spread, albeit never enough to outshine humans.

That's the short answer...


----------



## VanceMadrox

Interesting take, I'm curious to learn more about the world though if I get around to running it I'll probably keep the world more D&Dish at first.


So what about the other question I asked earlier.
Why does CON affect Vitality and not wounds?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> So what about the other question I asked earlier.
> Why does CON affect Vitality and not wounds?




Con affects wounds in terms of number of negative hit points a character can go to as well as stabilizing from bleeding. I also wanted something to boost vitality a small amount, and from a body-mind perspective, stamina and vitality (in the everyday meanings of the words) as related. That is, a healthy body adds positively to one's spirits.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Ok I was just curious since CON is physical toughness which seems like it should affect Wounds directly. I guess being able to go lower in negative HP counts.

May have more questions later but that's all for now.


One other Praise though, I LOVE the way you do encumbrance.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> One other Praise though, I LOVE the way you do encumbrance.





The genius of encumbrance points was not my idea. I must thank one of my players who referred to a video game she played and their Strength = encumbrance points method.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Ok I thought of a few more questions, once again fairly random.

For the fighter ability Powerful blow do you deciide to use it before or after the atatck roll?


Psion as an available multiclass for Dwarves? That one seems odd, any real reason behind it?



I don't think you answered it earlier, if a character has used their 20 years to gain experience can they still become townies/alders/patrons?



I just got around to buying the Master's Guide and had a question on Monsters as PCs. 

Using Orcs as an example. Orcs are level 3. I assume they could level up from there by taking PC classes. When they gain a 1st class level I assume they would just gain the Core abilities of the class and not the normal abilities for level 4 (ala multiclassing). From thereafter could they just follow the normal chart?


Again question on Orcs. Orcs get proficiency with firearms. If you don't want firearms in the setting would switching that out for any other weapon group be equivalent?



BTW Weapon groups is another aspect I love.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Ok I thought of a few more questions, once again fairly random.
> 
> For the fighter ability Powerful blow do you deciide to use it before or after the atatck roll?




For all abilities that modify an attack, you apply it after you've made the attack roll but before you learn the result of that  roll.



> Psion as an available multiclass for Dwarves? That one seems odd, any real reason behind it?




One word: Duergar. 
Rather than describing duergar as an evil offshoot of dwarves, I describe them as an ancient ancestor who was psionic. Also, there is a fair amount of aberration activity in Radiance and among the races, dwarves lent themselves better than some other races, who already had their niches (gnomes and tech, etc). 



> I don't think you answered it earlier, if a character has used their 20 years to gain experience can they still become townies/alders/patrons?




Technically, the 20 year limit is to "gain experience". Since adding a townie profession doesn't involve earning experience points, and in light of the trope of the retired adventurer, then yes, PCs have a future after adventuring and can also take breaks to develop a profession before starting again. Ultimately, that means the 20 year limit is very generous (and we mortal humanoids are quite exceptional!)



> I just got around to buying the Master's Guide and had a question on Monsters as PCs.
> 
> Using Orcs as an example. Orcs are level 3. I assume they could level up from there by taking PC classes. When they gain a 1st class level I assume they would just gain the Core abilities of the class and not the normal abilities for level 4 (ala multiclassing). From thereafter could they just follow the normal chart?
> 
> Again question on Orcs. Orcs get proficiency with firearms. If you don't want firearms in the setting would switching that out for any other weapon group be equivalent?




Yes, just as you say, described on page 31 of the Masters Guide under multiclassing, in the last paragraph of that section.

Swapping out one weapon group for another is entirely appropriate as suited to a campaign setting.



> BTW Weapon groups is another aspect I love.


----------



## VanceMadrox

OK I am going to do something now I've done before in other systems, I am going to build a sample character for all to see and stat him out at various levels.


Jonathon Smithson, Level 0 Special.
Jonathon Smithson was born the 2nd son of a prominent Blacksmith in a large town. While he dutifully learned the craft from his father a Blacksmith's life was not enough for Jonathon. He dabbled in other areas and desired to go out and see more of the world. His Father knew Jonathon would eventually leave but convinced him to train with the local Guard in order to be better prepared. 

Here is Jonathon at level 0, before he begins his training.


Jonathon Smithson, Level 0
NG Medium Human Male, Theme: Dilettante
Deity: Mithrais Faith Points: 0
Str: 16 Dex: 14 Con: 15 Int: 10 Wis: 12 Cha: 13 Com: 11
Saves: F: 13 R: 12 W: 11
Hit Points: W: 8 V: 3
Attack Bonus: +3 (+3 Str) Armor: None
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) Speed: 30 ft

Skills: Appraise +3, Craft +5, Streetwise +4, Warcraft +3

Abilities: 
Racial:
Adaptable (Does not apply until 1st level)
Heroic Mien
Quick Learner: Craft

Awards:
Minor:
Skill Diversity (Dilettante): Appraise, Streetwise, Warcraft

Gear: None yet


----------



## VanceMadrox

After completing his training, Jonathon is now ready to go out into the world. His Father has gifted him with a nice sword and nice armor for his travels.


Jonathon Smithson, Level 1 Fighter
NG Medium Human Male, Theme: Dilettante
Deity: Mithrais Faith Points: 1
Str: 16 Dex: 14 Con: 15 Int: 10 Wis: 12 Cha: 13 Com: 11
Saves: F: 15 R: 12 W: 11
Hit Points: W: 8 V: 7
Attack Bonus: +3 Armor: DR 5, 6 vs 1 Opponent
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) Speed: 30 ft

Weapons & Armor: All groups

Attack: 
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +5 (1d10 + 6)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +4 (2d6 + 6)

Power Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +3 (1d10 + 11)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +2 (2d6 + 11)

Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +3/+3 (1d10 + 6)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +2/+2 (2d6 + 6)

Power Attack & Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +1 (1d10 + 11) / +3 (1d10 + 6)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +0 (2d6 + 11) / +2 (2d6 + 6)


Skills: Appraise +3, Atheltics +5, Craft +5, Endurance +4, Handle Animal +3, Intimidate +5, Streetwise +4, Warcraft +5

Abilities: 
Racial:
Adaptable: Basic Ability: Power Attack
Heroic Mien
Quick Learner: Craft
Army Skills
Human Inheritance

Core:
Combat Focus
Rapid Attack
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword

Basic:
Power Attack (Granted by Adaptable)

Awards:
Minor:
Skill Diversity (Dilettante): Appraise, Streetwise, Warcraft

Encumbrance: 9 Slots

Gear: Masterwork Bastard Sword, Masterwork Chain Mail, Masterwork Buckler, Basic Pack, 37 GP



How's it look so far?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> After completing his training, Jonathon is now ready to go out into the world. His Father has gifted him with a nice sword and nice armor for his travels.
> 
> ....SNIP...
> 
> How's it look so far?





At a glance, the encumbrance, attributes, saves, hit points, speed, initiative, DR, etc look right. 

For your bastard sword, 1-handed +5 comes from Strength +3, weapon focus +1, and masterwork +1 for +5 total.
+6 damage looks right too (he'll need that to overcome DR of monsters and other fightery types!
Power Attack looks right, as does Rapid Attack. When combining the two, keep in mind that Power Attack only applies to your one next attack roll, so that would be +1/+3 (1d10+11/1d10+6), etc.

I see you took Human Inheritance to afford the masterwork items. Nice. 

I haven't confirmed the skills, but look good at a glance. 

He makes for an excellent front-line combatant, especially being able to handle 2 foes at once with Rapid Attack. And of course you have Combat Focus, which can be useful if you don't need to move much.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Thanks, I'll go back and adjust for Power Attack.

I also realized I had Craft in his skills when he should have Wrcraft so start first, I will adjust.

Next version will be Level 4.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Level 4 is nice with that first intermediate ability... but which one! Oy! It'll be interesting to see what direction you go in as the character levels up, as there are several ability trees in there.


----------



## VanceMadrox

This is a character I've made in other systems before, the basic goal is to make a semi versatile fairly basic fighter.


----------



## VanceMadrox

I decided to with Level 5 instead to have the first stat bump.

At Level 5 Jonathon is much more experienced and has earned a reputation as reliable warrior for hire. His fondness of new things has given way to a desire to just explore the world as a whole and he has switched to worshipping Voktra in his travels. He has also obtained his first permanent magical items, boots which can boost his speed.

Jonathon Smithson, Level 5 Fighter
NG Medium Human Male, Theme: Explorer
Deity: Voktra Faith Points: 3
Str: 17 Dex: 14 Con: 15 Int: 10 Wis: 12 Cha: 14 Com: 11
Saves: F: 17 R: 14 W: 16
Hit Points: W: 11 V: 27
Attack Bonus: +5 Armor: DR 5, 8 vs 1 Opponent
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) Speed: 30 ft
Weapons & Armor: All groups

Attack: 
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +8 (1d10 + 9)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +7 (2d6 + 9)
Power Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +6 (1d10 + 14)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +5 (2d6 + 14)
Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +8/+8 (1d10 + 9)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +7/+7 (2d6 + 9)
Power Attack & Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +6 (1d10 + 14) / +8 (1d10 + 9)
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +5 (2d6 + 14) / +7 (2d6 + 9)

Masterwork Heavy Crossbow: +6 (1d10 + 1)

Skills: Appraise +3, Athletics +10, Craft +5, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +6, Handle Animal +3, Intimidate +5, Nature +2, Perception +8, Pilot +2, Streetwise +5, Warcraft +7

Abilities: 
Racial:
Adaptable: Basic Ability: Power Attack
Heroic Mien
Quick Learner: Craft
Army Skills
Human Inheritance
Iron Will

Core:
Combat Focus
Rapid Attack
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword

Basic:
Action Ready
Charge
Cleave
Combat Reflexes
Forge Master
Hustle
Power Attack (Granted by Adaptable)
Powerful Blow
Rapid Reload
Toughness
Vitality Surge
Intermediate:
Ace
Shield Specialization
Weapon Specialization: Bastard Sword

Awards:
Minor:
Skill Diversity (Dilettante): Appraise, Streetwise, Warcraft
Free Minded (Dilettane)
Explorer Skills (Explorer)

Encumbrance: 15 Slots
Gear: Masterwork Bastard Sword, Masterwork Chain Mail, Masterwork Buckler, Masterwork Heavy Crossbow, Expert Pack, Boots of the Hare, 1500gp worth of consumables, 1057 GP


----------



## VanceMadrox

Another quick question. 

For Faith Points the book explicitly says to round up.

Do any other 1/2 per level abilities round up?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Another quick question.
> 
> For Faith Points the book explicitly says to round up.
> 
> Do any other 1/2 per level abilities round up?





Faith points and numeric effects of abilities round up. Everything else rounds down. I would have preferred a universal round down or whatever, but this arrangement seemed to strike balance and make for pithy ability descriptions.

Looking at Jonathon Smithson now at 5th level.

Yes: faith points, attributes, saves, wound points, attack bonus, DR, initiative, speed, weapon attack and damage bonuses, number and selection of abilities.

Unsure: Vitality should be 25 + 2 for high Con = 27 (rather than 28). Also, a couple skills look off (Pilot should be +4 rather than +0, etc), and you still have both Craft and Warcraft (when you just wanted Warcraft, yes?)

In general, it looks like his _raw_ damage didn't go up much, but his chance to hit did and he has a fairly wide range of options, particularly for combat, and some of those give damage bonuses (once a day or in special circumstances). And with the boots and Hustle, his speed is quite good. 

Overall, what was the building experience like, and how does the PC feel to you? For example, were there any abilities that were tough choices, etc? Just to share with everyone else who's reading, if you have the time to comment.


----------



## VanceMadrox

I had originally put one of the level up stats points in Con then changed my mind. looks like I forgot to adjust the vitality, I will fix it.

Looking at it Pilot should be +2. 2 from explorer skills, 2 from dex and -2 from armor.

I'll adjust it.

Gonna work on a 9th level build next.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Jonathon Smithson, Level 9 Fighter
NG Medium Human Male, Theme: Explorer
Deity: Voktra Faith Points: 5
Str: 18 Dex: 14 Con: 15 Int: 10 Wis: 13 Cha: 14 Com: 11
Saves: F: 20 R: 18 W: 18
Hit Points: W: 11 V: 50
Attack Bonus: +8 Armor: DR 7, 10 vs 1 Opponent
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) Speed: 30 ft Low Light Vision
Weapons & Armor: All groups

Attack: 
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +11 (1d10 + 9) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +10 (2d6 + 9) 19-20 x2
Power Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +9 (1d10 + 14) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +8 (2d6 + 14) 19-20 x2
Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +11/+11 (1d10 + 9) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +10/+10 (2d6 + 9) 19-20 x2
Power Attack & Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +9 (1d10 + 14) / +11 (1d10 + 9) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +8 (2d6 + 14) / +10 (2d6 + 9) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Heavy Crossbow: +9 (1d10 + 1)

Skills: Acrobatics +7, Appraise +3, Athletics +11, Bluff +6, Craft +5, Diplomacy +6, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +7, Handle Animal +3, Insight +5, Intimidate +6, Nature +5, Nobility +5, Perception +16, Pilot +7, Streetwise +5, Warcraft +11

Abilities: 
Racial:
Adaptable: Basic Ability: Power Attack
Heroic Mien
Quick Learner: Craft
Army Skills
Human Inheritance
Iron Will
Zest for Living

Core:
Combat Focus
Rapid Attack
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword

Basic:
Action Ready
Charge
Cleave
Combat Reflexes
Forge Master
Hustle
Power Attack (Granted by Adaptable)
Powerful Blow
Rapid Reload
Tactical Pep
Toughness
Vitality Surge

Intermediate:
Ace
Armor Specialization
Improved Critical: Heavy Blades
Second Wind
Shield Specialization
Warlord
Weapon Specialization: Bastard Sword
Wounding Strike

Advanced:
Art of War

Awards:
Minor:
Skill Diversity (Dilettante): Appraise, Streetwise, Warcraft
Free Minded (Dilettane)
Explorer Skills (Explorer)
Linguist (Explorer)

Major:
Master Explorer
Encumbrance: 14 Slots
Gear: Masterwork Bastard Sword, Champion's Elven Chain, Masterwork Buckler, Masterwork Heavy Crossbow, Expert Pack, Boots of the Hare, Invisibility Ring, 2000 gp worth of Consumables, 1,057gp


----------



## VanceMadrox

One quick question, did I do the Weapon Specialization right? It supercedes the Weapon focus bonus and doesn't add to it, correct?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> One quick question, did I do the Weapon Specialization right? It supercedes the Weapon focus bonus and doesn't add to it, correct?




Each bump up in the tree supersedes rather than adds here, yes. 
I haven't looked at the stats above in detail though... later tonight...


----------



## VanceMadrox

No rush needed at all, I'm greatful you're willing to look it over at all, it's not often you can get feedback directly from a game's creator.

Honestly if it wasn't for your stellar feedback I probably wouldn't have looked at Radiance nearly this closely.


I have noticed a few things already.

The level up difference are a LOT flatter. The numbers don't scale nearly as much as in 3.5/Pathfinder

It still feels wrong to not be able to pick skills each level. The overall bonuses are fine but I haven't felt like I'm truly choosing my skills.

The Fighter feels very shoe horned into 1 or 2 fighting styles. Two Handed and Sword and Board work fine but there's no way to do a pure Two Weapon Fighter or even a pure Archer. I know this can be done via themes and mutliclassing but it feels like some basic choices are missing and I don't think I like that.


----------



## Robyo

I had a question concerning electrotech...
Can a PC use a zap gun even if he doesn't have the Technics skill? In my campaign, there's a gunslinger PC who took one from an unconscious illithrix. Since it's a gun, would he already be proficient? I was thinking of -5 penalty, at least until he gets the Technics skill. The rules seem to imply that he can't use it all.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Found an error in the rapid attack/power attack line but I've now fixed it.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> I had a question concerning electrotech...
> Can a PC use a zap gun even if he doesn't have the Technics skill? In my campaign, there's a gunslinger PC who took one from an unconscious illithrix. Since it's a gun, would he already be proficient? I was thinking of -5 penalty, at least until he gets the Technics skill. The rules seem to imply that he can't use it all.




A gunslinger is proficient with all firearms and the zap gun is a firearm, so in the most basic ways (aim, fire, etc), he is proficient with it. That said, electrotech requires Electrotech ability and access to the Technics skill "to use properly" (paragraph 1 of page 176). There's always improper use! 

There are no rules for improper use. However, we can work off of the "Operate Tech" option under the Technics skill (page 177). Use the Technics skill rules here but apply a -10 or -2 penalty with the understanding that results at or below a "1" indicate a malfunction. Maybe apply a -10 the first use and -2 whenever he he uses the zap gun thereafter. 

(BTW: Being trained in the skill negates the need for additional rolls after the first use, but since he's not trained, he has to roll each time). 

I suspect the player will wish to get his PC trained in Electrotech at some point but may remain fairly satisfied for the time being. 

This does not allow the PC to use any of the other Technics options such as Craft Tech or Tech Repair. 

------------

If you want, this all boils down to a single rule: For folks untrained in electrotech, apply a 50% chance of failure to use the item until the PC gets it to work, then apply a 1 in 6 chance of failure thereafter. 

------------


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> The Fighter feels very shoe horned into 1 or 2 fighting styles. Two Handed and Sword and Board work fine but there's no way to do a pure Two Weapon Fighter or even a pure Archer. I know this can be done via themes and mutliclassing but it feels like some basic choices are missing and I don't think I like that.




All classes are more specialized. For example, cleric, druid, and wizard have turned into a host of classes: cleric, druid elementalist, invoker, necromancer, sage, shaman, warlock, witch, wizard, and more. 

The fighter is now an infantryman with 2 options (as you notice) while the ranger has two options (archer and two-weapon master). That said, the ranger has a lot of nature baggage that might not be what someone has in mind.

There is a good argument to offer a scout class that replaces the ranger's nature-oriented abilities with fighter abilities for a pure archer/two-weapon master.


----------



## VanceMadrox

AncientSpirits said:


> All classes are more specialized. For example, cleric, druid, and wizard have turned into a host of classes: cleric, druid elementalist, invoker, necromancer, sage, shaman, warlock, witch, wizard, and more.
> 
> The fighter is now an infantryman with 2 options (as you notice) while the ranger has two options (archer and two-weapon master). That said, the ranger has a lot of nature baggage that might not be what someone has in mind.




This may be true for some other classes but for the Fighter it's become more specialized without being split out into other classes. You still can't build Fighters using 2 of the most basic combat styles without dipping into another class or using Theme. You even give Fighters all weapon groups but do not let them do much to improve ranged fighting. Weapon Focus can't even be used on ranged weapons.



AncientSpirits said:


> There is a good argument to offer a scout class that replaces the ranger's nature-oriented abilities with fighter abilities for a pure archer/two-weapon master.




Actually I think it's a good argument to create a Weapon Master class. The Fighter in radiance really feels more like the 3.5 Marshal, a front line fighter who can lead men too. I think there's room to create a new base class that's even more combat/weapon focused. I'd love to see a class that is not shoe horned into 1 or 2 combat styles but rather can use any of them. 



On another note I'm also curious as to why you've set the limits on # of attacks that you have.

Consider the following Combat Styles:

Sword & Board or Two Handed Weapon.

The Rapid Attack ability gets you two attacks and Many Strike gets you a 3rd.

So a Starting Fighter in Radiance gets 2 attacks per round and the most advanced fighter gets 3.

In Pathfinder by Comparison the Same Fighter gets one to start, a 2nd at 6th level, and a 3rd at 11th.

So in Radiance RPG a 20th Level Fighter has the same attacks per round as an 11th Level Pathfinder character. Given that the upper end of Radiance's power level is equivalent to around 9th-10th level in Pathfinder this seems to work out.



Ranged Combat:

Ignoring that Fighter can't focus on Range...

A starting Ranger can have Rapid Shot for 2 shots per round and the most advanced Ranger can use many shots for 3 per round.

In Pathfinder a dedicated Archer will have 1 shot starting out, usually pick up rapid shot by 3rd level for a 2nd attack, Have a 3rd shot at level 6, and a 4th at level 11. (Ignoring manyshot in pathfinder making 1 shot do double damage.)

So in Radiance RPG a 20th level ranger has the same number of attacks as a 6th Level Pathfinder character. This seems a little under the power curve. In Pathfinder, howeverm ranged combat is usually seen as a little overpowered so this may be by design.


Two Weapon Fighting.

This one seems the worst to me.
In Pathfinder a dedicated Martial charcater with Two-Weapon Fighting will have 2 attacks at 1st level, 4 at 6-7th level, and 6 at 11-12th level.

In Radiance RPG Two-Weapon Fighters NEVER get more than 2 attacks per round, 1 with each weapon. There are NO advanced or paragon abilities that support this fighting style.



On the constructive side I think the best solution would be a new base class that acts more like the classic 3.5/Pathfinder Fighter.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Continuing my sample character:

At 14th level Jonathon finds himself in a position he never expected. After performing a great service, he was granted the hand of a Lady in marriage and a magical Heroic Standard as a wedding gift. He now finds himself navigating a world where his skill with his sword is no real help and has had to learn the ins and outs of high society. Still, he is a warrior first and despite his knighthood and new love he wishes he were more free to be a traveller and monster hunter again. The lessons of his youth hold fast though and he will not abandon obligations. 


Sir Jonathon Smithson, Level 14 Fighter
NG Medium Human Male, Theme: Noble
Deity: Voktra Faith Points: 7
Str: 19 Dex: 14 Con: 16 Int: 10 Wis: 13 Cha: 14 Com: 11
Saves: F: 25 R: 21 W: 21
Hit Points: W: 11 V: 76

Attack Bonus: +11 Armor: DR 7, 10 vs 1 Opponent
Init: +2 (+2 Dex) Speed: 30 ft Low Light Vision
Weapons & Armor: All groups

Attack: 
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +17 (1d10 + 19) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +16 (2d6 + 19) 19-20 x2
Power Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +15 (1d10 + 24) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +14 (2d6 + 24) 19-20 x2
Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +17/+17 (1d10 + 19) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +16/+16 (2d6 + 19) 19-20 x2
Power Attack & Rapid Attack:
Masterwork Bastard Sword (1 Handed) +15 (1d10 + 24) / +17 (1d10 + 19) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Bastard Sword (2 Handed) +14 (2d6 + 24) / +16 (2d6 + 19) 19-20 x2
Masterwork Heavy Crossbow: +12 (1d10 + 1)

Skills: Acrobatics +7, Appraise +3, Athletics +11, Bluff +6, Craft +5, Diplomacy +6, Dungeoneering +5, Endurance +8, Handle Animal +3, Insight +5, Intimidate +11, Nature +5, Nobility +10, Perception +16, Pilot +7, Streetwise +5, Warcraft +11

Abilities: 

Racial:
Adaptable: Basic Ability: Power Attack
Great Fortitude
Heroic Mien
Quick Learner: Craft
Army Skills
Human Inheritance
Iron Will
Zest for Living

Core:
Combat Focus
Rapid Attack
Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword

Basic:
Action Ready
Charge
Cleave
Combat Reflexes
Forge Master
Hustle
Power Attack (Granted by Adaptable)
Powerful Blow
Rapid Reload
Respect
Tactical Pep
Toughness
Vitality Surge

Intermediate:
Ace
All You Need is Kill
Armor Specialization
Improved Critical: Heavy Blades
Second Wind
Shield Specialization
Warlord
Weapon Specialization: Bastard Sword
Wounding Strike

Advanced:
Art of War
Nightmare Assault
Warlord General

Paragon:
Weapon Mastery: Bastard Sword

Awards:

Minor:
Skill Diversity (Dilettante): Appraise, Streetwise, Warcraft
Free Minded (Dilettane)
Explorer Skills (Explorer)
Linguist (Explorer)
Endure Elements (Explorer)
Lesser Title (Noble)

Major:
Master Explorer(Explorer)
Monster Lorekeeper (Explorer)

Encumbrance: 13 Slots

Gear: Masterwork Bastard Sword, Champion's Elven Chain, Masterwork Buckler, Masterwork Heavy Crossbow, Expert Pack, Boots of the Hare, Invisibility Ring, Heroic Standard, 3000gp worth of consumables, 1,057gp


----------



## VanceMadrox

Just wanted to say I got my print copies in and they're very nice.

First time I've bought any printed material from Drive Thru RPG and I'm quite pleased.




Also I noticed it's been more than a week since you've be online Ancient Spirits, hope everything's ok.


----------



## On Puget Sound

His Facebook page says he's traveling (Japan, Australia, New Zealand) for a few weeks, so might not be responding much.


----------



## VanceMadrox

He mentioned heading to Japan a while back, I wasn't sure when he was actually leaving. Hopefully he's having a good time!


----------



## AncientSpirits

I'm presently in Japan. Just finished the work portion of my trip and now off to enjoy meeting old friends and sightseeing: After 23 years since I lived here, it's fun seeing it with new eyes.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Have a good trip!

I have other question I've thought up but they can wait for your return, no rush.


----------



## OberonViking

VanceMadrox said:


> Have a good trip!
> 
> I have other question I've thought up but they can wait for your return, no rush.



Shoot your questions anyway - there are a few of us lurking about who regularly play the system, we might be able to help.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Thanks.

Most of the questions I have are merely regarding design decisions, not necessarily about how things work.


One question I do have is regarding Rogues.

Looking through combat I don't see anything akin to flanking from 3.5/Pathfinder so it looks like the only way for Rogues to get sneak attack is against surprised/helpless opponents. Feint doesn't even seem like it will let them get it. Am I missing something?

If not the combat potential of the Rogue class seems much lower than in other d20 iterations.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> One question I do have is regarding Rogues.
> 
> Looking through combat I don't see anything akin to flanking from 3.5/Pathfinder so it looks like the only way for Rogues to get sneak attack is against surprised/helpless opponents. Feint doesn't even seem like it will let them get it. Am I missing something?
> 
> If not the combat potential of the Rogue class seems much lower than in other d20 iterations.




Sneak attack works against dazed foes too, and using the dazed with first wound damage rule, that is useful.

The Radiance rogue functions more like the sly scout of 1st edition than a combat striker of 4th. A Radiance will surely have +9 or better on Stealth checks from early on and will be handy with a range of other skills in all environments.


----------



## VanceMadrox

I had missed the part about Daze so that helps a little combat wise. A very reasonable explanantion though.

I have more questions but I won't bug you while you're in japan, you should be out enjoying yourself!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Back home after quite a bit of traveling the past 2 months...


*PREVIEW of the SAMURAI class...*
https://www.facebook.com/RadianceRpg




*Background & Adventures*
Samurai are disciplined warriors who specialize in the rapid, deadly use of prized masterwork weapons that they typically inherit—literally and spiritually—from an ancestor, mentor or order.
	A samurai focuses on specific weapon styles, namely 2-weapon fighting with the bastard sword and short sword, and also the bow—notably while riding—plus axes and polearms. He wields what fits the situation with incredible swiftness and vorpal efficiency.
	Due to their inheritance, samurai tend to hew to an order or serve under a patron. They prize loyalty and will fight honorably, even unto to death. Other samurai follow their own code, sell their services, act as lone wolves, or follow a supernatural inner voice.
	Samurai often work with other warriors, particularly fighters, monks, and paladins. They grant shamans leeway for their supernatural link and respect anyone—even foes—who act honorably. 


*Class Details*
Samurai have the following statistics.
———————————————————
*Prime Attribute*: Strength. 
*Attack*: d20 + ½ class level + Strength modifier.
*Defenses*: Fortitude +2, Reflex +2, Will +2.
———————————————————
*Armor*: All Light and Medium armors such as lamellar and the buckler shield.
*Weapons*: Unarmed strike plus all bows, light blades, heavy blades, axes, and polearms. 
*Starting Gold*: 5d6 x 10 (150 gp).
———————————————————
*Alignment*: Any (but see below).
*Special*: You must identify with an order. The order’s name, cause, and details are decided by you and the GM. You must be nonchaotic and support the order’s cause. Otherwise, you are “outcast” and cannot advance levels until you submit to a 10-minute scarring punishment and pay 50 gp per level to your order.
*Training*: 2d4 years.
———————————————————


*Core Abilities*
Samurai start with the following abilities at 1st level.
*Ancestral Weapon(M)*: You start with a masterwork melee weapon of your choice such as a bastard sword. The weapon is inscribed with your name and decorated with motifs of your ancestors or order. Replacing the weapon costs 325 gp and requires a 10-minute ritual to activate. Once activated, in your hands only, the weapon counts as magical, grants +2 on attack rolls and +3 damage (these modifiers include masterwork bonuses), and functions as 1 grade lighter for the purpose of using Two-Weapon Fighting.
*Samurai Skills*: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Athletics, Endurance, Perception, Nobility, and Warcraft checks.
*Two-Weapon Fighting*: When armed with 2 Light melee weapons, or 1 Medium weapon and 1 Light weapon, you may make 2 melee attacks as a standard action, each with a -2 penalty to your attack roll. If you have the Sneak Attack ability, you can apply it to both weapons. Requires Strength 15+.


Want to see the rest? Visit:
https://www.facebook.com/RadianceRpg


Comments, questions, and suggestions welcome.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Welcome back!

I'll have to repost some of the other thoughts/questions I had when I get time.


----------



## AncientSpirits

This optional rule is not UNofficial. It is still in play-test. 


RE-VITALIZE with DRAMA points
*** Optional Rule ***


Want more vitality? In Radiance RPG, characters and creatures have a daily allotment of vitality points. Now imagine, everyone can earn a few extra vitality points that last for just an encounter. 
At the start of each combat encounter (when "in rounds"), PCs start with 0 temporary vitality points.


Up the 3x while in rounds, a PC can earn temporary vitality by spending a move action to do 1 of 6 dramatic actions:
1. Pray to deity
2. Curse or taunt foes
3. Display a flourish with one's weapon or magic (no vitality cost and no effect)
4. Make a romantic or friendship gesture to an ally
5. Swear an oath (such as defeat a foe)
6. Other dramatic action (no vitality cost and no effect)
The number of points gained equals 1/4 the PC's level (round up). For example, a 1st level PC earns 1 point while a 4th-level PC earns 2 points.
A PC can use each dramatic action above only once per encounter, and the action works only if an ally or foe can see or hear the drama. The temporary vitality lasts while the PC remains in round or for 2 minutes passes, whichever is longer. When the effect ends, any unused temporary vitality points are lost. 


Like PCs, NPCs including monsters can spend a move action to gain temporary vitality points.


The goal is to encounter dramatic action (social role-play within combat) while also assisting PCs with more opportunities for survival. What are your thoughts?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Here's a simplified alternative offered by a poster on RPG.net:

Up to 3x daily, a PC can earn temporary vitality by spending a move action to do a dramatic action. A dramatic action costs 0 vitality and never does damage, aids an ally, or otherwise causes an effect except to grant temporary vitality. After performing a dramatic action--assuming an ally or foe can see or hear the effect--the character gains 1/4 his level in vitality (round up). The vitality points go away after 5 minutes. Dramatic actions may include: 1) pray to one's deity, 2) curse or taunt foes, 3) display a flourish of one's weapon or magic prowess, 4) make a romantic gesture, 5) swear an oath (such as defeat a foe), or 6) any other similar brief action. 



This has several benefits: Simpler, less powerful, and equally useful to foes (who will likely have only 1 combat to take 3 dramatic actions).

I'm still on the fence about the list of actions are limited or just as examples. There is "other", which allows pretty much any imaginative response.


----------



## AncientSpirits

More pizazz at higher levels...

Since I rarely run games above 15th level, progression at the highest levels in a Radiance game wasn't as big a concern for me as it would be for folks who like epic and near-epic games.  

Here are some ideas that come to mind to add spice to high-level play.

Power Swap:
At 14th level, the PC gets Act of Legend instead of a paragon ability, and at 20th level gets that paragon ability instead of Act of Legend. The daily flexibility keeps the character pretty interesting.

Legendary Option:
At 14th level or any time thereafter, a PC can swap a basic tier ability, minor award, or racial ability for "Legendary Option", which makes 1 paragon ability work like an Act of Legend... . Since 14th level grants a minor award and 16th level grants a basic ability, I would totally do that .

Epic Play:
Offer levels 21-30, but the PC advances 2 levels at a time, gaining more vitality etc as usual and up to 50 more points worth of abilities. However, rather than selecting abilities, the character picks a package of options:

-- 1 townie profession with attribute boost
-- 2 major awards + 3 minor awards + 2 racial abilities + 1 attribute boost 
-- 1 advanced ability + 2 intermediate abilities + 2 basic abilities
-- 1 more Act of Legend plus attribute boost
-- 2 levels of prestige class
-- 1 level of prestige class + 15 bonus vitality points
-- 10,000 gp worth of gear, can be added to existing wealth to buy magic items, etc
-- Gain 2-level monster template (from Masters Guide)
-- Other?

Each option is worth 10 design points and can only be taken once.

Thoughts?


----------



## AncientSpirits

More townies...


*Poet (Cha)*
Poets use language, whether melodic or dissonant, to capture and convey major events and to inspire, revitalize, and encourage.
*Craft Poem*: You attempt to craft a minor or major poem. The craft time, materials cost, and chance of success equal 1d4 hours, 1 gp, and 70% + 1% per level, or 1d4 days, 5 gp, and 30% + 2% per level, respectively. Craft time must be leisurely and uninterrupted without attack rolls and skill checks, or you must start over. If successful, a minor poem grants 1 vitality to any sentient creature who recites it for 1 minute and passes a DC 12 Literacy check. Similarly, a major poem grants 1d4+1 vitality on a successful DC 17 literacy check after 10 minutes recitation. A reader must know the poem’s language. A creature may regain up to 3 vitality daily from reading such poetry and can benefit from a poem only once ever. Anyone can make copies of your poems. Such poems, often in beautifully illustrated little books, sell for 2 gp and 10 gp respectively.
*Ennui*: Roll 1d6 at the start of each day. 1-2) No effect, 3-4) Lose 3 vitality, 5-6) Lose 5 vitality. The lose cannot be healed by any means for 2d12 hours.
*Love Poem(M)*: You quickly craft and recite a romantic poem that targets 1 person within 30 who can hear you. The person falls madly in love with you or another person within 30 ft, as the poem specifies. Will resists. The love-struck target is friendly with overt gestures of passion. The effect lasts until the love is consummated or the target of desire is slain. If you have a belonging or piece of the target, apply a +2 bonus to your attack. This is a curse. Costs 2 vitality.
*Poetic Language*: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Literacy checks, or a +10 bonus on checks involving poetry.
*Revitalizing Poem*: You quickly craft and recite a poem unique to 1 sentient creature or group of up to 8 such creatures within 15 ft and hearing range. The poem typically glorifies the lister’s heroic acts. The craft time equals 1 minute per creature and recitation heals 8d6 vitality for only 1 target, 1d6 vitality for each of 8 targets, or any other combination that heals 8d6 vitality. You can let some targets heal more or less. A particular creature can benefit only once daily from this ability. You cannot target yourself. Costs 5 vitality.
*Romantic*: Apply a +5 bonus on Diplomacy checks, or +10 in romantic situations.


*Cthulhu Cultist (Int)*
A cthulhu cultist delves the mind-dizzying mysterious of aberrant monsters, maybe summoning them or even becoming one.
*Aberrant Apotheosis*: Every 1 year, you suffer a 1% chance per level to transform into an aberration of equal level.
*Aberrant Lore*: Apply a +5 bonus on Arcana, Bluff, History, Insight, and Perception checks when dealing with an aberration or recalling lore about aberrations. Also, you speak Aquan.
*Aberrant Mutation*: You show a gross physical sign typical of aberrant monsters such as fish-like eyes, animate third eye, weeping phlem pustules, villi-coated skin, or wriggling tentacles. A Disguise check may cover the sign. Otherwise, others automatically notice. 
*Dangerous Summons*: You may improve Summon Aberrations (below). You either boost your effective summoner level by +4 after a 1-hour ritual or +8 after a 3-day ritual or you deduct 5 vitality from the summons cost after a 1-day ritual. The ritual costs 50 gp per day in rare aquatic materials. The summons always works, though the chance of controlling the aberrations equals 70%+1% per level, 30%+2% per level or 10% + 4% per level, respectively. If you fail to establish control, the aberration hunts you as its prey for the spell's duration before vanishing, or until it slays you, at which time it vanishes forever with your brain in hand.
*Forbidden Lore*: You enjoy a +3 bonus on Arcana, Disguise, History, Insight, Literacy, and Perception checks.
*Locate Aberration(M)*: Once weekly, you learn the distance and direction to the most powerful aberration within 2 miles of you.
*Mental Barrier*: Permanently boost your Will by +5.
*Mindlink(M)*: You form a telepathic bond for 5 minutes with a sentient ally within 30 ft. Communicating is as natural and quick as normal speech. Once the bond is formed, it works over any distance. You can maintain only 1 bond at a time.
*Summon Aberrations(M)*: You perform a 1-minute rite to summon 1 or more aberrations such as an aboleth, braineater, illithrix or mantis. Their total levels cannot exceed your level. They hear your mental instructions out to 120 ft and seek to pervert them whenever possible. They serve you for 1 hour and then vanish. Costs 10 vitality.
*Wrongness*: You are odd in appearance and habits. Apply a -3 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks.


----------



## AncientSpirits

And if you've seen Pacific Rim, here are 2 more townies that fit right in to that world, riding inside size Huge dreadnought ergos. 

*Dreadnought Defender (Int)*
This protective pilot rides inside a giant construct such as a dreadnought and assists psychically with communications and defenses.
*Armaments*: You are proficient with Medium armor and also light blades and firearms.
*Copilot Link*: You enjoy a telepathic link with any 1 person with the dreadnought assaulter profession. Once formed, the bond works over any distance and lasts until he dies, at which time you suffer 1d6 vitality damage and are free to form a link with a new copilot after a 1-minute psychic ritual. While bonded, you two share thoughts and are aware at all times of each others’ general condition (wound points and vitality points). You and the copilot enjoy a +5 bonus on Insight checks with each other at all times. 
*Deflection Bubble(M)*: As an immediate action you encase yourself or an adjacent person ally in a bubble of force energy, such that the subject ignores all attacks until the start of his next turn. While protected, the subject cannot make attack rolls. Costs 2 vitality.
*Dreadnought Defender Skills*: Boost Acrobatics, Diplomacy, Heal, Mechanics, and Survival checks by +4. 
*Master Pilot*: Boost Pilot checks by +2, or by +10 when piloting a construct. 
*Message(M)*: You whisper a message that is clearly audible to 1 target within 90 ft. You only need line of effect, not line of sight.
*Repair Construct(C)*: You repair 1d4 wound points per level to an adjacent construct. Costs 2 vitality.
*Wrongness*: Apply a -3 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks. Your ample time mentally linked to constructs and a copilot has scarred your body and stilted your mind. 

*Dreadnought Assaulter (Dex)*
This aggressive pilot rides inside a giant construct such as a dreadnought and psychically adds tactical boosts.
*Armaments*: You are proficient with Medium armor and also light blades and firearms.
*Battle Verve*: Once daily when engaged in combat you may heal 1d4+1 vitality as a move action.
*Dreadnought Assaulter Skills*: Boost Athletics, Intimidate, and Mechanics checks by +3. 
*Enhance Construct(M)*: As a swift action while piloting a construct, you may grant the construct 1 of the following benefits: +10 ft land speed, +2 DR, +5 bonus to a single defense (Fortitude, Reflex, or Will), +2 bonus on attacks and +5 damage, +5 initiative, +10 on Athletics checks, +10 on Perception checks,+10 on Stealth checks, 30 ft Climb speed, 30 ft swim speed, +10 DR against 1 energy type, +2 DR against all energy types, or heal the construct 2d4 vitality. The effect lasts 1 round. Multiple effects stack if they are different. For example, +2 DR and +5 Initiative stack but one cannot get +4 DR or +10 Initiative. Costs 2 vitality.
*Share Construct Traits(M)*: When piloting a construct, you enjoy the effects of up to 2 of its  defensive abilities such as Construct Traits and Magic Resistance.
*Master Pilot*: Boost Pilot checks by +2, or by +10 when piloting a construct. 
*War Training*: You have practical knowledge of warfare. Boost Warcraft checks by +5, or by +10 once daily.
*Wrongness*: Apply a -3 penalty on all Charisma-based skill checks. Your ample time mentally linked to constructs and a copilot has scarred your body and stilted your mind.


----------



## AncientSpirits

CHRONOMANCY! in Radiance RPG


Yes, Lady Virginia, there is now a time-shaper, a chronomancer, and his ilk. It's the Victorian era's answer to the classic or medieval oracle.  


You can find a full preview of the class, the deity Kronos, and 4 townie professions as well:
www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG


As a courtesy to the board, I'm posting the chronomancer here. It is NOT yet official. It's a test drive. Because GM's rarely want PCs monkeying with time on their own terms, I've taken a different approach with the class's core shtick. The Radiance multiverse assumes there are a few chronomancers, and a fair number of temporal merchants and temporal scholars, scattered across all eras. The benefit: Chronomancer apprentices learn to communicate across time, to share information and even trade (non-living) items with their fellows in other times. It's temporal short-wave radio! Every day a chronomancer PC will be crossing the chasms of time, just not in person physically, which is saved for (much) higher levels. Anyway, without further ado: 


*Chronomancer*
A chronomancer masterfully explores and manipulates time.


*Background & Adventures*
A chronomancer is sensitive to time portals, travelers, and shifts. He communicates across history, querying peers in other eras and even trading items. He may be a time traveler or protector of an era.
	Chronomancers are founts of history, including likely future events, and they manipulate time with keen eyes and lore in mind. Because tampering with time is fraught with peril, they focus on spells with specific controllable effects. However, powerful chronomancers are more free-form and can even travel through time.
 	More than other classes, a chronomancer thrives on strategy and forethought. He can plant “seeds”—seemingly minor words and actions—that unfold with dramatic effects later in a ever-magnifying chain of causes and effects.
	Chronomancers enjoy adventure to witness other times and places. As mage users they poor in melee. Except for aging spells, they are not so aggressive. A sensible chronomancer sticks with his allies.


*Class Details*
Chronomancers have the following statistics.
——————————————————
*Prime Attribute*: Intelligence.
*Attack*: d20 + ½ class level + Intelligence modifier.
*Defenses*: Will +2.
——————————————————
*Armor*: All Light armors such as leather.
*Weapons*: Any 2 weapon groups.
*Starting Gold*: 5d4 x 10 (125 gp).
——————————————————
*Alignment*: Any.
*Special*: Abilities marked with an M require you hold a pocket watch, hour glass, chronograph or similar time piece as an implement. When you do not, apply a -2 penalty to your attack rolls.  
*Training*: 3d4 years.
——————————————————


*Core Abilities*
Chronomancers start with the following abilities at 1st level.
*Chronomancy*: Boost Arcana, Diplomacy, and History checks by +3.
*Temporal TapM*: Once daily for 5 minutes you may contact a generic ally in roughly the same place but another time to gain lore or trade objects. You don’t need to recruit the allies. On a successful DC 13 Diplomacy check you may a) try an Intelligence-based skill check with a +10 bonus, or b) gain up to 100 gp per level in any gear paid by goods and/or coins of equal value and weight. Alternatively, you enjoy a +5 bonus and trade up to 50 gp per level in gear. In urban areas, boost the check by +2. In wilderness areas (but not ruins), apply a -10 penalty. This ability cannot contact a specific person. You can gain goods up to 3x per level. Costs 2 vitality.
*Time SenseM*: You always know your current time to the correct year, month, day, hour, minute, and second. Also, 1x daily as a swift action you can move yourself by +/-5 in the initiative order.


*Basic Abilities*
Chronomancers select from the following basic abilities.
*Antecedent*: Once daily, you may seed a space by planting a minor item or performing a minor action that will grant a future benefit to you or a named person that comes within 30 ft of the seeded space. Just 3 rounds after planting, the seed grants the subject a +1 bonus on d20 checks and +1d6 damage in the area. After 1 hour, bonuses increase to +2 and +2d6.  After 24 hours, the seed expires. Once planted, the seed’s effect cannot be ended. Requires Chronomancy and Time Sense.
*Arcane WatchM*: You conjure a pocket watch or hourglass that boosts your attack rolls by +1 when using chronomancer abilities. It vanishes if it leaves your person. You are limited to 1 at a time. It counts as an implement. Requires Time Sense.
*Cruel Fate*: As Antecedent, except subject suffers the modifiers as penalties (no save).
*Detect Time ConduitM*: You learn whether an invisible time conduit is present within a 30-ft cone. If you scan the area again, you learn the exact space in which the conduit lies. Each conduit leads to the same location but a different time, past or future.
*Fate’s ProsperityM*: As a move action, you reveal to an adjacent allied person his likely good fortune, boosting his next attack roll by +1 and damage by +1d6.
*Fate’s TroublesM*: You reveal to an adjacent person his likely horrid fate, dazing him for 1 round. Will resists.
*Fixed SpeedM*: For 2 minutes, you ignore effects that hasten or slow your normal speed, such as by the Slow spell or due to difficult terrain. Requires Time Sense. Costs 1 vitality.
*Futurist*: You may try History checks regarding future historical events with a -10 penalty on your check.	
*Hustle*: As a swift action up to 1/round, you gain a bonus move action. Requires Time Sense and Fixed Speed. Costs 1 vitality.
*Panoply of  Temporal Allies*: This improves Temporal Tap to grant a +5 bonus on Diplomacy checks and 1 more daily use.
*PreserveM*: An adjacent hide, organ, limb or vial of blood is preserved as fresh for up to 1 day per level. Costs 1 vitality.
*Quick Start*: Boost your initiative checks by +2. Requires Time Sense.
*RetryM*: As a move action, you partially bend time back 1 round to retry a skill check, ignoring the outcome of the prior try. Only other chronomancers notice the retry. Costs 2 vitality.
*Sense Temporal ShiftsM*: You learn whether a person, object, or 5-ft space within 15 ft has ever initiated or experienced the effects of a time-affecting magic ability.
*Spell Ready*: Boost Arcana and Perception checks by +5.
*Thread the Needle*: Once daily, apply a +10 bonus to a single d20 roll made by you or an adjacent ally. Requires Time Sense.
*Tic TokM*: Up to 2x daily as a swift action you gain a bonus move action usable on any initiative during combat, even when it’s not your turn. Requires Time Sense. Costs 1 vitality.
*Time Traveler*: Apply a +2 bonus on Bluff, Disguise, History, Stealth, and Survival checks. 


*Intermediate Abilities*
Chronomancers select from the following intermediate abilities.
*Analyze  Time ConduitM*: You focus on an adjacent time conduit and learn what time (second, minute, day, month, year) it leads to, whether it is stable, and whether it is currently passable. Requires Detect Time Conduit. Costs 2 vitality.
*AuguryM*: You peek into the future and gain insight regarding an immediate choice you face such as whether to open a chest or enter a room. You receive an answer of weal (good fortune), woe (bad fortune), or unclear (mixed fortune). The chance that you receive an answer equals 70% + 1% per level. The answer is based on the likely outcome within the next 10 minutes. Costs 2 vitality.
*Bonus Time Seeds*: This improves  Antecedent to 3 daily uses. 
*Fate’s Disasters*: This improves Fate’s Troubles such that the target is stunned for 1 round. Will resists.
*Fate’s Glories*: This improves Fate’s Prosperity, such that the ally enjoy +2 on attack rolls and +2d6 damage.
*Fixed Point in Time*: As an immediate action, for 2 minutes, time- and age-altering effects such as Slow, Time Hop, and Wither Limb within 15-ft of you are delayed by 5 minutes. Costs 2 vitality.
*Historian*: Boost History checks by +10.
*Improved Initiative*: You react quickly to attack. Apply a +5 bonus on initiative checks or +2 when over-loaded.
*Rapid AgingM*: An adjacent foe suffers 1d3 wound damage from your touch, or is slain outright if it is level 2 or lower. Requires Chronomancy. Costs 2 vitality.
*Read RuinsM*: Locations accumulate the psychic residue of powerful events such as battles, betrayals, marriages, murders, births, great pain, and so forth. Starting with the most recent such event and working backward in time, you sense 1 distinct event for every 10 minutes you concentrate, if any such events exist, to a maximum of 1 event per level. You learn the general nature of the event and its distance in time. For each event, you also enjoy a cumulative +1 bonus on History checks for 24 hours regarding the location. You can use this ability once per level on a given location. Costs 2 vitality.
*Tap Alternate TimelineM*: Once daily you focus as a move action and select any 1 ability of your race or 1 chronomancer magic ability of a tier you can access except paragon tier. You can and must immediately use the ability or you lose it. You must be a chronomancer to use this ability.
*Temporal Merchant*: This improves Temporal Tap such that you may gain up to 500 gp per level, or 2x that amount up to 1/week, on a successful DC 25 Diplomacy check. Also, you can use Temporal Tap +1 times daily but only to engage in trade.
*Temporal Sage*: This improves Temporal Tap such that you may attempt 2 skill checks during the tap, and you can use it +1 times daily but only to make skill checks.
*Time HopM*: You vanish and move to a time period up to 1 round per level in the future, as decided when you hop. You arrive in the nearest open space as if no time has passed for you. Costs 2 vitality. 
*Urban Intersection*: As Antecedent, except you evoke a random urban event (RPG, page 257, Table 13-6) at a time you designate at least 3 rounds (max. 24 hours) into the future. If you set 2+ hours to activate the seed, you may influence the table’s result by up to +/- 5 points. Requires you know Antecedent. Costs 2 vitality.
*Wither LimbM*: An adjacent target must resist using Reflex or suffer 1d6 wound damage. Also, if it fails to resist using Fortitude, 1 limb withers, falls off, and blows away as dust. You specify a leg, arm, tentacle or similar appendage. A biped suffers a -5 penalty on Strength- and Dexterity-based skill checks and attack rolls for each missing limb. Creatures with 5+ limbs instead suffer a -2 penalty per lost limb. Costs 2 vitality.


*Advanced Abilities*
Chronomancers select from the following advanced abilities.
*Anti-Incursion Zone*: This improves Fixed Point in Time to protect up to 10 cubic ft per level for 4 hours + 1 hour per level, or a single 10-ft cube for 1 day per level. Costs 10 vitality.
*Deadly Aging*: This improves Rapid Aging, such that an adjacent foe suffers 2d4 wound damage or is slain outright by rapid aging if it is level 6 or lower. Costs 5 vitality.
*Death UndoneM*: You restore to life an adjacent creature that has died within the past 3 rounds. It returns with 1 wound point. Ailments at its time of death remain. Costs 5 vitality.
*Lasting Youth*: You no longer suffer the negative effects of aging although you still die of old age when your time is up.
*Personal HasteM*: Magic propels you to blinding speed of action. For 5 minutes, you gain a bonus move action each round. Costs 5 vitality.
*Ray of SlownessM*: You limit 1 target within 30 ft to an agonizingly slow speed of action. For 2 minutes, each round, the target loses a move action and all swift and immediate actions. When Will resists, the target only loses its swift actions. Costs 5 vitality.
*Revelation of Tears*: This improves Fate’s Troubles to target all sentient foes within 30 ft and hearing range. Costs 5 vitality.
*StasisM*: An adjacent living creature falls asleep and enters a state of suspended animation. Will resists. Nonliving creatures, and those such as elves that ignore sleep effects, are immune. The creature does not age. Its body functions virtually cease, ongoing conditions are belayed, and no force or effect harms it. Dispel Magic ends the effect. Requires a gem worth 100 gp per creature level, which is consumed when the spell is successful. Costs 5 vitality. 
*Temporal SendingM*: You send a one-way message of 25 words or less to a willing person that you have met before and know by name on the same world and in any time period. You cannot send to yourself in another time. Costs 5 vitality.
*Tempus FugitM*: Upon casting, note a start time for up to 8 allies within 30 ft. Up to 4 hours + 1 hour per level later, note an end time. There upon, the 2 times stitch together, such that the hours passed as minutes for everything else. If any affected ally is attacked or makes an attack roll, that moment is the end time. Costs 5 vitality.
*Tempus Pando*: As a swift action, you improve your next use that round of Time Hop or Time Filch such that you move hours rather than minutes into the future. Costs 5 vitality. 
*Time Filch*: This improves Time Hop. You may either move yourself, an adjacent target, or both you and an adjacent target. Costs 5 vitality.
*Time Lord*: Boost Diplomacy and History checks by +10.
*Time PoolM*: After 1 hour using a fount or other reflective pool (min. 5 cubic ft) to search across time, you learn an answer (yes/no/maybe/irrelevant) regarding 3 questions. Questions must be 10 words or less. Costs 3 vitality per question.
*Time RegressionM*: You try to undo effects of the coming round. To use this ability, announce its use at the top of the round, spend 1 vitality as an immediate action, and start noting the round’s effects. Before the round’s end, you may finish the ability by spending 5 vitality to undo up to a total of 3 effects on you and/or an ally within 30 ft. Each undoing is a swift action. Requires Antecedent.
*Vanishing Ray*: One person within 30 ft must resist using Will or start to vanish. On round 1, he tingles. On round 2, all his d20 rolls fail. On round 3, he vanishes, gone from history, and any person who has known him must resist using Will or forget him. Prior to vanishing, the target knows his impending fate and Remove Curse halts it. Miracle or Wish restores him. Costs 5 vitality.


*Paragon Abilities*
Chronomancers select from the following paragon abilities.
*ForesightM*: You cannot be surprised and you ignore Sneak Attack damage. Moreover, once daily you may completely ignore 1 attack against you as an immediate action as if you had foreseen the moment. This ability does not work while you are unconscious.
*Greater Vanishing Ray*: This improves Vanishing Ray to affect any creature type.
	Haste: This improves Personal Haste to aid all allies that remain within 30 ft. Costs 5 vitality + 2 vitality per ally (max. 20 vitality).
*Mass Time Hop*: This improves Time Hop to affect all allies within 30 ft. Costs 10 vitality.
*Revelation of Doom*: This improves Fate’s Disasters to target all foes within 30 ft and hearing range. Costs 10 vitality.
*Slowness*: This alters Ray of Slowness to expand as a sphere around you that targets all foes within 30 ft. Costs 5 vitality + 2 vitality per foe (max 20 vitality). 
*Temporal ConduitM*: You create a 10-ft-square shimmering time conduit within 60 ft. The conduit lasts 2 minutes and leads to a time you designate. Its accuracy requires a DC 15 History check for the right year, DC 20 for the day, DC 25 for the hour, DC 35 for the minute, and DC 50 for the right round. A failed check indicates a random time past any easier DC that would have succeeded. A conduit cannot transport persons to other times in which they exist as persons. Costs 1000 gp in special materials and 20 vitality.
*Temporal LoopM*: You or 1 target within 60 ft is whisked into a temporal loop for 5 minutes. Each round on its turn, the subject has a 1 in 6 chance to escape, or a 2 in 6 chance if it has Intelligence 15+. While trapped, the subject relives the same events and may retry skill checks or otherwise action to reveal a truth about the real world. When it escapes, the subject reappears in the space it departed from, or the nearest open space. Costs 10 vitality.
*Temporal Whirlpool*: This alters Temporal Conduit such that all creatures and objects within 30 ft of the conduit are drawn into it. Each round a creature is within range, it must use Will to resist. Costs +5 vitality.
*Time StopM*: You speed up so greatly that all else seems to stop. For the rest of your turn, you gain 1d4+1 bonus rounds to use as you like. However, during these rounds, you cannot target others, make attack rolls, or affect other creatures or attended objects. Requires Personal Haste. Costs 5 vitality + 5 vitality per round.


----------



## Robyo

So I'm starting up a new campaign of an idea I've had for awhile. It's a primal setting, riffing off of Dark Sun, but with a stone age/ early bronze-age feel also.The world is still young. No gods, only Primordials, who do not lend divine power. And yes, there are dinosaurs!

As GM, I had considered using Pathfinder, but just have no interest in navigating the bloat of PF. I prefer to reference only one or two books as needed. Then I thought we would try 4e, but there's a couple players who love Pathfinder and refuse to have anything to do with 4e. We've found Radiance to be a good compromise.

For the vibe of the campaign. It's been fairly easy to cut out deities, divine classes and all the higher-tech gear.  I enjoy the modularity of Radiance rules (electrotech, magic items, etc). Of course we'll be using analogs of armor and nonmetal weapons from Dark Sun. I might even use AC, since I've found DR to be kind of over-powered. Have you considered rules for armor-penetrating ammo? The way things are set up, it's pretty tough to give much worry to the party tank.

I'm interested in using some of the new stuff scheduled for the expansion. Any word on when that's coming out? I know the author wishes it to be the best it can be, which I agree takes time. Can Dario give a run-down of what's to be included? I'm mostly interested in opening up the races for PCs. Yuan-ti, Woodling, Shardmind, Genasi... that sort of thing.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> So I'm starting up a new campaign of an idea I've had for awhile. It's a primal setting, riffing off of Dark Sun, but with a stone age/ early bronze-age feel also.The world is still young. No gods, only Primordials, who do not lend divine power. And yes, there are dinosaurs!
> 
> As GM, I had considered using Pathfinder, but just have no interest in navigating the bloat of PF. I prefer to reference only one or two books as needed. Then I thought we would try 4e, but there's a couple players who love Pathfinder and refuse to have anything to do with 4e. We've found Radiance to be a good compromise.




Cool! I am fond of Dark Sun though I only played one adventure, back in the 90s. 



Robyo said:


> For the vibe of the campaign. It's been fairly easy to cut out deities, divine classes and all the higher-tech gear.  I enjoy the modularity of Radiance rules (electrotech, magic items, etc). Of course we'll be using analogs of armor and nonmetal weapons from Dark Sun. I might even use AC, since I've found DR to be kind of over-powered. Have you considered rules for armor-penetrating ammo? The way things are set up, it's pretty tough to give much worry to the party tank.




A fair number of monsters do direct wound damage that bypasses DR. Eg. The Ankheg's bite does 2d6 + 1d4 acid wound damage. Similarly, the chimera, all demons, and the dire beast do wound damage. 

You can play with the Q&D creature option, where monsters do more raw damage (often enough to bypass DR). 

If you'll be sticking to natural armors, then DR is somewhat more limited. 

Finally, Optional Rule: If you want a quick way to do "armor penetration", if the foe hits by 5 or better, convert every 3 points of regular damage to 1 wound damage. 



Robyo said:


> I'm interested in using some of the new stuff scheduled for the expansion. Any word on when that's coming out? I know the author wishes it to be the best it can be, which I agree takes time. Can Dario give a run-down of what's to be included? I'm mostly interested in opening up the races for PCs. Yuan-ti, Woodling, Shardmind, Genasi... that sort of thing.




I worked some last week. What's done: 14 classes, 100 new townies, and 7 of 9 races, 5 deities of ??, and half the themes and prestige classes. What remains: The other half of things, plus new electrotech (nothing started) and the setting stuff (a mess right now). I had considered putting in pact magic. And though there is a clear path to do that, it looks to be very time consuming, so maybe that's best saved as a supplement. Since I will be traveling most of September, I'm considering releasing preview PDFs. I will post the current contents in a moment....


----------



## AncientSpirits

RADIANCE EXPANSION KIT

RACES
Done: Batfolk, Elan, Gan, Moppet, Shade, Vanara, and Woodling.
Likely: minotaur plus 1 other
I'd love to have a modron, but that is protected IP and haven't though of a good name yet. Note: Yuan-ti is protected IP too.

CLASSES 
Done: chronomancer, dragoon, gadgeteer, goyle, grenadier, illusionist, lancer, lightbringer, magister, magus, priest, samurai, savant, and voidmage.
Likely: Alchemist, battlemind  

THEMES
Done: Assassin, chronicler, cyborg, feign blade (a conjured weapon master), fist, loner, medic, pilot, rocketeer, spellbinder, steamknight.
Likely: we'll see! 

PRESTIGE CLASSES (AKA DESTINIES)
Done: Dread Acolyte, Prime Summoner, Realms Lord
Likely: Holy Crusader, Mystic Thurge, Time Traveler
Done: 

TOWNIES
Done: 100 new townies. 

DEITIES
Done: deities of air, earth, fire, water, and time. 
Likely: deity of void, plus Cthulhu, Baal, and some essential monkey god and serpent god. 

WORLDS
Done: The world map and a sample Victorian era city map.
Not done: history, overview, and regions. Right now there are a dozen pages of disorganized notes!

ELECTROTECH 
Besides more items, this will include rules for "hypertech" (magic + technology) and voidcraft for science fantasy campaigns.

CRITTERS
normal animals (cats, ravens, etc) and other very minor creatures of all types.


----------



## Robyo

Lots of cool ideas there! But what the heck is a moppet? Or Elan?

Any chance for a shardmind race? And I understand that Yuan-Ti is IP, but how about( a type of) naga, or whatever hybrid name Pathfinder calls it in the Advanced Race Guide.... I honestly don't know if a type of snakefolk would be popular enough to include or not. I always thought it would be fun to play a Yuan-Ti, though.
Batfolk definitely sounds interesting!

Also, what are your thoughts on a Warlord class? A martial healer type... I think in 3.5 it was called the Marshal and in 13th Age it's the battle captain.

One other suggestion that I think would be an awesome addition (but probably a pain to organize), would be a master list/compendium of all the abilities. If they were also organized by tier and point-cost (especially for the creature abilities), it would be extremely helpful.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Robyo said:


> Lots of cool ideas there! But what the heck is a moppet? Or Elan?
> 
> Any chance for a shardmind race? And I understand that Yuan-Ti is IP, but how about( a type of) naga, or whatever hybrid name Pathfinder calls it in the Advanced Race Guide.... I honestly don't know if a type of snakefolk would be popular enough to include or not. I always thought it would be fun to play a Yuan-Ti, though.
> Batfolk definitely sounds interesting!
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on a Warlord class? A martial healer type... I think in 3.5 it was called the Marshal and in 13th Age it's the battle captain.
> 
> One other suggestion that I think would be an awesome addition (but probably a pain to organize), would be a master list/compendium of all the abilities. If they were also organized by tier and point-cost (especially for the creature abilities), it would be extremely helpful.




The elan is from Expanded Psionics Handbook (v 3.5). It is a psionic race. Google "d&d elan".
The moppet is a size Small construct race that is akin to a doll that might be more wooden or more plush. It fits the Victorian period quite well.
There are already four reptilian races (drack, grippli, kobold, lizardfolk), so it feels hard to offer yet another reptilian race, though personally I like the idea of snake people.

The warlord was actually made for the original Players Guide (see the illustration on page 274) and was heavily inspired by the 4E warlord as well as the 3.5 Marshal, and was heavily panned even by the former 4E players. Hard to explain why except it ended up sort of boring in play. So instead, there is the Realms Lord prestige class, which fills a lot of niche. Battle Captain is perhaps better descriptive than Realms Lord..... 

I didn't mention above a "templar" class that I fully stat'd out that is a mix of priest and warlord. It definitely fills the martial healer roll and has a unique mechanic too (it gets brief use of multiple deity boons). However, besides the mechanic, it doesn't feel particularly original. The other classes listed above have abilities that are 80-90 percent unique to their class, and several have no D&D/Pathfinder equivalent. Point being, is it something that can be made through multiclassing or something unique. That said, there's still space....

Ah, that master list... it was on my mind from the start. Oh, the tedium of making it, even though, yes it would be nice to have . When it comes to magic item creation and monsters, it could be useful.

PS. I was unaware of the shardmind as I haven't kept up with 4E much. As is, they feel pretty outside of what I think of as a person. Even the warmech has organic elements like tree roots and so forth. That said, they are a creative contribution. Out of curiosity, what is it that you find most appealing about them? (look, background, abilities, etc)


----------



## Robyo

I honestly haven't played a shardmind yet, but it seems like an interesting concept: sentient crystal folk. Maybe they could have talent for psionics and powers that influence or are impacted by other crystals and gems. Perhaps they use crystals for powers like energy transference, or a type of scrying. They could have some earth-based elemental powers too. But that might be stepping on the Gan's toes.

I agree there are already quite a few reptilian types. I actually made my own version of Yuan-ti player race for the campaign I'm beginning. Using the (very helpful) rules in the Master's Guide, I've built quite a few races. But I don't usually do too much original game designing for them, more of just stealing powers from other races and shuffling them around. If there's a monster example in the Master's Guide monster section (changeling, for instance), I might lift one or two of those abilities as well. That's why it would be nice to have all the systems abilities in one master list. Though, I admit, if the players got a hold of it, it might invite some mad munchkinism.

A warlord-style prestige class makes a lot of sense. I'm intrigued to see how the Realms Lord and Templar turned out.

I am hopeful that, in addition to all the neat new stuff like races and classes, you include some more rules and advice for running the game. You've had some great ideas in the other books. Maybe some of the options and things that have come up on the various forums.


----------



## AncientSpirits

I'm hearing a lot of demand for an abilities index. Not something I'm super jazzed to trudged through, but I understand why folks would like it! So I am considering what is the best way to breeze though getting it done.

How about a shardmind prestige class? Like you transform into one, rather than being born one?

I keep a list of suggestions that folks post and already have 3 that I think will make it as optional rules or such in the Expansion Kit. 

In terms of what you'd like to see more of, I know GMs find townies useful, but that's just content. Are you thinking of more stuff like in Chapter 13 of the Players Guide and/or pages 7-9, and Chapters 2 and 6 of the Masters Guide, and/or ...?


----------



## VanceMadrox

Hey Ancient Spirits is there any room left in the Expansion Kit for more deities?

If so I think I have a very simple way to do a Pantheistic approach.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Hey Ancient Spirits is there any room left in the Expansion Kit for more deities?
> 
> If so I think I have a very simple way to do a Pantheistic approach.




Yes, there is more space for deities. 

Presently, I have worked up a pantheist theme (in contrast to the believer theme). But I am not entirely happy with it. Having access to multiple deities, and their boons, sounds intrinsically better than having access to one deity and its small silo of boons. Any suggestions for how to handle pantheism are welcome.


----------



## VanceMadrox

I think we're thinking about Pantheism the wrong way for Radiance.

I think a far simpler approach would be to have one deity entry for a Pantheon with different boons representing the different Gods.

As an example:

A Dragon Pantehon entry.
This entry would have select boons from the 3 main Dragon Deities (Greenwyrm, Tiamat and I forget the other right now).

This would allow room for people to worship both a Pantheon or be devoted to a specific god with ease. Some boons would only be available to those who worship one god while some would be available to those who worship the Pantheon.


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> I think we're thinking about Pantheism the wrong way for Radiance.
> 
> I think a far simpler approach would be to have one deity entry for a Pantheon with different boons representing the different Gods.
> 
> As an example:
> 
> A Dragon Pantehon entry.
> This entry would have select boons from the 3 main Dragon Deities (Greenwyrm, Tiamat and I forget the other right now).
> 
> This would allow room for people to worship both a Pantheon or be devoted to a specific god with ease. Some boons would only be available to those who worship one god while some would be available to those who worship the Pantheon.




Okay, I can see this is more balanced yes.
Not sure how many pantheons there might be: dragons, elementals, chaos, evil, good, law, battle, mysticism (magic, mind, etc), and civilization. 
  Except for good and evil ones, they'd all be morally neutral.

Thinking about 19th century European culture, there are several major religious streams: nature paganism (druidic/norse), spiritualism/theosophy, demon/devil worship (presumably), mainstream church (generically good), fundamentalism (lawful, with good tendencies), and ancient classical religions (greek/roman). 

I mention these because I wonder what needs they met for people. The mainstream church is easy to see: A binding institution act as a shepherd. The demon/devil worship was to gain power, money, etc. Fundamentalism is a reaction against agnosticism, science, and change in general. Spiritualism/theosophy felt like a bridge or syncretic compromise between old and new without being too demanding or threatening. At times these streams run into each other. E.g. Someone called a witch might be druidic but is called a devil worshiper. 

I would probably add a technology/science pantheon. And in a world with nations, there may be an element of nationalism that would have battle and home.

Anyway, I'd want the pantheons to generate dramatic tension and story lines.


----------



## VanceMadrox

Perhaps you could include a few specific Pantheons and a section on creating your own by taking Boons from individual God entries? Maybe include a list of what boons will be fine in Pantheons and what's better left to the individual gods?


Over all though I think this idea works much better than simply allowing access to boons from multiple Gods.


----------



## VanceMadrox

So how is the expansion kit coming along?


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> So how is the expansion kit coming along?





Some time off in late August allowed me to finish up the 100 new townies and also polish the races and classes sections. A lot of these are posted as previews at www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG. Alas, I keep thinking of new things. And honestly, some other sections like new deities and themes are not going as quickly as I like--too much travel and the travails of trying to buy a new house! Anyway, to whet your appetite more, I'll post something new in a moment...


----------



## AncientSpirits

For your consideration...


*Vodron*
Vodrons are odd, strict, and multifarious living constructs.


*Appearance & Culture*
Vodrons are vaguely humanoid in shape, 4 to 5 ft tall, and weigh 100-150 pounds. More dominant ones are taller and all vodrons can extend their leg length. A vodron has a polyhedral body, with merged head and torso, and limbs that mix hydraulic, rebarbed, and hinged elements. Its body is flesh, bone, blood, and metal. Vodrons tend toward grayish coloring and most insist on fine, uniform-like clothing.
    Vodrons are often viewed by other races as calm, strict, slow to anger, studious, perhaps intellectual, cautious, and loyal. They are known as natural mechanics. Though very orderly, every vodron is unique due to his personal array of special elements, which vary from antennae to monocles to telescopic arms. 
    Vodrons are immortal and crafted rather than born. Every vodron is female or male as signaled by its voice and habits. Vodrons expect hierarchy and order and will suggest procedures or take charge when hierarchy is absent. Their society revolves around norms, protocols, and such that are incrutible even to moppets and warmech.
    Vodrons adventure for 3 reasons: 1) in-built purpose, 2) assignment by superiors, or 3) roguish behavior typical of chaotic vodrons who are expelled from society. While very odd at times, vodrons are useful, and even ingenious, traveling companions. 


*Physical Traits*
Vodrons have the following characteristics.
*Attributes*: +2 Intelligence and -2 Charisma. Vodrons are bright but somewhat robotic and uninspiring.
*Size*: Medium.
*Speed*: 30 ft. 
*Wound Points*: 8. Vodrons absorb damage the same as humans.
————————————————————————
*Calculate*: Up to 5x daily as a move action, select 1 ally or foe within 30 ft and apply a +2 bonus or -2 penalty on its next d20 roll that round. You do this by speaking or motioning oddly. 
*Immortal Build*: You do not age and cannot die of old age. You do not gain benefits or suffer penalties due to age. Also, you have no need to breathe, eat or sleep. You can still gain sensory information (such as sniffing the air or tasting a flavor).
*Lightning Rod*: Apply a -5 penalty on saves to resist electrical attacks and effects. Electricity harms you.
*Low-Light Vision*: You see 2x as far as a human in moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination as well as underwater. You can distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*Mecha Keen*: Boost Mechanics and Perception checks by +2.
*Resist Energy*: For 5 minutes, you or a touched ally enjoy +10 DR against 1 energy type, or a +2 bonus versus all energy types. Costs 1 vitality.
*Resist Hacking*: Once per round, boost Will by +2, or +5 against sleep effects.
*Resist Healing*: Due to your artificial nature, you do not heal wound damage due to rest. Also, magic abilities that heal wounds such as Lay on Hands provide only ½ the normal benefit.
*Stabilize*: When reduced to negative wound points, you automatically stabilize.
*Telescope Legs*: You rise up to +2 ft in height as a move action
*Tough Chassis*: Your tough chassis grants +3 DR. This chassis replaces armor. You cannot wear armor, though you can use a shield and/or wear a special jump-suit if trained in their use, and your chassis can be magically enchanted as if it were armor.
*Unique Role*: You gain 1 bonus racial ability, class ability or theme minor award of your choice for which you qualify.
*Vodron Immunity*: Vodrons are robust. You are immune to mundane diseases and inhaled gases and enjoy a +2 bonus to resist mundane poison.
————————————————————————
*Free Languages*: Common and Mechan.
*Bonus Languages*: None. You do not gain any bonus languages regardless of your Intelligence.
————————————————————————
*Multiclassing*: Artificer, chronomancer, gadgeteer, magister or savant. You may select 1 of these classes to pursue under the multiclass option.
*Typical Alignment*: Lawful neutral.
*Typical Deity*: Mithrais.
————————————————————————
*Comeliness*: 2d6+3 (avg 10). Vodrons are endearing in an odd-looking way.
*Base Age*: 0. Vodrons do not age and are effectively immortal. That said, vodron characters are usually recently constructed.


*Racial Options*
A vodron character selects 2 abilities from the following list at 1st level, and may select more abilities at later levels and with age.
*Air Bladder*: For 5 minutes, you tread just above a solid or permeable surface (including water, snow, ice, and sand dunes) as if it were solid dry land. If you activate this ability underwater, you move to the surface at 4x your normal land speed. Costs 1 vitality.
*Auto-Toolkit*: Select up to 5 pounds of tool kits and skill kits as listed on RPG, page 165. The selections are permanently installed in your chassis, cannot be damaged or removed, and do not add to your encumbrance. Readying or stowing a kit is a move action.
*Antennae*: Boost Perception checks by +5, or by +10 once daily. You sport a variety of whisker-like sensitive antennas that pick up small changes in the environment. 
*Electrotech*: You study invisible mundane forces of nature (called immateria) such as electrics, kinetics, nucleonics, optics, and sonics. You can make checks using the Technics skill (RPG, page 177) and enjoy a +2 bonus on Mechanics and Technics checks.
*Extra Articulations*: You acquire extra limbs and joints. You cannot use these for attacks. But they provide a +2 bonus on all Dexterity-based skill checks. 
*Hidden Cavity*: You can store up to 1 cubic ft of material in a hidden space in your body. Opening or closing the cavity is a swift action for you, or by an adjacent creature on a DC 18 Athletics check. Spotting a closed compartment requires a DC 22 Perception check. Add the encumbrance of stowed items, as if worn.
*Jumpsuit Proficiency*: You are proficient with special vodron jump suits. They are equivalent to masterwork leather and masterwork chainmail, respectively.
*Minor Repairs*: An adjacent construct, or a moppet, vodron or warmech, heals 1d4 wound points. Costs 1 vitality. 
*Monocles*: You sport 3 retractable color monocles. They grant a +5 bonus on Appraise, Insight, and Perception checks, respectively. Retracting or deploying 1 monocle is a move action, and while using a monocle, you suffer a -2 penalty on attack rolls.
*Pack Mule*: Treat your Strength score as 4 points higher than normal when determining your carry capacity.
*Periscope*: You raise a periscope up to 3 ft above you, perhaps allowing you to gain line of sight over a waterline or barrier. You continue to enjoy normal cover when doing so. 
*Recalculate*: As a standard action in combat, you boost your initiative by +5 for the remainder of combat.
*Shocking Grasp*: One adjacent foe suffers 1d6 electrical damage per level (max 5d6) and is dazed for 1 round unless Fortitude resists. Apply a +5 bonus on your attack against metal-clad foes. Costs 1 vitality.
*Telescopic Arms*: You extend 1 arm to enjoy a 10 ft reach. You canot wield any weapon except a dagger with this arm while extended, but you can treat objects or targets within 10 ft as adjacent to you. Extending or retracting an arm is a move action.
*Windbag*: Boost all Intelligence-based skill checks by +2. You can talk on multiple esoteric topics, sometimes all at once.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Version "T" is coming along very soon... Now is the time to add your say. Most of these changes are clarifications, added abilities that I've managed to squeeze in, or address niche situations. Comments welcome for next 72 hours...




"Radiance Players Guide" 
Version T
ALMOST... FINAL... ERATTA


Page 17, the drack’s Dragon Breath is changed to exactly match the sorcerer’s Breath Weapon, and a drack that becomes a sorcerer gains a bonus sorcerer basic ability instead. As part of this, remove the drack’s Enlarged Dragon Breath and replace it with the following ability: 
	Empowered Breath Weapon: This improves Breath Weapon to deliver +5 damage.


Page 19, Drow multiclass options now read:
	Multiclassing: Blackguard, rogue, and warlock, plus inquisitor or witch (females), or necromancer or shadowcaster (males). You may select 1 of these classes to pursue under the multiclass option.


Page 36, Under tiefling Racial Abilities, the Sneaky ability is renamed Secretive and moved to the correct alphabetic order.


Page 37, Warmech automatic languages now include Mechan.


Pages 44, 65, 93, 146, 260, 274, and 277, Diehard now reads: 
    	Diehard: When you fall below 0 wound points, you are not unconscious. Instead you are conscious and can continue to take a single move or standard action each round until you die at your usual negative hit points.


Page 45, Delay Death now reads:
	Delay Death: This improves Diehard such that you survive for 10 additional hit points (ex: down to -23 rather than -13).


Page 49 and page 77, the Flame Blade ability now inflicts 1d3 fire wound damage, not just 1 wound damage.


Page 47, add "Will resists if target not a person" under Hideous Laughter.


Page 54, under Shillelagh, the ability now clarifies to apply the druid’s Strength modifier.


Page 54, the druid gains a new basic ability option:
	Thorn SprayM: Creatures within a 15-ft cone suffer 1d4 damage per level (max 5d4). Reflex resists for ½ damage. Costs 1 vitality.	 


Page 55, the druid gains 2 new intermediate ability options:
	Thorn Hail: This improves Thorn Spray to inflict 1d6 damage per level (max 10d6) to creatures within a 30-ft cone. Costs 2 vitality.
	Trackless Party: Improves Trackless Step to aid adjacent allies.


Pages 58 and 72, the fighter’s and monk’s Powerful Blow ability is clarified that it’s used “after you hit”.

Page 86, the sage class gains a new basic ability option, Epithet, which reads:
	EpithetM: You utter the true name you learned of a foe within 15 ft, inflicting 1d2 wound damage. Will resists if level 5+. Costs 1 vitality.


Page 87, the Sage class gains a new intermediate ability option, Bookworm, which reads:
	Bookworm: Boost Literacy checks by +10.


Page 89, modify Breath of Night to read:
Breath of NightM: You exhale an inky cloud that causes 1 living foe within 30 ft to fall unconscious for 1 hour, or be dazed for 1d4-1 rounds if Fortitude resists. Costs 5 vitality.


Page 98: Under the Witch core ability Curse, add the following line prior to the vitality cost:
	"Foes level 5+ may resist using Will."


Page 105, the DC for ongoing Endurance checks changes from a static DC 15 to an ever-increasing "DC 15 + 1/extra round".


Page 144, under Not There, duration now reads "until the end of your next turn".


Page 156, under Medium Weapon, add bullet point: "If used in 2 hands, grant Strength x 1.5 to damage."


Pages 160 and 279, for Firearms, switch around the prices to better reflect their relative value:


Hunting Rifle = 750 gp
Musket = 400 gp
Pistol = 200 gp
Revolver = 450 gp
Shotgun = 500 gp


Page 255, under Profile of Travelers Lodge, paragraph 2, fixed to refer to pages where magical ships can be found (e.g. ships were not "at right"!)


Page 258, Table 13-9, percentages changed to reflect the general population and not just characters PCs will meet.


Page 260, the Barrister townie was slightly improved to grant it 9 design points (rather than 8, which was too little for a townie).


----------



## AncientSpirits

Version "T" is coming along very soon... Now is the time to add your say. Most of these changes are clarifications, added abilities that I've managed to squeeze in, or address niche situations. Comments welcome for next 72 hours...




"Radiance Players Guide" 
Version T
ALMOST... FINAL... ERATTA


Page 17, the drack’s Dragon Breath is changed to exactly match the sorcerer’s Breath Weapon, and a drack that becomes a sorcerer gains a bonus sorcerer basic ability instead. As part of this, remove the drack’s Enlarged Dragon Breath and replace it with the following ability: 
    Empowered Breath Weapon: This improves Breath Weapon to deliver +5 damage.


Page 19, Drow multiclass options now read:
    Multiclassing: Blackguard, rogue, and warlock, plus inquisitor or witch (females), or necromancer or shadowcaster (males). You may select 1 of these classes to pursue under the multiclass option.


Page 36, Under tiefling Racial Abilities, the Sneaky ability is renamed Secretive and moved to the correct alphabetic order.


Page 37, Warmech automatic languages now include Mechan.


Pages 44, 65, 93, 146, 260, 274, and 277, Diehard now reads: 
        Diehard: When you fall below 0 wound points, you are not unconscious. Instead you are conscious and can continue to take a single move or standard action each round until you die at your usual negative hit points.


Page 45, Delay Death now reads:
    Delay Death: This improves Diehard such that you survive for 10 additional hit points (ex: down to -23 rather than -13).


Page 49 and page 77, the Flame Blade ability now inflicts 1d3 fire wound damage, not just 1 wound damage.


Page 47, add "Will resists if target not a person" under Hideous Laughter.


Page 54, under Shillelagh, the ability now clarifies to apply the druid’s Strength modifier.


Page 54, the druid gains a new basic ability option:
    Thorn SprayM: Creatures within a 15-ft cone suffer 1d4 damage per level (max 5d4). Reflex resists for ½ damage. Costs 1 vitality.     


Page 55, the druid gains 2 new intermediate ability options:
    Thorn Hail: This improves Thorn Spray to inflict 1d6 damage per level (max 10d6) to creatures within a 30-ft cone. Costs 2 vitality.
    Trackless Party: Improves Trackless Step to aid adjacent allies.


Pages 58 and 72, the fighter’s and monk’s Powerful Blow ability is clarified that it’s used “after you hit”.

Page 86, the sage class gains a new basic ability option, Epithet, which reads:
    EpithetM: You utter the true name you learned of a foe within 15 ft, inflicting 1d2 wound damage. Will resists if level 5+. Costs 1 vitality.


Page 87, the Sage class gains a new intermediate ability option, Bookworm, which reads:
    Bookworm: Boost Literacy checks by +10.


Page 89, modify Breath of Night to read:
Breath of NightM: You exhale an inky cloud that causes 1 living foe within 30 ft to fall unconscious for 1 hour, or be dazed for 1d4-1 rounds if Fortitude resists. Costs 5 vitality.


Page 98: Under the Witch core ability Curse, add the following line prior to the vitality cost:
    "Foes level 5+ may resist using Will."


Page 105, the DC for ongoing Endurance checks changes from a static DC 15 to an ever-increasing "DC 15 + 1/extra round".


Page 144, under Not There, duration now reads "until the end of your next turn".


Page 156, under Medium Weapon, add bullet point: "If used in 2 hands, grant Strength x 1.5 to damage."


Pages 160 and 279, for Firearms, switch around the prices to better reflect their relative value:


Hunting Rifle = 750 gp
Musket = 400 gp
Pistol = 200 gp
Revolver = 450 gp
Shotgun = 500 gp


Page 255, under Profile of Travelers Lodge, paragraph 2, fixed to refer to pages where magical ships can be found (e.g. ships were not "at right"!)


Page 258, Table 13-9, percentages changed to reflect the general population and not just characters PCs will meet.


Page 260, the Barrister townie was slightly improved to grant it 9 design points (rather than 8, which was too little for a townie).


----------



## AncientSpirits

FYI, for Google Android phone users:


Say hello to "*RPG Characters FREE*" with Radiance RPG character templates, by Mattia Roccoberton Entertainment. Download here for Android: 


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.blocknot.rpgchars_free


----------



## AncientSpirits

*If you could add a single 2-line ability to any existing Radiance class* (bard, gallant, monk, pathfinder, warlock, etc), what would that ability be? (Multiple submissions okay.)


----------



## pjs37

Well I love what I have read so far.  I was getting ready to run a Pathfinder Campaign with Fantasy+Steampunk but this is perfect for that.  I cannot wait and neither can my group it should be an interesting campaign.


----------



## AncientSpirits

pjs37 said:


> Well I love what I have read so far.  I was getting ready to run a Pathfinder Campaign with Fantasy+Steampunk but this is perfect for that.  I cannot wait and neither can my group it should be an interesting campaign.




Cool!  

And if you have any questions as you all get into things, feel free to post here or on the Facebook site (www.Facebook.com/RadianceRPG) or on the Rpg.net site. Several folks on the Facebook site have been posting summaries of their game sessions.


----------



## AncientSpirits

The first of several Radiance RPG adverts for Facebook. No idea if Facebook works but loved making these in the comic/graphic style froml the original great illustrations by Eric Lofgren in Radiance Players Guide.


----------



## AncientSpirits

*Theta*
The cerebral theta relies on mental powers.







*Appearance & Culture*
A theta ranges in height from 4½ ft to 7½ ft and averages 80 to 240 pounds. Most notable: the embiggened skull that houses great brain power. Thetas are otherwise hairless and androgenous with greenish-gray skin, a high body temperature, and minimalist attire.
	Other races often view thetas as aloof, arrogant, brilliant, dominant over others, fearful, tricky, and keen problem solvers. Thetas claim to be humans from a distant future who have resettled the past to experiment, enlighten, and guide. Thetas reproduce via eggs. Their culture is highly impersonal.
	Thetas rely on psychic power. They organize into castes and tend to live in sterile, unnatural spaces, whether underground, in steely warren-like cities, or Void ships. Thetas revere entertainers, inventors, and philosophers, though their leaders are born and trained to their station.
	Thetas adventure to learn, acquire new electrotech, test their mental powers, or test and experiment on others, even companions.

*Physical Traits*
Thetas have the following characteristics.
*Attributes*: -2 Constitution and +2 Intelligence. Thetas sacrifice stamina to boost their brains.
*Size*: Medium.
*Speed*: 30 ft.
*Wound Points*: 5. Thetas absorb less damage than humans.
————————————————————————
*Delusion(M)*: You daze a person within 30 ft. Will resists. While dazed, he believes he faces challenges in an alternate reality. Each round on his turn, you may present him with a DC 15 skill check of your choice. Failure inflicts 2d6 psychic damage (bypasses DR). After 3 such checks, the effect ends. An attack roll on the target, or a rousing slap by an adjacent ally, also ends it. The effect otherwise lasts while you concentrate as a standard action each round + 2 additional rounds (max 2 minutes). Costs 2 vitality.
*Detect Thoughts(M)*: You note the presence or absence of thoughts (from conscious, sentient creatures) within a 60-ft cone. After concentrating for a second round, you learn the number of thinking minds and the Intelligence of each. After concentrating for a third round, you “hear” the current surface thoughts of 1 creature of your choice within range for 2 minutes if you beat its Will. Costs 2 vitality.
*Mage Hand(M)*: You telekinesis a single unattended object weighing up to 5 pounds and within 30 ft. You can telekinesis the object up to 10 ft.
*Thought Link(M)*: You form a telepathic bond for 2 minutes with a person within 30 ft and line of sight. Communicating is as natural and quick as normal speech. The bond ends if you move out of range. You can maintain only 1 bond at a time. Costs 1 vitality if the person is unwilling.
————————————————————————
*Free Languages*: Common.
*Bonus Languages*: Any. Select a number of bonus languages equal to the character’s Intelligence bonus.
*Multiclassing*: Battlemind, illusionist, magister, psion or savant. You may select 1 of these classes to pursue under the multiclass option.
————————————————————————
*Typical Alignment*: Lawful neutral.
*Typical Deity*: Ymuri, or Ixion if evil.
————————————————————————
*Comeliness*: 2d6+1. Their large heads and pallid complexions are off-putting.
*Base Age*: 30. Thetas have long childhoods but age rapidly due to mental stress even as they hang on for several centuries. They are young adults at 30, middle-aged at 45, and old at 300.

*Racial Options*
A theta character selects 2 abilities from the following list at 1st level, and may select more abilities at later levels and with age.
*Choke(M)*: One Small or Medium creature within 15 ft is dazed for 1 round and suffers 1d4 psychic damage (bypasses DR). Will resists. Requires you know Mage Hand. Costs 1 vitality.
*Conehead*: Pathfinder, sage or wizard is your multiclass option and you enjoy a +3 bonus on Arcana, History, and Literacy checks. Also, your head acquires a distinctive cone shape denoting your interests.
*Delude Monster*: Select 1 nonperson creature type. Your Delusion ability now works against that type when it’s below your level.
*Electrotech*: You study invisible mundane forces of nature (called immateria) such as electrics, kinetics, nucleonics, optics, and sonics. You can make checks using the Technics skill (RPG, page 177) and enjoy a +2 bonus on Mechanics and Technics checks.
*Intellect Fortress(M)*: Boost Will by +5 for 3 rounds.
*Intellect Ray(M)*: One foe within 30 ft suffers 1d6 psychic damage per level (max 5d6). Reflex resists for ½ damage. Apply +3 damage if you wear a 500 gp gem. Costs 1 vitality.
*Mask Effect(M)*: As an immediate action, you cause an attack initiated within 30 ft to appear to observing persons to have no effect, though it works anyway. Will negates if a person touches the supposedly unaffected target of the attack and actively disbelieves as a standard action. Lasts 2 minutes. Costs 1 vitality.
*Mental Focus*: As a swift action, apply a +1d6 bonus on 1 skill check. Multiple uses do not stack. Costs 1 vitality.
*Mental Missive(M)*: You send a 1-way telepathic message consisting of up to 3 vivid images to a sentient creature within 60 ft. You only need line of effect not line of sight. Costs 1 vitality.
*Mindlink(M)*: You form a telepathic bond for 5 minutes with a sentient ally within 30 ft. Communicating is as natural and quick as normal speech. Once the bond is formed, it works over any distance. You can maintain only 1 bond at a time.
*Psychic Analyst*: When you beat a target’s Will using Detect Thoughts you may learn its favorite or feared reality plus its 3 best or worst skills rather than its thoughts.
*Psychic Artist*: Boost Craft and Music checks by +3 and attack rolls using the Delusion ability by +2.
*Psychic Detective*: This improves Detect Thoughts such that can you target a 5-ft space and gain results from persons who have passed within 15 ft of the space within the past 2 minutes.
*Psychic Probe*: Boost Bluff and Insight checks by +3 and attack rolls using the Detect Thoughts ability by +2.
*Self-Revitalize*: Once daily, after 1 minute of focusing on your inner third eye, you heal 1d4+1 vitality.
*Sense Link(M)*: You establish a perceptual bond with a touched or mindlinked ally for 5 minutes. Each round, you see and hear through the ally’s eyes and ears as if you were in his place. You are defenseless while using this ability. Once the bond forms, it persists out to any distance. You can end the bond as a swift action and can only maintain 1 bond at a time. Costs 1 vitality.
*Sustenance(M)*: You do not need to eat or drink (unless you wish to) and enjoy a +5 bonus to resist ingested poisons and sleep magic.
*Techics Gear*: You inherit 1,000 gp worth of electrotech.
*Theta Warrior*: Boost Athletics and Endurance checks by +3. Also, you are proficient with the scimitar and Light armors.
*Third Eye*: Your third eye awakens. You may apply a +5 bonus to a single d20 roll up to 2x/day, or 3x/day if you wear a 500 gp gem.


----------



## AncientSpirits

*Alchemist*
An alchemist brews bombs and potions to transform body and mind.


*Background & Adventures*
An alchemist pursues the art of transmutation, often through the use of potions, oils, and such, and also by the dangerous, devious, or delightful touch of an uncanny finger.


Alchemists study the hidden bonds and patterns of all things and use catalyzing reagents and magic to shift those. They “see” potential and embrace change, disguise, and reuse. A pillar is a door, an ogre is a warhorse, a river is a cloud—just waiting to happen.


An alchemist often refers to a formula book to work beyond mere error-prone memory. He is likely eager to invite others to help him brew potions, among which his can be exceptional. Some alchemists use their insights to mutate underlings and foes. 


The world is change, alchemists learn from travel, and they enjoy allies of all kinds so long as they are afforded their time to prepare.








*Class Details*
Alchemists have the following statistics.
——————————————
*Prime Attribute*: Intelligence.
*Attack*: d20 + ½ class level + Intelligence modifier.
*Defenses*: Fortitude +2, Will +2.
——————————————
*Armor*: All Light armors such as leather.
*Weapons*: Light blades such as daggers.
*Starting Gold*: 3d6 x 10 (105 gp).
————————————————
*Alignment*: Any.
*Special*: Abilities marked with a C require the use of an artificer’s lab that costs 250 gp and weighs 40 pounds. You can also rent such a lab for 5 gp per day. Also, abilities with an M require you expend “components” costing 2 cp for basic abilities and 2 sp, 2 gp and 2 pp for intermediate, advanced, and paragon abilities respectively. When you do not, apply a -2 penalty to your attack rolls.
*Training*: 3d4 years.
————————————————————————


*Core Abilities*
Alchemists start with the following abilities at 1st level.
*Alchemist Skills*: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Appraise, Arcana, Craft, Endurance, and Nature checks.
*Formula Book*: Up to 3x daily, you may study a formula book (10 gp, 3 pounds) for 2 minutes to know for 1 hour any alchemist magic ability of any tier that you can access except paragon tier. Each use cancels a previous use. Requires a formula book.
*Transmutation Specialty*: You know 1 basic tier alchemist ability of your choice for which you qualify.


*Basic Abilities*
Alchemists select from the following basic abilities.
*Anatomy Studies*: Boost Arcana and Heal checks by +5. 
*ApothecaryC*: You can brew drugs and poisons as described on page 166 for ½ their listed market price. One dose requires 1 hour of work, and you can prepare up to 10 doses in a day. Also, you can identify a drug or ingested poison after 1 minute of careful visual and olfactory inspection with an accuracy of 70% + 1% per level.
*Bomb*: You lob a bomb out to 60 ft that blasts a 15-ft-radius volume. Creatures and objects therein suffer 1d6 damage per 2 levels (max 5d6), or ½ damage if Reflex resists. You only need line of effect, not line of sight. Costs 1 vial of blast powder per d6 damage. A vial of blast powder costs 2 gp, weighs 1 pound, and takes 10 minutes to craft. Moving 1 vial into your hand from a bandolier is a swift action.
*Bomb Ready*: Boost Perception and Trick checks by +5.
*Brew PotionC*: You place an ability that you or an adjacent ally knows into a potion, salve, oil, pill or similar mix that delivers a single-use effect to a creature or object. The cost and time equal 50 gp and 1 hour for a basic ability or 300 gp and 2 hours for an intermediate ability. You or an adjacent ally pay any vitality cost when brewing the potion. See RPG page 196 for details and a list of common potions.
*Critter FormM*: As Wild Shape (below) except you are limited to Tiny animals and you return to your normal form at the end of your turn. You cannot make attacks in this form. Does not work with Enlarge or Reduce. Requires Alchemist Skills. Costs 2 vitality.
*Disguise AllyM*: This improves Disguise Self such that you may target an adjacent willing person instead. Costs 1 vitality.
*Disguise SelfM*: Your surface traits—hair color, garment style, gender, voice pitch, etc—transmute to grant you a +10 bonus on Disguise checks for 1 hour. You can grow or shrink 1 ft and modify your Comeliness by +/- 5 points. Costs 1 vitality.
*EnlargeM*: You or a touched ally grow 1 size category (max size Large) for 5 minutes. A larger size doubles height, applies a -2 penalty to Reflex, a +2 bonus to damage rolls, a +5 bonus on Athletics checks, +3 wound points, +10 ft speed, a +5 bonus to resist Bull Rush, Grapple, and Trip attacks, a -5 penalty on Stealth checks, and a 8x weight increase. Costs 1 vitality.
*Friendly Critter Form*: This improves Critter Form so you can affect an adjacent ally rather than yourself. Costs 2 vitality.
*Faux FaceM*: Select 1 race of person other than your own. You enjoy a +20 bonus on Disguise checks for 4 hours + 1 hour per level to appear as a member of that race. You cannot look like anyone but you. Costs 1 vitality.
*Faux Faced Ally*: This improves Faux Face so you may affect an ally within 15 ft instead of yourself.
*Formula Discoveries*: Select 3 basic magic abilities for which you qualify from any class. When using Formula Book, you may select from among these abilities.
*HealerM*: An adjacent ally heals 1d4 wounds. Costs 1 vitality.
*Identify concoction*: You learn the name and primary effect of 1 touched potion, vial of poison or explosive device. The chance of success equals 70% + 1% per level (max 90%).
*Improvise*: Up to 5x/day, you may ignore the class’s special requirement for an artificer’s lab or components.
*Irritant*: An adjacent creature suffers 1d2 wound damage and is blinded for 1 round. Fortitude resists. Costs 1 vitality. 
*Poison Mastery*: Apply a +5 bonus on Appraise, Craft, and Heal checks to identify, brew or neutralize poison.
*Poison Use*: You never risk accidentally poisoning yourself when applying poison to a weapon, and you may apply poison as a move action.
*ReduceM*: You or a touched ally shrink 1 size category for 5 minutes. The smaller size halves height, grants a +2 bonus to Reflex, a -1 penalty to damage rolls, a -5 penalty on Athletics checks, a -3 penalty to maximum normal wound points, a +5 bonus on Stealth checks, -10 ft speed, and a 7/8ths weight reduction. Costs 1 vitality.
*Resist EnergyM*: For 5 minutes, you or a touched ally enjoy +10 DR against 1 energy type, or a +2 bonus versus all energy types. Costs 1 vitality.
*Resist Poison*: You enjoy a +5 bonus on saves to resist damage caused by poison. 
*RuinM*: You permanently ruin an adjacent nonmagical item (max pounds = 4 + 1/level). It becomes confetti, dead flowers or such. An attended object’s owner resists using Reflex. Costs 1 vitality.
	Transmutist: Boost Arcana and Disguise checks by +5.
*Spell Secret*: You learn 1 basic magic ability for which you quality of any class. Requires Alchemist Skills.
*Stealthwise*: Boost Disguise, Stealth, and Trick checks by +3.
*Variant Bomb*: This improves Bomb to deliver an energy type of your choice when you spend a move action that same round.


*Intermediate Abilities*
Alchemists select from the following intermediate abilities.
*Blinding Bomb*: This improves Bomb to blind affected creatures for 1d4 rounds.
*Boosted Bomb*: This improves Bomb to inflict 1d6 damage per level (max 10d6). Costs 1 vial of blast powder per d6 damage. 
*Dazing Bomb*: As a move action, your next use of Bomb dazes targets for 1 round in addition to other effects. Fortitude resists.
*DissemblanceM*: This improves Disguise Ally such that you can affect any creature within 30 ft. Will resists if the target is unwilling. Costs 2 vitality.
*EvaporateM*: You cause a 10-ft cube/level of mundane liquid, or 1 vial/level worth of magic liquid, to evaporate. Anything living or solid within the liquid is not transmuted. Costs 2 vitality.
*Fast Potion*: You may drink a potion as a move action. Requires Brew Potion and Hustle.
*GoldStoneM*: Once daily you focus as a move action and select any 1 ability of your race or 1 alchemist magic ability of a tier you can access except paragon tier. You can and must immediately use the ability or you lose it. You must be an alchemist to use this ability. Costs 5 gp.
*HardenM*: You boost DR by +5 for 2 minutes for an adjacent nonliving object such as a suit of armor weighing up to 250 pounds or a 5-ft square of a hull, wall or other surface. Costs 2 vitality.
*Quick Flask*: Up to 3x/day resolve your use of Bomb or drinking a potion as a move action. Requires Dexterity 15+. 
*ReshapeM*: You change an unattended adjacent mundane object up to 10 pounds and 100 gp in value into a different object of ½ to 2x weight and equal or less value. Lasts 1 hour. Costs 1 sp and 2 vitality.
*SoftenM*: As Harden but modify DR by -5. Reflex resists for attended objects.
*Stone ShapeM*: You mold adjacent stone into new shapes. You affect up to 10 cubic ft + 1 cubic ft per level. You can form rocks into a stone bridge, warp a pillar to make it fall, form a hole in a wall, or so forth. Costs 2 vitality.
*Tiny Ally*: This improves Tiny Form such that you can affect an allied animal or person within 15 ft instead of yourself.
*Tiny FormM*: You can reduce yourself to size Tiny for 2 minutes. In this form, you have 2 wound points, a +20 bonus on Stealth checks, a +10 bonus on Reflex, a -5 penalty on damage rolls, a -20 penalty on Athletics checks, -20 ft speed, and a 98% weight reduction. Costs 2 vitality.
*Wild ShapeM*: For up to 5 minutes you become a Tiny or Small animal. You gain a burrow, climb, fly or swim speed of 30 ft, or a land speed of 60 ft (choose 1 option relevant to the animal form) and you enjoy a +3 bonus on Endurance, Perception, and Stealth checks. You radiate faint magic. You cannot make attack rolls in this form. You can return to your normal form as a move action. Requires Alchemist Skills. Costs 2 vitality.
*Wild Shaped Ally*: This improves Wild Shape such that you may target an adjacent ally. Costs 5 vitality.


*Advanced Abilities*
Alchemists select from the following advanced abilities.
*Brew MutagenC*: When using Brew Potion, you can place an advanced tier ability for 750 gp and 4 hours work if you have a piece of the creature that will be subject to the potion. 
*Deliquefy*: This improves Liquefy so that you may harden the liquid back to solid as a standard action. Those in the area are unable to move from their space and are staggered until they are freed after 5 minutes of digging by allies. Reflex resists. Costs 5 vitality.
*EncageC*: A Tiny creature’s size cannot change when you place it in a special 1-ft-cube fine-wired iron cage (15 pounds, 350 gp).
*Fast Healing*: You always stabilize. Also, each round at the end of your turn while affected by any of your own ongoing alchemist magic abilities, you automatically heal 1 wound point. This occurs even if you are unconscious but not dead. Requires Anatomy Studies.
*Formula Fount*: This improves Formula Book to allow you to also prepare 1 advanced or 2 intermediate abilities as well.
*Greater Bomb*: This improves Boosted Bomb to deliver a maximum of 20d6 damage to a 30-ft-radius volume.
*Improvise Potions*: When using Brew Potion, you can try to place a basic magic ability for which you qualify drawn from any class. The chance of success equals 70% + 1% per level. If you fail, you still pay the craft cost and must restart. Requires Alchemist Skills.
*Lasting Reshape*: This improves Reshape to be permanent. Costs 2 gp and 5 vitality.
*Lasting Wild Shape*: This improves Wild Shape to last 4 hours + 1 hour per level. Costs 5 vitality.
*Liquefy*: You cause a single 10-ft cube/level of mundane unworked solid matter—or 1-ft cube/level of magical unworked solid matter or mundane worked solid material—within 60 ft to become an equal volume of muddy liquid. If used to ruin a ceiling, those in the area suffer 1d6 bludgeoning damage per 2 levels and are reduced to ½ speed in the liquid, with Reflex resisting for ½ damage. Requires you know Evaporate and Soften. Costs 5 vitality.
*PolymorphM*: For 2 minutes, you acquire the appearance and statistics of any creature (without class levels) with a level up to ½ your own. You retain your Intelligence, alignment, vitality points, and magic abilities. You can end the effect as a swift action and regain 1d4 wounds when doing so. If you fall unconscious or die, you return to your normal form. Costs 10 vitality.
*Polymorph OtherM*: This improves Polymorph such that you can affect an adjacent ally instead of yourself. Costs 5 vitality.
*PoisonM*: As a move action, you poison 1 weapon or cup of liquid in your possession. When a creature is struck by the weapon or ingests the liquid, it instantly suffers 1d10 vile wound damage with a 50% chance to suffer an additional 1d10 vile wound damage 5 minutes later. Unused poison dissipates after 5 minutes. Costs 5 vitality.
*SimulacrumC*: You grow a replicant townie (page 269) or a duplicate of a living creature with 5 Intelligence or less from a vial of its fresh blood. For each level of the simulacrum, creation takes 1 week and costs 1,000 gp. The process fails if its level exceeds yours. It starts with no memories, follows your verbal commands, and gains free will if you die.
*StoneskinM*: You enjoy DR 10 for 2 minutes or until the spell blocks 10 points of damage per level, whichever comes first. Requires Harden. Costs 5 vitality.
*Tiny Foe*: This improves Tiny Ally to affect an unwilling animal or person within 15 ft. Will resists. Costs 5 vitality.


*Paragon Abilities*
Alchemists select from the following paragon abilities.
*Animal ShapesM*: This improves Wild Shape to affect you and up to 8 touched allies. Costs 2 vitality + 2 per ally.
*Baleful PolymorphM*: A target within 30 ft turns into a harmless Tiny animal. It uses the animal’s statistics except it retains its Intelligence, alignment, saves, and vitality. On its next turn, you assault its Will. If it resists, it returns to normal. If it fails, it remains in animal form for 24 hours before you try a final attack. If you beat its Will again, it permanently acquires the form and only you, or a Miracle or Wish, can end the effect. Costs 10 vitality.
*CloneC*: This improves Simulacrum. You may duplicate any living creature and the result starts with the donor creature’s memories.
   Huge Ally: This improves Huge Form such that you can affect an ally within 120 ft instead of yourself.
*Huge SizeM*: For 5 minutes, you grow to size Huge for 5x normal height, a -5 penalty to Reflex, a +5 bonus on damage rolls, a +10 bonus on Athletics checks, +10 wound points, +20 ft speed, a 15-ft reach, a +10 bonus to resist Bull Rush, Grapple, and Trip attacks, a -10 penalty on Stealth checks, an effective Strength of 25, and a 64x weight increase (Ex. 160 pounds becomes 10 tons).
*Metamorphosis*: This makes Polymorph Other permanent, though the new form’s level equals the old form’s level minus 1. Will resists if unwilling. Only Miracle or Wish ends the effect.
*Polymorph Any Object*: This improves Reshape to affect up to 2 tons and 2,000 gp in value within 30 ft. Costs 10 vitality. 
*Sublimate*: This improves Evaporate to affect solid material instead. Costs 10 vitality + 2 vitality per 10 cubic ft (max 20 vitality).


----------



## VanceMadrox

Congrats on making the fornt page of the Paizo store blog!


----------



## AncientSpirits

VanceMadrox said:


> Congrats on making the fornt page of the Paizo store blog!




Sweet moment! 
Thanks


----------



## AncientSpirits

*Goyle*
You are an urban arcanist, gothic trickster, and friend to monsters.


*Background & Adventures*
Goyles tap magic’s darker side as they bridge the worlds of people and monsters, particularly in urban environments. They can speak with, summon, and take the likeness of a sinister gargoyle.
    Many goyles present a beautiful yet sad facade, all the better to fool the unwary. At their core, they revel in and feed on love, hate, joy, sadness, pain, and other emotions, which all creatures share. Thus their charismatic mein and use of supernatural poetry. 
    A goyle is comfortable in civilization, or its desolate ruins. They are particularly adept at avoiding combat and hiding the mayhem caused by adventurers and their foes. Some become monsters: Innocence is their quarry. Others just seek to keep the peace.
    Goyles can be party face, sneak, and dangerous combatant. They don’t  “get along” with others, but they do “go along” and can make dramatic contributions.


*Class Details*
Goyles have the following statistics.
————————————————
*Prime Attribute*: Charisma.
*Attack Roll*: d20 + ½ class level + Charisma modifier.
*Defenses*: +2 Reflex, +2 Will
————————————————
*Armor*: Light armors such as leather.
*Weapons*: Light blades including their signature mini-scythe (sickle), crossbows, and small projectiles.
*Starting Gold*: 4d4 x 10 (100 gp).
————————————————
*Alignment*: Any (usually chaotic).
*Special*: Apply a -2 penalty on skill checks involving persons. 
*Training*: 1d4 years.
————————————————


*Core Abilities*
Goyles start with the following abilities at 1st level.
*Gargoyle FormM*: For 5 minutes you acquire gargoyle traits. Your skin toughens and gains a stony hue, wings sprout, claws and fangs descend, and so forth. These never damage your gear. In this form, you enjoy +2 DR, or +5 DR if you wear no armor. Also, your small wings allow you to hover up to 1 ft above ground, water or other flat space for 1 round by expending a move action, and you gain sharp claws and a bite that together deliver 1d4 damage per 2 levels (max 5d4) against an adjacent foe. Apply your Charisma modifier to the damage dealt. Reflex resists. Costs 2 vitality.
*Gothic PoetryM*: You recite an ornately dour or discretely frightening line of short poetry that is loaded with arcane power. All foes with 15 ft and hearing range suffer 1d4 pain damage per level (max 5d4). Will resists. Costs 1 vitality. 
*Goyle Skills*: Boost Craft, Literacy, and Streetwise checks by +3. You are at home with the trappings of civilization.


*Basic Tier*
Goyles select from the following basic abilities.
*Aggressive*: Boost Athletics and Intimidate checks by +5.
*Alleywise*: Boost Stealth and Streetwise checks by +5.
*Angst*: One target within 15 ft suffers a -2 penalty on die rolls for 1 hour as emotions churn its heart. Will resists. Costs 1 vitality.
*Back Lapse*: This improves Memory Lapse (see below) to delete what occurred for the past 5 minutes. Costs 2 vitality
*Blood CureM*: You alter 1 vial of fresh blood. Anyone who drinks it within 1 minute heals 1d4 wounds. Costs 1 vitality. 
*Bribe*: Boost Diplomacy checks by +5 or by +10 to seal a bribe.
*Cause of Death*: Boost Heal checks by +5, or by +10 when attempting to determine a creature’s cause of death.
*Crowd Blend*: Boost Stealth checks by +2, or by +10 to vanish into a crowd.
*Dark Lore*: Boost Arcana and Dungeoneering checks by +5.
*DarkvisionM*: As a swift action, your eyes turn black and you see in darkness as easily as in daylight. Ending the effect is a swift action.
*DazeM*: One person within 30 ft is dazed for 1 round. Will resists.
*Detect MonstersM*: You learn whether magic using non-persons are within a 15-ft cone.
*Dramatic Flourish*: Up to 5x daily as a move action in combat, you speak or act dramatically—cursing, incanting, lamenting, swearing, taunting or such—to regain 1 vitality. 
*FlitM*: As a standard action, you gain the ability to fly with a 30 ft speed for the remainder of your turn. You must end flight on a solid surface that supports you. Costs 1 vitality.
*Hidden PocketM*: One worn garment pocket stores up to 10 pounds of nonliving gear that normally occupies up to 1 cubic ft, though in the pocket it occupies no space and weighs only 1 pound. A DC 22 Perception check reveals the pocket. You add or remove an item as a move action. You can maintain 1 pocket at a time. The effect lasts 4 hours + 1 hour per level. When the magic ends, any contents fall to the floor in front of you. Costs 1 vitality.
*Hide PortalC*: You alter an adjacent door, window or such portal up to 10 ft square to go unnoticed and unusable, as if not there. Lasts 5 minutes, or 1 month if you spend 25 gp in materials and 1 vitality.
*Infiltrator*: Boost Perception and Stealth checks by +5.
   Instant CostumeM: You become dressed in a costume of your choice costing up to 100 gp (a fine noble’s outfit). Costume pieces vanish when removed. If the costume includes a mask, you enjoy a +5 bonus on Disguise checks to not be recognized as yourself.
*Memory LapseM*: A target with 15 ft forgets what occurred since the start of its last turn. Will resists. This affords retries on Diplomacy checks and such. Costs 1 vitality.
*Monster Network*: You can trade illegal items found in your local area in 1d4 days without effort or danger when you pay a 10% transaction fee.
*Monster Mien*: Once daily, boost a single Dungeoneering or Streetwise check by +10.
*No EvidenceM*: One adjacent corpse up to size Large, or a Small or Tiny mundane unattended object, turns to dust. Costs 1 vitality.
*Pain is Life*: You aren’t dazed by wound damage.
*PreserveM*: An adjacent hide, organ, limb or vial of blood is preserved as fresh for up to 1 day per level. Costs 1 vitality.
*Quoth the Rave*n: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Literacy checks, or a +10 bonus on checks involving poetry.
*Ripper*: Apply +1 on attacks and +2 damage to your Gargoyle Form attacks, which now also count as magical.
*Romantic*: Apply a +5 bonus on Diplomacy checks, or +10 in romantic situations.
*Sharp*: Boost Intimidate checks by +5, or by +10 once daily.
*Show PortalM*: This suspends for 5 minutes a Hide Portal effect on the largest portal within 15 ft. Costs 1 vitality.
*Still Observer*: When you don’t move or speak, boost Disguise, Insight, Perception, and Stealth checks that round by +3.
*Urban Fleetness*: As a swift action, for 5 minutes you enjoy a +10 ft bonus to your land speed and ignore effects of difficult terrain in urban environments. Costs 1 vitality.


*Intermediate Tier*
Goyles select from the following intermediate abilities.
*All You Need is PainM*:  An adjacent foe suffers 2d6 pain damage from your supernaturally cruel words, or is slain outright if it is level 2 or lower. Target must be able to hear you.
*Analyze Monster*: You learn 1d4+1 facts (statistics or background data) about a creature with magic abilities within 30 ft. You can analyze a particular creature only 2x ever, each in a different situation. Costs 2 vitality.
*Beauty*: Your comeliness permanently improves by +4.
*Command MonsterM*: A sentient magic using nonperson within 30 ft and hearing range obeys your simple verbal edict. Will resists. Edicts include: approach you, drop held items, fall prone, halt (do not move), kneel and pray, leave you, praise a deity, sit down, stand up, or strike an adjacent creature. The effect lasts 1 round in combat or 1 minute out of combat. A target that resists is immune to it for the rest of the day. Costs 2 vitality.
*ConsumptionM*: You target 1 creature within 15 ft. Each day its maximum vitality and wound points fall by 1. Also, it does not stabilize when bleeding. No save. This is a curse. Costs 2 vitality.
*Disguise MonsterM*: One adjacent sentient monster ally enjoys a +20 bonus on Disguise checks to look alive and register as a person for 1 hour. It gains no other benefits. Costs 2 vitality.
*Energy Rip*: Apply +5 damage to your Gargoyle Form attacks. The damage is an energy type of your choice. Costs +2 vitality.
*Extend Gargoyle Form*: Your Gargoyle Form lasts 1 hour.
*Eye SpyM*: As a standard action, you magically see (but not hear) through a 2-ft square adjacent floor or wall area (max. thickness 1 ft wood, 6 inches stone, or 1 inch metal) for 1 round. Costs 2 vitality.
*Far Lapse*: This improves Back Lapse to delete the last 1 day’s memories. Costs 5 vitality.
*Fearless*: You are immune to fear effects.
*FeedM*: Up to 5x daily, an adjacent ally or foe suffers 2d6 vitality damage as you regain 1d6 vitality. Will resists if not voluntary.
*Freeze FormM*: As Statue but lasts 5 minutes. Costs 2 vitality.    
*Grotesque PoetryM*: This improves Gothic Poetry to inflict 1d6 pain damage per level (max 10d6). Costs 2 vitality.
*Ignore Spell*: As an immediate action while using Gargoyle Form, you ignore 1 magic attack that targets you. Costs 2 vitality.
*KnockM*: You open 1 mundane lock or negate 1 Arcane Lock effect. Costs 2 vitality.
*Lend Minor MagicM*: You grant an adjacent ally use of 1 of your basic magic abilities for 1 hour. You still know it. Costs 2 vitality.
*Macabre FoilM*: You summon a level 1 minigoyle (page XX) within 30 ft to complete tasks for up to 1 hour, or a level 2 urgoyle for 10 minutes, or a level 5 gargoyle for 2 minutes. Costs 5 vitality.
*Mass Angst*: This improves Angst to target all foes within 30 ft. Costs 2 vitality.
*Piteous TurmoilM*: A sentient creature within 30 ft falls prone and begins weeping uncontrollably for 1d4 rounds. While weeping, the target takes no actions though it can defend itself normally. Will resists if level 5+. Costs 2 vitality.
*Poetic License*: Once daily you focus as a move action, say a poem, and select any 1 ability of your race or 1 goyle magic ability of a tier you can access except paragon tier. You can and must immediately use the ability or you lose it. You must be a goyle to use this ability.
*Read StonesM*: Once daily after 1 minute of concentration, you try a History, Insight, Perception or Streetwise check with a +10 bonus if a relevant event occurred within 30 ft during the past 10 years per level, or you gain a +2 bonus otherwise. Costs 2 vitality. 
*Resist Magic*: Boost saves by +2 to resist magic abilities.
*See MonstersM*: As a standard action, you clearly notice for 1 round any magic-using non-persons within 30 ft, faintly outlining them to your eyes only. This pierces disguises but not invisibility. 
*Summon SwarmM*: A dark swirl vomits a mass of vermin that occupies a pair of adjacent 5-ft spaces within 30 ft. The vermin are bats, spiders, rats, beetles or such as you imagine. Living creatures in the affected spaces immediately suffer 1d4 damage per round (no save) and must resist using Fortitude or be dazed for 1 round. The swarm lasts while you concentrate + 2 rounds. Costs 2 vitality.
*Tearful VisageM*: An adjacent unconscious person falls into a coma and appears dead for 3 days, with a +20 bonus on Disguise (versus Heal) checks to appear dead. Remove curse or 1 vial of tears sprinkled on the subject ends the effect. Will resists. Costs 2 vitality.  
*TonguesM*: You can understand and fluently use 1 language for 10 minutes. Costs 2 vitality.
*Trap DoorM*: You magically pass through an adjacent floor or wall (max. 1 ft wood, 6 inches stone, or 1 inch metal). Costs 2 vitality.
*Vicious Ripper*: Your Gargoyle Form attack inflicts 1d3 wound damage on top of other damage dealt. Costs +5 vitality.
*WhisperM*: For 5 minutes, you and adjacent creatures are not heard talking by others and ignore Detect Thoughts. Costs 2 vitality.


*Advanced Tier*
Goyles select from the following advanced abilities.
*Create GargoyleC*: You create a gargoyle from a masterwork statue or corpse of a person slain within the past 5 minutes. The gargoyle’s level must not exceed your own. The process takes 1 hour at night. You must place a gem in the body worth 50 gp per level before using this ability. This ability grants no control. Costs 5 vitality.
*Dramaturge*: Once daily, you speak or act dramatically for 1 minute so you and allies within 30 ft each regain 1d6+1 vitality.
*Horrid Ripper*: Your Gargoyle Form attack inflicts +4d6 damage on top of other damage dealt. Costs +5 vitality.
*Lend Major Magic*: This improves Lend Minor Magic to let you share 2 basic or 1 intermediate magic ability. Costs 5 vitality.
*Magic Resistance*: You enjoy a +5 bonus on saves to resist magic abilities. Also, when you are targeted by a magic ability that does not allow a save, your foe must beat your Fortitude anyway, and if you save then the magic has no effect. Requires Gothic Poetry, Ignore Spell, and Resist Magic.
*Mass Memory Lapse*: This improves Memory Lapse such that all targets within 60 ft forget what occurred for the past 2 minutes, or until the start of their last turn if Will resists. Costs 5 vitality.
*Master Poet*: Boost History and Literacy checks by +10.
*Night's Master*: Boost Dungeoneering and Intimidate checks by +10. There is no doubting your monstrous power.
*StatueM*: You gain the appearance and properties of a stone statue (DR 8) for up to 4 hours + 1 hour per level. You can hear and think as normal but you cannot move or attack except to end the effect as a swift action. Costs 5 vitality.
*Traumatic PoetryM*: This improves Grotesque Poetry to inflict up to 20d6 damage to foes within 30 ft. Costs 5 vitality.
*Summon MonstersM*: You perform a 1-minute ritual to summon 1 or more changelings, gargoyles, medusas, vampires or werebeasts within 30 ft. Their total levels cannot exceed your level. These beasts faithfully obey commands you verbally or mentally communicate to them. Mental speech works an unlimited distance. They serve you for 1 hour and then vanish. Costs 10 vitality.
*Unending Grief*: This improves Piteous Turmoil such that the target is stricken with delibitating tears and melancholia for 4 hours + 1 hour per level. This is a curse. Costs 5 vitality.
*Unnatural BodyM*: You do not require air, food, sleep or water though you may partake if you wish. Requires Goyle Skills.
*Winged Gargoyle Form*: This improves Gargoyle Form to grant a 30 ft fly speed for the duration. Costs +5 vitality.


*Paragon Tier*
Goyles select from the following paragon abilities.
*Extract HeartM*: An adjacent living foe with 0 vitality must resist using Fortitude or immediately die as you draw forth its heart. Costs 10 vitality.
*Mass Swarm*: This improves Summon Swarm to conjure 5 swarms at once out to a distance of 500 ft. The swarms cannot co-occupy spaces. Also, any creature in an affected area suffers 2d6 vitality damage + 1d4 wound damage per round (no save) and is stunned for 1 round unless Fortitude resists. Costs 10 vitality.
*Monstrous ApotheosisM*: You become terrible. For 5 minutes, you gain +5 DR, darkvision and nethersight, fast healing 5, immunity to disease and poison, and your melee attacks deliver +15 damage. These benefits stack with Gargoyle Form. Costs 25 vitality.
*Poetic JusticeM*: You name a specific foe and scribe a unique poem for 1 hour. For 24 hours after, you enjoy a +5 bonus on saves and dice rolls involving that foe, while it unknowingly suffers a -2 penalty on all saves and dice rolls. This is a curse. Costs 10 vitality.


----------



## On Puget Sound

I'm beginning a Radiance campaign in Mathews, NC, USA in a couple of weeks. email me if you're int he area and want to play.  klangley2@mindspring.com


----------



## AncientSpirits

On Puget Sound said:


> I'm beginning a Radiance campaign in Mathews, NC, USA in a couple of weeks. email me if you're int he area and want to play.  klangley2@mindspring.com




Have you started your game yet? How is it coming along?


----------



## On Puget Sound

AncientSpirits said:


> Have you started your game yet? How is it coming along?




We had one session.  I can't talk about the plot (because it's yours...) but we have an interesting group - 3 dracks (elementalist, dhampir/paladin and pathfinder) and a tengu invoker of Iris.  2nd session is this weekend, then we have a 6 week break due to my travel schedule, which might either kill the group or give them time to recruit friends.


----------



## AncientSpirits

On Puget Sound said:


> We had one session.  I can't talk about the plot (because it's yours...) but we have an interesting group - 3 dracks (elementalist, dhampir/paladin and pathfinder) and a tengu invoker of Iris.  2nd session is this weekend, then we have a 6 week break due to my travel schedule, which might either kill the group or give them time to recruit friends.





What an interesting bunch! I'm reminded, in some recent Dr Who episodes, of a certain reptilian character in Victorian England. 

FYI, for everyone else, this is a play test of Braggarton Butcher, an upcoming adventure module. 

How did session 2 go?

Hopefully no one (more) has suffered a horrible death!


----------



## On Puget Sound

Because we need to take 6 weeks off due to my work/ travel schedule, we decided to not advance the plot any more last week, and use the time to recruit more players for when we resume.  So we played Lords of Waterdeep instead.

In the first session, I did run into one spot where players were asked to "make a Reflex save (DC10)" which doesn't make sense with passive defenses/ saves.  My on-the-fly adjustment was too harsh.  A DC10 save should probably translate to a +0 attack vs Reflex, not a +10


----------



## AncientSpirits

On Puget Sound said:


> Because we need to take 6 weeks off due to my work/ travel schedule, we decided to not advance the plot any more last week, and use the time to recruit more players for when we resume.  So we played Lords of Waterdeep instead.
> 
> In the first session, I did run into one spot where players were asked to "make a Reflex save (DC10)" which doesn't make sense with passive defenses/ saves.  My on-the-fly adjustment was too harsh.  A DC10 save should probably translate to a +0 attack vs Reflex, not a +10




Thanks for spotting that "Reflex save". The module's author normally writes for Pathfinder. And yes, a DC 10 Reflex save would translate to attack versus d20+0.


----------



## AncientSpirits

IMMORTALS
aka "monster classes" or "monster templates" for PCs

A while back I posted the "lamp genie" as an example of how a PC can play as a "monster". (Well, I posted it at RPG.net; I think I posted it here too!) I've made and our group has tested a bunch more.

A 4-level "immortal template" is basically 30 design points worth of abilities plus -10 design points worth of challenges, for 20 dp total. The PC gains more vitality, saves, and wealth with the new levels, but no abilities from his class, race or theme (if any).

After more play testing -- which has been REALLY fun -- the following "immortals" are pretty much in shape:

aspirant angel
broken gargoyle
evergreen dryad
false dragon
franken golem
immortal hunter
lamp genie
mystic werewolf
restive vampire
tyro devil
unbound ghost

There will likely be a few more. Each one links to a different constellation (portal, skull, lute, star, wolf, etc)y. Not sure if I'll stick with that, but just holding myself to the constellations has been a great inspiration for design. Also, each one is more than a monster. It is immortal, either automatically, or can become so just by doing what it does naturally. Another criterion is that the template must look like a person and be able to function in society *most* of the time. So no sentient psionic squid monster PCs, unless said squid can polymorph for long periods into a person (to further the cause of Cthulhu?).

Each template is broken down into discrete levels, to be taken as a prestige class if one wishes. So basically, "monster class".

One of the challenges during play-test, with a group of 6 PCs, all monsters, was ensuring they all suffer through their challenges over the course of an adventure. For example, the angel and devil have "Oath of Unharm", similar to their counterparts in the Masters Guide, and these are actually quite easy to remember to play and encourage quite a bit of social r-p with persons (the PCs were still free to kill monsters as they like). Others, such as the dryad and gargoyle, have less obvious challenges, such as needing to spend vitality points to stray from their home base (the dryad's garden, etc). Probably another play-test is in order to firm up how to best implement the challenges. And BTW, happy to say, the ghost was not overpowered, even with incorporeality, because it has to spend vitality to materialize and dematerialize. Alas, the player with the unbound ghost is off to far away Oxford soon.

Anyway, I'll post the mystic werewolf in a moment. The "mystic" part sets the PC apart from other generic werewolves and helps explain why the PC is immortal (as traditionally, werewolves die of old age).


----------



## AncientSpirits

*Mystic Werewolf*
This immortal lycanthrope seeks to retain his humanity even as he falls to the moon’s power.  


*Overview*
Here is key information about this immortal.
*Type*: Mutant. You ignore abilities that only target persons and affected by abilities that specifically target mutant creatures. 
*Appearance*: As the mortal person you once were, but with vaguely canine features, body language, and scent.
*Prime Attributes*: Use Strength for mundane abilities and Wisdom for magical abilities. 
*Powers*: You can transform into a wolf or a humanoid-wolf hybrid that is a true monster in combat. Even when not changed, you retain lupine skills such as detecting scents, leaping far distances, and moving with exceptional speed and agility.
*Challenges*: Once monthly, under a full moon, you may do terrible deeds during even as you strive to maintain a semblance of mortality. Also, you are harmed by silver.
*Typical Alignment*: Any except lawful good. Most werewolves are chaotic or evil. 
*Multiclassing*: Barbarian, druid, ranger, shaman or shifter. You may select 1 of these classes to pursue under the multiclass option.


*Powers*
This immortal enjoys the following abilities.
*Animal Magnetism*: A targeted animal or person within 15 ft is friendly to you for 2 minutes. Will resists, with a +5 bonus to resist if the target is level 5+. While charmed, the target will not act in a way that brings harm to you, himself or it allies. Nor will it follow you or fight on your behalf. You cannot dismiss the charm. If you treat the target well, it may remain friendly after the charm ends. This ability does not grant a shared language. Nor can it alter the target’s alignment. Costs 1 vitality.
*Expert Trip*: As a move action, an adjacent foe is knocked to the ground, suffering 1d6 damage and made prone. Reflex resists. You enjoy a +5 bonus when initiating or resisting a trip.
*Feral Senses*: You gain low-light vision. Also, boost Perception checks by +5.
*Grapple*: You grapple an adjacent foe up to 1 size larger than yourself when you beat its Fortitude and have a free hand. A grappled foe cannot move and can only use a Light melee weapon already in hand. Each round, you must expend a move action to maintain the grapple, and the foe can try to beat the your Fortitude as a standard action to break the grapple. You may block a grappled foe’s mouth with 1 hand to prevent speech.
*Hybrid FormM*: For 5 minutes, you become a wolf-human hybrid to gain several benefits. Boost your land speed by +10 ft. You grow a hairy magical hide that grants +4 DR. You grow a sharp toothy snout that delivers 3d6+Str damage and sharp claws that deliver 3d4+Str damage. You may use the 1 bite or 2 claws, but not both, without penalty; or you may attack with all 3 but with a -2 penalty on all attack rolls that round. Moreover, when your 2 claws attacks hit, you inflict 1d3 wound damage. When the effect ends, you heal all wound damage except 1 point’s worth of scratches and such. Costs 5 vitality.
*ImmortalM*: You do not age, do not need to breathe, eat or sleep, and cannot be raised from death if slain. You lose your immortality if you lose your 
*Jump*: You can leap downward, outward or upward up to 30 ft as a standard action without a running start or making an Athletics check. Costs 1 vitality.
*Mystic RitualM*: Once daily you may conduct a 1-minute ritual to summon a wolf spirit and tap its powers. You enjoy a +2 bonus on Survival checks and know for 24 hours 1 intermediate magic ability or 2 basic magic abilities listed under the druid or shaman classes. Requires Animal Magnetism.
*Resist Cold*: You ignore effects of cold. You enjoy +2 DR against cold damage and you can exist comfortably in conditions as low as -40o F without having to resist using Fortitude. Your equipment is also protected. This ability is continuously in effect even when you are unconscious.
*Scent*: You can detect creatures’ presence within 30 ft by sense of smell. If a creature is upwind, the range increases to 60 ft. If it is downwind, the range drops to 15 ft.
*Werewolf Prowess*: Boost Fortitude and Reflex by +2.
*Wolf Empathy*: Apply a +5 bonus on Handle Animal checks or a +10 bonus involving natural and magical wolves.
*Wolf FormM*: You can take the form of any kind of wolf (RMG, page 170) for up to 1 hour provided it’s living and its level is equal to or less than your own. You retain your alignment, intelligence, saves, and vitality points but otherwise acquire the animal’s statistics. Changing to or from wolf form is a move action that destroys all mundane clothing and leaves behind all other gear. The wolf form radiates faint magic. Costs 2 vitality.
*Wolf Skills*: You enjoy a +5 bonus on Acrobatics, Athletics, Insight, Intimidate, Stealth, and Survival checks.


*Challenges*
This immortal suffers the following challenges.
*Bound by Silver*: When placed in silver manacles or similar restraints made of silver, you cannot break them by mundane means and cannot use your magic abilities. 
*Werewolf CurseM*: At dusk under a full moon you involuntarily activate Hybrid Form with no vitality cost. Also, you gain abilities listed under werebeast lord (RMG, page 167). Transforming takes 1 minute, destroys all nonmagical gear, and causes you to howl in agony (heard to up 120 ft away). Magical gear falls off, undamaged. The new form lasts until daybreak (typically, 9 to 12 hours) and you awaken 2d12 miles away (unless caged), naked and with no knowledge of the night’s events. The transformation to and from this form heals all but 1 point of wound damage. The transformation does not regenerate limbs but it does cure disease and poison effects. In this form, you are chaotic evil and seek to slay the nearest good-aligned person. Each time you slay someone, you must resist using Will or move 1 step closer to chaotic evil even while in your normal form. Only a Miracle or Wish can negate this curse, and doing negates being Immortal (see above).
*Lycan LimitationsM*: You cannot cross through water more than 5 ft wide or approach within 5 ft of silver objects. If you enter water against your will, such as being thrown in or forcibly submerged, then you swim to the nearest shore.
*Strange Attraction*: Each month you develop an irrational attraction to a random townie as a lover or rival (50% chance of either). The person starts off neutral to you. You must spend 1 conscious hour with the person daily within 30 ft or suffer a -2 penalty on d20 rolls for 24 hours. This attraction lasts 1 month or until you receive offspring (if lover) or kill the person (if rival).
*Weak with Silver*: You have DR 0 against silver weapons, and such weapons always deliver maximum damage. Even touching a silver object inflicts 1 wound damage per round to you.


*Design Guide*
You may apply all of this immortal’s features at once, boosting the character’s level by +4. Or you may apply features as a character progresses, as follows. 


*Level & Features*
1	Animal Magnetism, Feral Senses, Grapple, Jump, Resist Cold
2	Wolf Skills, Wolf Form, Mystic Ritual, Scent, Strange Attraction
3	Hybrid Form, Lycan Limitations
4	Bound by Silver, Expert Trip, Immortal, Weak with Silver, Werewolf Curse, Werewolf Prowess


----------



## AncientSpirits

*Tyro Devil*
A tyro devil is a fiend that serves a time of training in the mortal realm to damn souls.


*Overview*
Here is key information about this immortal.
*Type*: Fiend. Your creature type changes from person to fiend. You ignore abilities that only target persons and affected by abilities that specifically target fiendish creatures.
*Appearance*: Similar to a tiefling, you appear as you did in mortal life and may show or hide traits such as horns, infernal skin, and black eyes.
*Prime Attributes*: Mundane attacks use Strength while magic attacks use Intelligence.
*Powers*: You can form contracts with mortals, holding their souls in exchange for power, and perhaps damning them. You enjoy immortality, fiendish traits, and the ability to communicate and visit with mortals. 
*Challenges*: You serve a terrible fiendish master and constantly work to fill a quota of souls. Holy water harms you. Frustratingly, you can only harm mortals by contract.
*Typical Alignment*: Any evil. Even if you tend toward chaos, you are under the thumb of a devilish master and forced to live within the straightjacket of infernal order.
*Multiclassing*: Blackguard, fighter, invoker, rogue or warlock. You may select 1 of these classes to pursue under the multiclass option.


*Powers*
This immortal enjoys the following abilities.
*Broker Devil*: You start knowing the truename of 1 standard level 9 devil (RMG, page 60-63), typically a barrister or nighthag, with which to trade souls. See the Visitation ability.
*Devilish Skills*: Boost Arcana, Bluff, Intimidate, Literacy, Religion, and Stealth checks by +3.
*Devil’s ContractM*: Up to 3/day, you can seal a bargain with a willing person (no other creature type). You hold a lien on the person’s soul and grant him 4 basic abilities, 2 intermediate abilities, or 1 advanced ability of his choice from any class, or boons from your deity, for a period of 24 hours. Alternatively, the bargain requests the death of another person, a gift of 1,000 gp, the granting of a noble title, or the carrying of your child (a tiefling). If the contract signer dies while the contract is in effect, his soul typically proceeds to your master’s realm (see Infernal Master below) as a slave and cannot be restored to life by any means except a Wish or Miracle. Otherwise, after 24 hours the contract ends and the person is free. You may sell someone’s soul, or lien on a soul, to another devil or to a mortal for an amount equal to 100 gp x (soul’s level)2. Costs 5 vitality.
*Horns and TalonsM*: As a swift action you may hide or show infernal natural weapons such as horns and talons that collectively inflict 1d4+Str damage. Reflex resists.
*ImmortalM*: As a devil, you do not age, do not need to breathe, eat or sleep, and cannot be raised from death if slain.
*Infernal GoutM*: Creatures within a 15-ft cone suffer 1d6 fire damage per level (max 5d6), or ½ damage when Reflex resists. Costs 1 vitality.
*NethersightM*: You can see in magical darkness as well as normal darkness.
*Resist Hell’s IreM*: Boost DR by +5 to resist fire and saves by +5 to resist poison.
*SendingM*: You can send a message of 25 words or less to any living creature you have met before and know by name and is presently located in the same realm of existence. Costs 5 vitality.
*Vile SkinM*: As a swift action, you may hide or show supernaturally tough skin to enjoy +2 DR. The skin is strongly colored such as vile green, blood red, or charcoal black.
*Vile Smite*: As a swift action, apply +1d4+1 vile wound damage to 1 of your attacks made that same round. Costs 2 vitality.
*VisitationM*: Once daily, you can unerringly move yourself to a person or fiend in any realm of existence who has just uttered your truename. You can transport up to 250 pounds of gear or 1 Medium or smaller creature with you. You automatically return to your departure point after 1 hour unless magically trapped.


*Challenges*
This immortal suffers the following challenges.
*Devilish Deity*: Select a lawful evil or neutral evil deity such as Asmodius, Lilith, Nefriti, Phane or Rorax. You can change to a different qualifying deity, but no mundane or magical means can change to any non-qualifying deity. 
*Harmed by Holy Water*: You suffer 2d4 damage from a direct hit by a single vial of holy water. See RPG, page 162 for details on using holy water. 
*Infernal InvitationM*: Whenever you advance in level, you must perform a 10-minute ritual to join your Infernal Master in a supernatural 30-ft-cube spartan private sanctum without exits. Until you do so, you cannot advance in level. The ritual transports you both to this place to meet for 1 hour. During this time, you may a) Speak with your master as a “neutral act”, b) Embrace him in intimate union as an “act of sin” to gain a gift worth 100 gp per level, c) Offer him a gift worth 100 gp per level as an “act of weal”, or d) Engage him in combat to the death as an “act of woe”. If you slay your master, you are free of him, though you eventually acquire a new master as usual when advancing in level. This sanctum is also where you go if banished by Exorcism. Costs 5 vitality.
*Infernal Master*: You gain a devil (RMG, page 60) as a patron. The devil is a standard devil if you are level 8 or lower, a balor devil if you are level 9 to 15, and a balor devil prince if you are level 16+. Whenever you rise to equal your master’s level, you gain a new, more powerful master. The master resides in the same realm of existence as your Fiendish Deity, such as Gehenna for Asmodius, Hades for Lilith, Tartaros for Nefriti, Acheron for Phane, or Nonesuch for Rorax. The master doesn’t help you, but you require him for abilities such as Infernal Invitation and Quota of Souls.
*Oath of Unharm*: Against a person, you can only make 1 attack roll against him for each attack roll he has made against you, unless commanded by a deity or a Devil’s Contract with a person.
*Quota of Souls*: You must collect souls for your master using Devil’s Contract (above). Your quota 1 per month, 13 per year, and 666 in total before you are free of him. You cannot sell these souls for your benefit. Souls that collect beyond your quota are yours to sell or otherwise do as you please.
*Vile TortureM*: If you fail to meet your Quota of Souls by the appointed time, you are immediately sucked through a magic gateway that traps you in a punishing torture chamber at your master’s abode. You remain there for 2 minutes, of for 3 rounds if you resist using Will against the patron’s attack roll, suffering 1d6 damage per round, after which you return to your departure point if you are still alive or vanish forever if the torture killed you.


*Design Guide*
You may apply all of this immortal’s features at once, boosting the character’s level by +4. Or you may apply features as a character progresses, as follows. 
*Level & Features*
1	Devilish Deity, Devilish Skills, Horns and Talons, Infernal Gout, Infernal Invitation, Infernal Master, Nethersight, Oath of Unharm, Visitation
2	Quota of Souls, Devil’s Contract, Resist Hell’s Fire, Vile Torture
3	Harmed by Holy Water, Sending, Vile Skin, Vile Smite
4	Broker Devil, Immortal


----------



## AncientSpirits

BTW, here is a really fun recap of a classic Paizo adventure path using Radiance RPG rules:


http://paizo.com/threads/rzs2qv3i?Radiance-RPG-Playtest-Rise-of-the-Runelords#7


----------



## Khaalis

NM - was a Necro post. Had not seen this game before and didn't realize the original post was 2 years old.


----------



## Khaalis

Khaalis said:


> NM - was a Necro post. Had not seen this game before and didn't realize the original post was 2 years old.




After my first glance over of the game, I'm impressed. For still being a d20 core, this is a great reinterpretation of the system. Nice blend of other system inspirations and a fair chunk of new ideas.

I have another question for you aside from the Expansion... your Pact Magic series. Any plans to convert it over to Radiance or is there already a lot of influence already in Radiance that I just haven't seen yet on my first skim through?


----------



## AncientSpirits

Khaalis said:


> After my first glance over of the game, I'm impressed. For still being a d20 core, this is a great reinterpretation of the system. Nice blend of other system inspirations and a fair chunk of new ideas.
> 
> I have another question for you aside from the Expansion... your Pact Magic series. Any plans to convert it over to Radiance or is there already a lot of influence already in Radiance that I just haven't seen yet on my first skim through?




Glad you like it so far. Yeah, I was inspired by a variety of systems from Blue Rose to Star Wars.

Any PC can take up pact magic in Radiance RPG by selecting the "Heretic" theme on page 116 of the Players Guide. Rather than a distinct list of spirits, pactmakers select abilities from among the various deities, even if they don't worship those deities. That's why each deity has a pact-like seal ;-). 

The Heretic starts with Seal Minor Pact, which allows you to swap abilities each day for deity abilities. Then typically, you next take Heretical Lore, which grants access to 3 more deities and their abilities. From there are various options typical for binders.

If you want more than this, I suggest a heretic shaman (page 90), with the shaman's series of pact options. Or try a heretic invoker which allows access to 1 deity's abilities in greater amount (due to your divine bloodline) plus the heretic's access to other deities. Or, the sage and warlock have abilities like Channel the Divine (page 87) or Fiendish Ritual (page 96).

Overall, it lacks the huge diversity of spirits and their lore. But in practice, you still gain access to a ton of flavorful abilities and there is still the same heretical theme going on, as cherry picking divine boons is not something the deities or their priests would approve of.


----------



## Khaalis

Ok, so I have a mechanics/math question on this.



AncientSpirits said:


> IMMORTALS
> A 4-level "immortal template" is basically 30 design points worth of abilities plus -10 design points worth of challenges, for 20 dp total. The PC gains more vitality, saves, and wealth with the new levels, but no abilities from his class, race or theme (if any).




You state the total DP = 20, but I only get 18.

* Powers = 30 DP  (There are 14 powers, presumably at cost 2 ea. = only 28 DP)
_(1. Animal Magnetism / 2.Expert Trip / 3. Feral Senses / 4. Grapple / 5. Hybrid Form / 6. Immortal / 7. Jump / 8. Mystic Ritual / 9. Resist Cold / 10. Scent / 11. Werewolf Prowess / 12. Wolf Empathy / 13. Wolf Form / 14. Wolf Skills)_

* Challenges = -10 DP (There are 5 challenges cost at -2 ea. = -10 DP)

What am I missing?  Is there a Power missing? Or is there some reason that 2 of the 14 Powers listed are cost out at 3 no 2? Or is the cost really 18 DP?


The reason I ask, is because on first glance, my first thought is how I would apply this to my homebrew game. I would want a more stripped down version of this to fit my Lycan race, using this template as a form of a racial levels to allow a form of "Species Paragon". I'd allow any Lycan to take as many (0-4) levels in this racial class as desired. However, some of the options don't apply in my homebrew. 

So for example, if say I wanted to drop the "Werewolf Curse" and "Lycan Limitations" challenges. Assuming the build is actually 20DP, that should mean I need to trim 2 equal 2DP powers. In this case I would drop "Immortal" and "Mystic Ritual". I would ten also slightly redistribute the levels for better spread:
1 - Feral Senses, Scent, Jump, Resist Cold / Weak with Silver -- [4P / 1C]
2 - Grapple, Hybrid Form, Wolf Skills / Bound by Silver  -- [3P / 1C]
3 - Animal Magnetism, Wolf Form / Strange Attraction  -- [2P / 1C]
4 - Expert Trip, Werewolf Prowess  --- [2P]

This would make the Template worth 18DP (24 P, -6 C) or if there IS a 15th power then 20 DP.

Is that modification correct for the build math?


Additionally, on a side note, the "IMMORTAL" entry in Werewolf seems to be missing text.


> *ImmortalM:* You do not age, do not need to breathe, eat or sleep, and cannot be raised from death if slain. You lose your immortality if you lose your*...*


----------



## AncientSpirits

Khaalis said:


> Ok, so I have a mechanics/math question on this.
> 
> You state the total DP = 20, but I only get 18.
> 
> * Powers = 30 DP  (There are 14 powers, presumably at cost 2 ea. = only 28 DP)
> _(1. Animal Magnetism / 2.Expert Trip / 3. Feral Senses / 4. Grapple / 5. Hybrid Form / 6. Immortal / 7. Jump / 8. Mystic Ritual / 9. Resist Cold / 10. Scent / 11. Werewolf Prowess / 12. Wolf Empathy / 13. Wolf Form / 14. Wolf Skills)_
> 
> * Challenges = -10 DP (There are 5 challenges cost at -2 ea. = -10 DP)
> 
> What am I missing?  Is there a Power missing? Or is there some reason that 2 of the 14 Powers listed are cost out at 3 no 2? Or is the cost really 18 DP?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask, is because on first glance, my first thought is how I would apply this to my homebrew game. I would want a more stripped down version of this to fit my Lycan race, using this template as a form of a racial levels to allow a form of "Species Paragon". I'd allow any Lycan to take as many (0-4) levels in this racial class as desired. However, some of the options don't apply in my homebrew.
> 
> So for example, if say I wanted to drop the "Werewolf Curse" and "Lycan Limitations" challenges. Assuming the build is actually 20DP, that should mean I need to trim 2 equal 2DP powers. In this case I would drop "Immortal" and "Mystic Ritual". I would ten also slightly redistribute the levels for better spread:
> 1 - Feral Senses, Scent, Jump, Resist Cold / Weak with Silver -- [4P / 1C]
> 2 - Grapple, Hybrid Form, Wolf Skills / Bound by Silver  -- [3P / 1C]
> 3 - Animal Magnetism, Wolf Form / Strange Attraction  -- [2P / 1C]
> 4 - Expert Trip, Werewolf Prowess  --- [2P]
> 
> This would make the Template worth 18DP (24 P, -6 C) or if there IS a 15th power then 20 DP.
> 
> Is that modification correct for the build math?
> 
> 
> Additionally, on a side note, the "IMMORTAL" entry in Werewolf seems to be missing text.




There werewolf is worth 30 design points.


You can usually tell how many design points something is worth by the vitality cost of the abilities or by looking at a class or such that has those abilities. For example, Animal Magnetism costs 1 vitality, is a basic tier ability, and thus is worth 1 design point.


Some of the abilities have pre-reqs that are folded into them. An example is Hybrid Form: 
	Going back to the shifter (page 92) in the Players Guide, Wereform is 1 design point, then there's Horrid Wereform (2 points) that ups the damage. Also, a rend effect is folded in, and Rend is 2 or 4 points depending on its severity and scope--I made this one worth 2 points. Finally, the form offers +4 DR and +10 ft speed for the duration, plus a little better damage than ever Horrid Wereform offers, adding +2 more points, for 7 design points total.  


Animal Magnetism = 1
Expert Trip = 2
Feral Senses = 1
Grapple = 1
Hybrid Form = 7
Immortal = 4
Jump = 1
Mystic Ritual = 2
Resist Cold = 1
Scent = 2
Werewolf Prowess = 2
Wolf Empathy = 1
Wolf Form = 2
Wolf Skills = 3 (offers +5 bonus on 6 skills, which is like 3 basic tier abilities)
TOTAL = 30 points


In the Expansion Kit, I do offer a Progression from level 0 to level 4, to allow PCs to grow into their new nature. 


You can use the design points to progress just as you've suggested, though you may want to adjust some of the values in light of the design point breakdown above.


----------



## Khaalis

Forgive me if this is a dumb question but I haven't yet had time to read it cover to cover and don't have the GM Guide yet....

Where did you get the Build Points for each ability?  Is there a costing guide in the GM Guide?  How are the Challenges cost out, or is that something detailed in the Expansion kit?

For some I understand since they are "cut and paste" such as "Grapple", which is a Racial/Basic level ability and thus worth 1 BP.

This would definitely support the idea of a Power/Cost master index.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Khaalis said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question but I haven't yet had time to read it cover to cover and don't have the GM Guide yet....
> 
> Where did you get the Build Points for each ability?  Is there a costing guide in the GM Guide?  How are the Challenges cost out, or is that something detailed in the Expansion kit?
> 
> For some I understand since they are "cut and paste" such as "Grapple", which is a Racial/Basic level ability and thus worth 1 BP.
> 
> This would definitely support the idea of a Power/Cost master index.




Great question. Pages 16 and 17 of the Masters Guide describe how to build new races, classes, and themes. Here's the entry on basic tier abilities:

*Basic* *Tier*: Offer at least 15 basic abilities. Refer to existing classes for inspiration. Here are guidelines: 
_*Feats*_: A feat here means a mundane ability. An feat might grant +1 DR or a +1 bonus on attacks with +2 damage. Alternatively, when using weapons, apply +1d6 damage (or 1d4+1). Many of these abilities are based on “feats” as normally used in the d20 system such as Power Attack, thus the term. You can grant an ability to recover 1d6 vitality once daily or offer a +5 ft bonus to movement.
_*Spells*_: Basic tier spells deliver 1d6 damage per 2 levels (max 5d6) out to 15 ft at most, though they might do less if they can effect multiple targets at once. Spells let targets resist for 1/2 damage. A few abilities might do 1 or 2 wound damage, daze 1 target, or cause fatigue. Spells with unusual effects such as conjuring creatures generally work a short time, only 5 minutes at most. A magical defense offers +2 DR with armor or +5 without armor. And so forth. When translating level-based spells from other d20 games, 0-level and 1st-level spells sit at this tier. Typically, 0-level spells translate into abilities like Light that cost no vitality to use. Otherwise, they cost 1 vitality to activate.
_*Skills*_: Grant +5 bonus to 2 skills, or a +5 bonus with a +10 bonus in a very specific subset of that. Alternatively, offer bonuses to 3+ skills with a total bonus of 9 or 10.


----------



## Robyo

Khaalis said:


> This would definitely support the idea of a Power/Cost master index.




I think this is a good idea! An index that would also incorporates the monster abilities from the GM guide, so as to make it easier to build monsters using point-buy.


----------



## Khaalis

AncientSpirits said:


> You can use the design points to progress just as you've suggested, though you may want to adjust some of the values in light of the design point breakdown above.



Heh, sorry if I'm being dense, but I want to make sure I am grasping this correctly.

Ok, assuming that my assumption is correct that each Challenge is worth -2 DP, and with the DP you show for the Abilities, I would thus be able to revise this template by removing 2 Challenges and only 1 Ability, Immortal (worth 4 DP).  Is that correct?

If so, then for my revised use of the template from "Werewolf" monster class to "Lycan Paragon" racial class, I would end up with:
1 - Feral Senses, Scent, Jump, Resist Cold / Weak with Silver -- [4P/1C; DP=3]
2 - Grapple, Wolf Form, Wolf Skills / Bound by Silver -- [3P/1C; DP=4]
3 - Animal Magnetism, Expert Trip, Werewolf Prowess, Wolf Empathy / Strange Attraction -- [4P/1C; DP=4]
4 - Mystic Ritual, Hybrid Form --- [2P; DP=9]

A somewhat steady progression of Abilities over the 4 levels and a growing level of Design Points distributed out over the levels, making higher levels more worth attaining and the highest "value" ability at the 4th level slot.

I really like the math structure of the DP behind the construction. It really helps maintain a certain level of balance.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Khaalis said:


> Heh, sorry if I'm being dense, but I want to make sure I am grasping this correctly.
> 
> Ok, assuming that my assumption is correct that each Challenge is worth -2 DP, and with the DP you show for the Abilities, I would thus be able to revise this template by removing 2 Challenges and only 1 Ability, Immortal (worth 4 DP).  Is that correct?
> 
> If so, then for my revised use of the template from "Werewolf" monster class to "Lycan Paragon" racial class, I would end up with:
> 1 - Feral Senses, Scent, Jump, Resist Cold / Weak with Silver -- [4P/1C; DP=3]
> 2 - Grapple, Wolf Form, Wolf Skills / Bound by Silver -- [3P/1C; DP=4]
> 3 - Animal Magnetism, Expert Trip, Werewolf Prowess, Wolf Empathy / Strange Attraction -- [4P/1C; DP=4]
> 4 - Mystic Ritual, Hybrid Form --- [2P; DP=9]
> 
> A somewhat steady progression of Abilities over the 4 levels and a growing level of Design Points distributed out over the levels, making higher levels more worth attaining and the highest "value" ability at the 4th level slot.
> 
> I really like the math structure of the DP behind the construction. It really helps maintain a certain level of balance.




In this case, coincidentally, each challenge is worth -2 design points (though I'm traveling and going from memory). While some them -- bound by silver and weak with silver -- might seem less problematic, the introduction to the immortals section (not posted here) -- makes it fairly easy for NPCs for figure out an immortal's nature, and most townies know the typical weaknesses of vampires, werewolves, etc. So I see them as balanced if played that way.

As for a non-flat progression, I'd never thought of this. Typically, I offer 5 design points per level and then keep the cool stuff until the end. But, this is an interesting way to goad a PC into pursing the "class" until its conclusion without actually making that mandatory (which is what I think was typical in 3.5 and what I'd tentatively decided on). Interesting idea!


----------



## AncientSpirits

How will spend your Downtime in your Radiance RPG campaign?

The _Radiance Expansion Kit_ will, of course, come with "kits". Inspired by 2nd edition, a PC can take a kit during "downtime" between adventures before, during, and/or after his or her career. Here are the current kits:

Ardent Investigator
College Graduate
Community Shepherd
Darklands Dweller
Dissolute Gambler
Family Guardian
Fine Craftsperson
Hardened Inmate
Iron Homesteader
Intrepid Traveler
Monastic Disciple
Racial Exemplar
Risen Quester
Spell Researcher
Stalwart Veteran
Technics Engineer
Tough Gladiator
Urban Sophisticate
Venture Capitalist
Wilderness Survivor

A kit advances the PC a level, with added vitality, attack roll, and defenses, and grants a level's worth of benefits. Almost always, a kit is limited to non-magical benefits geared toward non-combat situations -- to get magic and combat prowess, go adventuring! Nonetheless, a campaign that builds in the use of kits allows PCs to grow more organically over several years, or even a decade, building a business, acquiring a family, getting a college degree, or perhaps honing survival skills in the Cavelands or a prison yard.

*College Graduate (INT) 
*You attended a rigorous school of arts and letters.
*Academic Specialty*: You enjoy a +3 bonus on checks using any 3 skills based on Intelligence. Select those skills when taking this ability.
*College Prestige*: You are known among other college graduates. Whenever you encounter someone who attended your college or any other college, apply a modifier on all skill checks with him equal to +2d6-5. Thus, you will usually gain a small bonus, sometimes enjoy a large bonus, and occasionally suffer a small penalty due to an inter-college rivalry, bias, or disagreement over theories. The chance that a townie you meet attended a college is 10% in urban areas, 2% in rural civilized areas, and 1% anywhere else.
*Elocution*: Boost Literacy checks by +5, or by +10 once daily.
*Thesis*: You completed college with in-depth study of a very narrow topic. Select a specific person, location, or object such as Count Morgai, the Platimus Blade, or the Flying Mountains. You enjoy a +20 bonus on Intelligence-based skill checks regarding this topic, or a +5 bonus on all other skill checks regarding it.
*
Family Guardian (Wis) 
*You obtain a house, marry, and start a family.
*Family Skills*: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Craft, Diplomacy, Endurance, Heal, and Mechanics checks.
*Home Owner*: You gain 2,500 gp worth of property, or you may improve an existing property you own by that amount.
*Spouse*: You gain a spouse, typically a person of your age bracket, alignment, race, religion, and nationality—1 of which may vary notably—whose level equals 2 less than your own. Select his profession from among 3 randomly determined options and advance him as needed (RPG, page 259). Comeliness equals +2 above normal for his race if you are level 5+. He starts as helpful to you (RPG, page 232). The chance of a child within the first year equals 70%, plus 20% each year thereafter. If the union cannot result in children, they may be adopted. You enjoy a +5 bonus on skill checks involving your spouse. At years 4, 7, 14, and 20, check for 1 in 8 chance of failure (thus, 50% chance of failure over 20 years). If allowed, a failed marriage results in divorce. If you divorce or the spouse dies, another spouse comes to you after 1d4 years. The cost of upkeep equals 15 gp weekly for your spouse + 5 gp per child, beyond your own upkeep; failure to provide support after 3 months is grounds for a failure check and/or an orphanage for the children. 
*
Venture Capitalist (Int) 
*You seek to make a fortune on risky investments.
*Capital*: You have 1,000 gp in coins, gems, and other easily convertible wealth.
*Capitalist Skills*: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Appraise, Bluff, Diplomacy, Literacy and Nobility checks. 
*Merchant Network*: You can trade legal items not found in your local area in 2d4 days when you pay a 10% transaction fee.
*Trust the Market*: Up to 1/day, you may spend 1 hour to invest in a promising business. You can invest up to the limit indicated for a settlement’s size (RPG, page 153, under “GP Limits”). Thus, you can invest upto 50 gp at an output or upto 5,000 gp in the large town. Then roll 2d6: 2) Lose entire investment; 3-4) Lose 50%; 5-9) Lose 25%; 10) No profit or loss, getting back what you put; 11) Get back 2x your investment; and 12) Get back 8x your investment. Apply a +1 bonus if you succeed at both an Appraise check and a Diplomacy check and a -1 penalty if you fail both rolls. For each check, the DC equals 10 + 3d10. A new business provides returns after 3d4 weeks. Costs 2 vitality.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Here are 3 more kits:


*Racial Exemplar    (Cha)* 
You embody everything that makes your race special. 
*Bonus Racial Attributes*: Add +2 to an attribute for which your race has a bonus, and apply -1 to an attribute where your race has a penalty. If your race does not have both an attribute bonus and an attribute penalty, add +1 to any single attribute.
*Racial Gifts*: You gain 3 racial abilities for which you qualify. 
*Role Model*: You are somewhat famous and mostly well-liked among members of your race. You enjoy a +5 bonus on Diplomacy, Insight, Literacy, and Nobility checks involving your race and members of your race. Of course, your fame may invite members of your race to seek your help on hard tasks, and you may attract rivals.


*Risen Quester (Con)* 
You died but have returned from the afterlife for a purpose.
*Afterlife Insights*: You experience flashbacks to your time in the afterlife. While usually inchoate, these occasionally inform the present. To use this ability, you may search your flashbacks for insight regarding an immediate choice you face such as whether to open a chest or enter a room. You receive an answer of weal (good fortune), woe (bad fortune), or unclear (mixed fortune). The chance you receive an answer equals 70% + 1% per level. The answer is based on the likely outcome within the next 10 minutes. The process is tiring and costs 2 vitality.
*Disturbing Dreams*: On any day that you use Afterlife Insights, you suffer disturbing dreams that night and awaken with 3 fewer vitality points (min 1 vitality) the next day.
*Quester Skills*: Boost Insight, Perception, and Religion checks by +3.
*Soul in the Balance*: Due to your disturbing flashbacks and dreams, you learn that your soul returned to the living for a reason. Roll 1d6: 1) Your soul did not arrive in the proper realm in the afterlife, 2) Deities are arguing over or betting on your soul, 3) Your deity has special plans for you, 4) You have unfinished business and asked to return to life, 5) Someone raised you from death for an unclear purpose, 6) Your return to life is a total mystery. 
*Stabilize*: When reduced to negative wound points, you automatically stabilize. If you already have this ability then you gain +3 wound points instead.
*Thrice ReviveM*: Up to 3x in your career, when an attack would kill you, you may instead choose to fall to -1 wounds and stabilize as an immediate action. You must be conscious to benefit from this ability. If you died before gaining this ability and needed it to return to life, then you only have 2 remaining uses.


*Spell Researcher (INT)* 
You dedicate yourself to intense study of magical arts.
*Arcane Sage*: Boost Arcana, History, and Literacy checks by +3.
*Bonus Spells*: You learn any 2 basic magic abilities or 1 intermediate magic ability of your choice, all drawn from the same class, which may be any class, for which you qualify.
*Spell Thesis*: Select 1 specific basic or intermediate magic ability you know. Up to 5x daily, up to 1/round, when you use the spell, you may improve it 1 of 10 ways: 1) Treat your level as 2 levels higher, 2) Apply a +2 bonus on your attack roll, 3) Improve its casting time from a standard action to a move action, 4) Double its duration (max 24 hours), 5) Double its range, 6) Double its area of effect, 7) Activate it without an implement, 8) Activate it with 0 vitality cost, 9) Exclude a single 5-ft cube from the area of effect, or 10) Activate it as an immediate action to negate use of the same spell by someone within 30 ft. The chance your improvement succeeds in combat equals 70% + 2% per level. The improvement costs +2 vitality.


----------



## Khaalis

[MENTION=55778]AncientSpirits[/MENTION]

I like where the kits are going.

I really like the Racial Exemplar. I've used the concept as both Feat and PrC in other d20 systems. This works quite well.

Side note... is it a design choice to reprint an existing ability in whole? Is it part of the "just print the page you need" philosophy even though the kits are very short in comparison to other aspects?  Just curious since when I read "Afterlight Insight" its the same as the cleric's "Augury. BTW, I am surprised to see Augury as an Intermediate power. What was your design thinking on that one?

Is "Disturbing Dreams" an effect that happens every day? Why not simply reduce maximum Vitality by 2? As it stands this is a bit fiddly with bookkeeping as you have to calculate your Vitality each day. Also, does this take effect before or after the effects of rest and Vitality restoration such as Calfrass root? Can other typical vitality gain like Revitalization or Courtesans be used after the loss?

Is "Soul in the Balance" just an RP 'ability'?  I like this. I wouldn't mind seeing more entries like this, where there is a random element (or choice) that pertains to the kit (or race, class, etc.). It seems to give a new dimension to the character and not all characters of the same element will have the same RP aspect.

On "Thrice Revive", being still unfamiliar with all of the game, are there any other abilities that have a tracking mechanic like this? Its seems rather odd to have a permanent 3 time only ability. Granted I'm not sure how else to limit it.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Khaalis said:


> @_*AncientSpirits*_
> 
> I like where the kits are going.
> 
> I really like the Racial Exemplar. I've used the concept as both Feat and PrC in other d20 systems. This works quite well.




Glad to hear. The goal is to make downtime more enticing and meaningful so that a campaign can run over a decade or more of game time, see characters raise families, expand their holdings, etc. The next campaign I run will, from the start, explicitly incorporate kits. PCs can take the kits multiple times, though the duration can get long, so ideally there's some agreement and thought about when to give downtime.



> Side note... is it a design choice to reprint an existing ability in whole? Is it part of the "just print the page you need" philosophy even though the kits are very short in comparison to other aspects?  Just curious since when I read "Afterlight Insight" its the same as the cleric's "Augury. BTW, I am surprised to see Augury as an Intermediate power. What was your design thinking on that one?




Yes, all abilities are always reprinted in whole for ease of reference during play, the exact opposite of Pathfinder in that regard. 

Afterlife Insights differs in one major respect from Augury: It's nonmagical. The person is recalling events from his or her past, and while those events were magical, the act of remembering is not. So there are situations where the ability might play out differently, not be augmentable, etc.

Augury is intermediate tier because it is a level 2 spell in d20. Spells of level 2 and 3 are, almost always, intermediate tier in Radiance. (Psionic Blast is an example of an exception, coming in as advanced tier, because it should probably be a level 4 psionic ability in d20, IMO.)



> Is "Disturbing Dreams" an effect that happens every day? Why not simply reduce maximum Vitality by 2? As it stands this is a bit fiddly with bookkeeping as you have to calculate your Vitality each day. Also, does this take effect before or after the effects of rest and Vitality restoration such as Calfrass root? Can other typical vitality gain like Revitalization or Courtesans be used after the loss?




Disturbing Dreams only occurs when the character has used Afterlife Insights, whether once or multiple times. There are several reasons it's not folded in to Afterlife Insights:
  -- It is a hindrance (-1 design points) to offset the fact that this kit has 6 design points worth of benefits rather than the usual 5.
  -- The abilities Miracle and Wish that can remove hindrances like this, so why not stat it out separately to let the PC (or NPC) strive for that?
  -- It's -3 vitality because for 1 design point a character can get +3 vitality. 

I admit it's a tad fiddly. The description says "you awaken with 3 fewer vitality points". So the penalty is applied after all other healing, etc.



> Is "Soul in the Balance" just an RP 'ability'?  I like this. I wouldn't mind seeing more entries like this, where there is a random element (or choice) that pertains to the kit (or race, class, etc.). It seems to give a new dimension to the character and not all characters of the same element will have the same RP aspect.




Yes, it's for RP. Thank you for the suggestion to have more of these. There's space in the book, so why not, right! It might encourage more role-play rather than just seeing a kit for its benefits. It could be fun too to come up with a similar flavor piece for each kit, without hindering GM prerogative and player creativity of course.



> On "Thrice Revive", being still unfamiliar with all of the game, are there any other abilities that have a tracking mechanic like this? Its seems rather odd to have a permanent 3 time only ability. Granted I'm not sure how else to limit it.




Yes, the rakasha ability Nine Lives (RPG, page 33) works the same way. It's a racial ability, which means it would normally be basic tier (1 design point), but I wanted to give the rakasha something extra special, and it's not like anyone but a rakasha can take it anyway. It's sort of like how a kobold can take Dodge.


----------



## AncientSpirits

You've got a year: Do you plow and herd on a big parcel of "free" land as a homesteader, meditate and study at a church, or retreat into the wilderness for simple living with animal friends? Here are 3 more kits for Radiance RPG.


*Iron Homesteader (Con)* 
You manage a farm, which takes much work and knowledge.
*Farming Lore*: Boost Nature checks by +5, or by +10 involves agriculture.
*Homestead*: You gain 2,5000 gp worth of farm property, which might include a vineyard (worth 1,000 gp), a stable (1,000 gp), and live stock consisting of either 50 cows (500 gp) or 250 sheep (500 gp). See RPG, pages 165 and 171 for details. If you already have a farm, simply add 2,500 in value to it. Otherwise, consider this either a land grant that you gain for free so long as you developed it or a land you purchased after turning on a profit on an initial investment of some other kind.
*Homesteader Skills*: You enjoy a +3 bonus on Athletics, Craft, Endurance, Handle Animal, Heal, and Mechanics checks.


*Monastic Disciple (Wis)* 
You devote yourself to deepening your faith.
*Ardent Aura*: Your fellow faithful know you well. Whenever you meet someone who shares your alignment, deity or religion, apply a modifier on all skill checks with him equal to +2d6-5. Thus, you usually gain a small bonus, sometimes enjoy a large bonus, and occasionally suffer a penalty due to a rivalry, bias, or disagreement over doctrine. If you change deities, the modifier applies to the new deity and changes to -2d6+5 for faithful of your old deity.
*Bonus Faith Points*: At each new level or new year, you gain 2 bonus faith points (RPG, page 129).
*Divine Lore*: Boost Religion checks by +5, or by +10 regarding your deity. This bonus does not apply to any future deity.
*God’s Gift*: You permanently know 1 basic boon of your deity for which you quality. The gift changes if you change deities.
*Monastic Skills*: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Craft, Heal, Insight, Music, and Religion checks.    


*Wilderness Survivor (Wis)* 
You thrive in the hardships of the great outdoors.
*Animal Companion*: You gain a healthy, young adult natural animal as a friendly, loyal companion. Its level equals 2 less than your own (min 1, max 10). You enjoy a +10 bonus on Handle Animal checks when interacting with it. When not in its native terrain, feeding it has a daily cost of 1 cp for Tiny animals, 1 sp for Small animals, and 1 gp, 5 gp, and 50 gp for Medium, Large, and Huge animals.  The animal will do its best to scout, entertain others, defend you, take you to safely if you fall unconscious, and so forth, though it will not initiate combat and will retreat when it suffers wound damage. If you lose the animal, you attract a replacement after 1 month, or 3 days in a wilderness area.
*Outdoor Skills*: Boost Endurance, Handle Animal, and Nature checks by +3.
*Nature Skills*: Apply a +2 bonus on Acrobatics, Athletics, Craft, Heal, and Stealth checks.
*Survivalist*: Boost Survival checks by +5, or by +10 once daily.


----------



## Khaalis

A few quick typo/edits. Otherwise, they're looking good.

*Farming Lore:* Boost Nature checks by +5, or by +10 _if involving_ agriculture.
*Homestead:* You gain 2,5000 gp worth of farm property, which might include a vineyard (worth 1,000 gp), a stable (1,000 gp), and live stock consisting of either 50 cows (500 gp) or 250 sheep (500 gp). See RPG, pages 165 and 171 for details. If you already have a farm, simply add 2,500 in value to it. Otherwise, consider this either a land grant that you gain for free so long as you developed it_, or_ land you purchased after _turning a profit_ on an initial investment of some other kind.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Khaalis said:


> A few quick typo/edits. Otherwise, they're looking good.
> 
> *Farming Lore:* Boost Nature checks by +5, or by +10 _if involving_ agriculture.
> *Homestead:* You gain 2,5000 gp worth of farm property, which might include a vineyard (worth 1,000 gp), a stable (1,000 gp), and live stock consisting of either 50 cows (500 gp) or 250 sheep (500 gp). See RPG, pages 165 and 171 for details. If you already have a farm, simply add 2,500 in value to it. Otherwise, consider this either a land grant that you gain for free so long as you developed it_, or_ land you purchased after _turning a profit_ on an initial investment of some other kind.




Thanks Khaalis!


----------



## AncientSpirits

And yet 3 more kits, all nonmagical as usual, acquired during downtime to help embed the PC in the world.


*Fine Craftsperson (Dex)* 
You spend your days creating fine wares.
*Craft Speciality*: Select 1 skill based on Dexterity, Intelligence or Wisdom such as Arcana, Literacy, Music, or Religion. You enjoy a +5 bonus on this skill, or a +10 bonus when crafting objects involving this skill, such as using Music to craft a musical instrument.
*Crafter Skills*: Boost Appraise, Craft, Insight, Mechanics, and Nobility checks by +2.
*Expert Crafter*: Boost Craft checks by +5, or by +10 1/day.
*Upscale Shop*: You own an upscale shop worth 2,000 gp (RPG, page 170) with 500 gp worth of appropriate goods within. 


*Stalwart Veteran (Str)* 
You enlist to serve as a soldier and see battle.
*Military Award*: You have earned a minor military commendation, rank, or veteran’s benefit. Your award grants a +5 bonus on Warcraft checks and a stipend of 25 gp per month, which is sufficient for common lodging and meals when you have no other means. Your military unit owns a single plain property where you may reside for free. You must have at least occasional contact with your unit to collect the stipend and use the property. Your award recognizes your past accomplishments and you can never lose it, though lack of contact or criminal acts may result in suspension of benefits. Finally, a veteran is generally well-received by other soldiers. You may make a Warcraft check in lieu of a Diplomacy check to gain temporarily lodging or simple favors from soldiers and other veterans.
*Soldier Skills*: Boost Athletics, Craft, Endurance, Heal, Nobility, and Pilot checks by +3.
*Steady Defenses*: Boost Fortitude and Will by +1.
*Weapons Mastery*: You have 2 options. Either you become proficient with Medium armor and 1 weapon group of your choice, or you gain a +1 bonus on attacks and +2 damage when using 1 specific weapon with which you are already proficient.


*Urban Sophisticate (Cha)* 
You acclimate to city living and enjoy fine things.
*Face About Town*: You are known among the local populace. Whenever you encounter someone who lives within your area (5 square miles) or was born in that area, apply a modifier on all skill checks with him equal to +2d6-5. Thus, you will usually gain a small bonus, sometimes enjoy a large bonus, and occasionally suffer a small penalty due to a rivalry, bias, or rumormongering.
*Friends*: You gain a loose network of townie allies (each level 2) who live in your area (5 square miles). Their number equal ½ your level. You may substitute 3 townies for an alder. Determine their professions randomly. They are not followers, nor do they require upkeep. Instead, you enjoy a +5 bonus on all skill checks involving them. This stacks with Face About Town. Also, they each freely provide food and lodging for you + 1 ally for up to 1 week per month. If a friend dies or you cause him wound damage, you lose him, though another (typically an acquaintance) comes forward to replace him after 1 month assuming you remain in the same area.
*Material Success*: You gain 1,000 gp worth of non-weapon gear of your choice.
*Street Savvy*: Boost Streetwise by +5, or by +10 once daily.
*Urban Skills*: You enjoy a +2 bonus on Appraise, Craft, Diplomacy, Literacy, and Nobility checks.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Version "T" of the _Radiance Players Guide is now uploaded to DriveThruRPG. 

The hardcover will soon be available for ordering in the new version. The changes are numerous and small and include fixed typos, new abilities for some classes, occasional ability name changes, and rule tweaks. Thank you to everyone who gave feedback!_


----------



## AncientSpirits

Version "T" of the Players guide is now ready for hardcopy orders at "DriveThruRPG". As always, the PDF version remains FREE.


----------



## Ballbo Big'uns

Looked at the character sheet. Saw Comeliness score. Immediately wrote game off.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Ballbo Big'uns said:


> Looked at the character sheet. Saw Comeliness score. Immediately wrote game off.




For a game with a strong element of romance, it's appropriate. You know, stuff for adults. Your loss.


----------



## Ballbo Big'uns

AncientSpirits said:


> For a game with a strong element of romance, it's appropriate. You know, stuff for adults. Your loss.




Wouldn't call it a loss.


----------



## Khaalis

Ballbo Big'uns said:


> Wouldn't call it a loss.



I'd not only call it a loss, but I'd call it laziness and juvenile trolling. 

I know its your right to write-off a game under whatever criteria you choose, but please don't come here and troll about it. If you have a legitimate review to make, fine that's one thing. BIMHO, coming here just to say "you have 1 stat out of an entire game system I can't be bothered to actually read that makes me say - your game sucks" is childish and flat out trolling.  Just smirk to yourself, write it off and move on.

How about I immediately write you off for taking a name and avatar that are a childish rip of of Tolkien and subsequently write to tell you so on a public thread then add you to the ignore list?  Pretty much the same concept except I wouldn't do it. Nor would I come shyte all over someone's thread about a game system they've worked hard on and has a lot going for it in the right niche.


----------



## Ballbo Big'uns

Khaalis said:


> I'd not only call it a loss, but I'd call it laziness and juvenile trolling.
> 
> I know its your right to write-off a game under whatever criteria you choose, but please don't come here and troll about it. If you have a legitimate review to make, fine that's one thing. BIMHO, coming here just to say "you have 1 stat out of an entire game system I can't be bothered to actually read that makes me say - your game sucks" is childish and flat out trolling.  Just smirk to yourself, write it off and move on.
> 
> How about I immediately write you off for taking a name and avatar that are a childish rip of of Tolkien and subsequently write to tell you so on a public thread then add you to the ignore list?  Pretty much the same concept except I wouldn't do it. Nor would I come shyte all over someone's thread about a game system they've worked hard on and has a lot going for it in the right niche.




Comeliness score is one of those pieces of design antiquity that D&D wisely shoveled into a corner in 1st edition, then abandoned in subsequent editions. It's just clutter. If the author the author actually thought including this was a good idea, I can thereby intuit what the rest of the system is like (full of bad ideas). Maybe if he/she writes a second edition of the game, they will think twice before trying to resuscitate euthanized rules.

Simply put: Comeliness score = garbage game.


----------



## Khaalis

Ballbo Big'uns said:


> Comeliness score is one of those pieces of design antiquity that D&D wisely shoveled into a corner in 1st edition, then abandoned in subsequent editions. It's just clutter. If the author the author actually thought including this was a good idea, I can thereby intuit what the rest of the system is like (full of bad ideas). Maybe if he/she writes a second edition of the game, they will think twice before trying to resuscitate euthanized rules.
> 
> Simply put: Comeliness score = garbage game.



Wow, I've never seen someone so one-sided and RPG shallow. I don't normally respond to intentional trolling but this level of outright ignorance galls me.

Really? Junk Games? Shoved in a corner after AD&D? What world do you live in?  Apparently you don't really know your RPGs then and are talking out of something...  Its actually not uncommon in many rpgs.

Lets see... comeliness, looks or appearance as a stat or quality .... (this is Not an exhaustive list)

Big Names:  
2E D&D, d20/3E Sourcebooks, 2300AD, Blue Rose, Buffy, Champions, Cyberpunk, Dragon Warriors, Gurps, Hackmaster, Hero System, Fantasy Hero, Palladium, Pendragon, Rifts, Savage Worlds, World of Darkness

And the more fringe: 
ACE Agents, Agent SEVEN, Battleforce Bravo, Bloode Island, Buggin, Castle Frankenstein, Cinematic Unisystems, Danger International, Disaster!, Dragon's Egg, Empire of the Petal Throne, Enforcers, Espionage, Flash Gordon, Hero Force, Heroes & Monsters, HG Wells' War of the Worlds, Idyll, James Bond 007, Justice Inc, Life, the RPG, Mekton Zeta, Monsters and Slayers, Mortal Combat, Nightlife, Ninja Hero, Omnifray, Robot Warrior, Shriek, Silhouette Transformers, Star Hero, Star Legion, Teenagers from Outer Space, Trancers, Western Hero, Witch Hunt, etc.


Not to mention there are a lot of people that still use it. I've even already seen it pop up for 5E. Its not a stat for everyone's table but it does have its uses. Positive Aspects off the top of my head?
* Adds to verisimilitude. People who know how to use their looks effectively and make solid first impressions are quite effective at handling social challenges.
* Appearance is often useful to define an NPCs inital reaction to encountering the player, like in the real world.
* Reinforces the idea that a game is going to address interpersonal issues. Romance RPGs are an entire sub-genre.
* Some players use it in developing their image of the character


Though, I know this was all rather in vain. As I said you're entitled to you opinion but don't come cr@p on someone else's game based on your personal misconceptions and misinformation. Just move along and save the trolling.


----------



## Ballbo Big'uns

Khaalis said:


> Wow, I've never seen someone so one-sided and RPG shallow. I don't normally respond to intentional trolling but this level of outright ignorance galls me.
> 
> Really? Junk Games? Shoved in a corner after AD&D? What world do you live in?  Apparently you don't really know your RPGs then and are talking out of something...  Its actually not uncommon in many rpgs.
> 
> Lets see... comeliness, looks or appearance as a stat or quality .... (this is Not an exhaustive list)
> 
> Big Names:
> 2E D&D, d20/3E Sourcebooks, 2300AD, Blue Rose, Buffy, Champions, Cyberpunk, Dragon Warriors, Gurps, Hackmaster, Hero System, Fantasy Hero, Palladium, Pendragon, Rifts, Savage Worlds, World of Darkness
> 
> And the more fringe:
> ACE Agents, Agent SEVEN, Battleforce Bravo, Bloode Island, Buggin, Castle Frankenstein, Cinematic Unisystems, Danger International, Disaster!, Dragon's Egg, Empire of the Petal Throne, Enforcers, Espionage, Flash Gordon, Hero Force, Heroes & Monsters, HG Wells' War of the Worlds, Idyll, James Bond 007, Justice Inc, Life, the RPG, Mekton Zeta, Monsters and Slayers, Mortal Combat, Nightlife, Ninja Hero, Omnifray, Robot Warrior, Shriek, Silhouette Transformers, Star Hero, Star Legion, Teenagers from Outer Space, Trancers, Western Hero, Witch Hunt, etc.
> 
> 
> Not to mention there are a lot of people that still use it. I've even already seen it pop up for 5E. Its not a stat for everyone's table but it does have its uses. Positive Aspects off the top of my head?
> * Adds to verisimilitude. People who know how to use their looks effectively and make solid first impressions are quite effective at handling social challenges.
> * Appearance is often useful to define an NPCs inital reaction to encountering the player, like in the real world.
> * Reinforces the idea that a game is going to address interpersonal issues. Romance RPGs are an entire sub-genre.
> * Some players use it in developing their image of the character
> 
> 
> Though, I know this was all rather in vain. As I said you're entitled to you opinion but don't come cr@p on someone else's game based on your personal misconceptions and misinformation. Just move along and save the trolling.




And I dislike each and every game that you just cited. Thank you for reaffirming my suspicions that Radiance is a garbage game.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Khaalis said:


> Though, I know this was all rather in vain. As I said you're entitled to you opinion but don't come cr@p on someone else's game based on your personal misconceptions and misinformation. Just move along and save the trolling.




Khaalis, thank you for your thoughtful response and the extensive list of games. I'd never be able to put that together!


----------



## AncientSpirits

By the way, the Radiance RPG thread on RPG dot net is pretty active with ideas for electrotech for the Expansion Kit. New devices and vehicles is basically the last chapter to do. Kudos to those who are bringing in some great stuff. If anyone would like to contribute device ideas here, feel free to add:

For anyone interested in creating electrotech items, as described in Chapter 9 of the "Radiance Players Guide". Such items rely on batteries and energy points. 

Here is the format:

*Electrotech Device Name* 
Brief text.
*Details*: This is a description of its appearance, weight, functionality, and possible side-effects or alternate models. 
----*Battery*: # and size (total ep) *Usage*: ep per time unit
----*Creation*: gp cost; pass a DC ?? technics check (other checks possible)
----*Price*: 2x creation cost

Here are the battery options. Note: A device may have multiple batteries of the same or different sizes.

*Size* *Weight* *Cost* *Max EP*
*Tiny*	1 lb	           5 gp		2
*Small*	10 lb 	150 gp		15
*Medium*  100 lb	3,000 gp	       120
*Large*	1 ton	        30,000 gp	       1,000
*Huge*	10 tons	150,000 gp	10,000

*Note*: Creation cost must include cost of batter/ies.

Here are the typical total creation costs, based on functionality:

*Like mundane gear*: typically 1 to 150 gp
*Like cantrip*: 150 to 900 gp (often 125 or 250 gp)
*Basic tier/Like 1st-level spell*: 1,000 gp
*Intermediate tier/Like 2nd-3rd level spell*: 2,500 gp
*Advanced tier/Like 4th-5th level spell*: 10,000 gp
*Paragon tier/Like 6th+ level spell*: 25,000 gp


----------



## Robyo

That guy is a total troll. Worthless... At least ENWorld has that handy "ignore" button! 

For others who are unfamiliar with Radiance, take it from me, I've GM'd three campaigns with it, using various settings, and it is indeed a great system. Fairly complex and full of options for the players, not so stringent and rules-heavy as to weigh-down on the GM. A nice fit for my groups it seems.

Now if only that Expansion guide would ever come out!


----------



## Khaalis

Robyo said:


> That guy is a total troll. Worthless... At least ENWorld has that handy "ignore" button!



Sadly, the first time I've needed to use it in all the years I've been on here.

I too like Radiance as it is a unique take on the core d20 concept. Probably one of the best d20 Variants that have been done to date, up there with Fantasy Craft, though they are different ends of the spectrum (FC being much more mech heavy and more a toolbox).


----------



## Robyo

I've been meaning for some time now to check out Fantasy Craft. Not sure if I really need another version of D&D, but yeah, I've heard good things about FC.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Here's the cover art by Eric Lofgren for the "Butcher of Braggarton" adventure, written by Daniel Marshall. Inside, there's both electrotech and occult magic alla pactmaking. (BTW, for any romance language speakers here, would pactmaking be male or female? I'm thinking it's a female word.)


----------



## Darth Quiris

Robyo said:


> I've been meaning for some time now to check out Fantasy Craft. Not sure if I really need another version of D&D, but yeah, I've heard good things about FC.




I really had to respond to this. On the surface FC 'might' look like another version of D&D it is far, far different from it and is really its own beast, much like how Radiance is its own unique beast.

FC has a radically different underlying paradigm to it... the big one is that it doesn't have the problem D&D has with the disparity between warriors and mage users. Of all the classes in FC only ONE uses magic spells, and they are not divided into Arcane and Divine by default. One spell casting class out of the core classes. That is very opposite D&D right there as almost every class has some magic to it.

FC has no dump stats, has a much more robust Feat system, uses a NPC system that doesn't invalidate any monsters as the characters gain levels, and has an Action Point system that make fate points in Fate games pretty lame in comparison. And its Alignment system is amazing. It provides GMs tools to customize campaigns by just tweaking things in the rules that can make every game feel fundamentally different... it can do all kinds of power levels in one ruleset. 

I can't decide if I like it more than Radiance as both are really amazing. Both show the glaring holes in D&D and Pathfinder to me that makes them almost unplayable to me. Thats how solidly built FC and Radiance is made.


----------



## Darth Quiris

I was forced to use the Ignore button on him. I really was... tried rolling my Will save and rolled a 1. Just...couldn't...resist...the...Ignore...button.

To AncientSpirits... you're game is awesome.


----------



## AncientSpirits

Darth Quiris said:


> I really had to respond to this. On the surface FC 'might' look like another version of D&D it is far, far different from it and is really its own beast, much like how Radiance is its own unique beast.
> 
> SNIP...
> 
> I can't decide if I like it more than Radiance as both are really amazing. Both show the glaring holes in D&D and Parhfinder to me that makes them almost unplayable to me. Thats how solidly built FC and Radiance is made.




Compliments are always welcome, especially at Christmastime 

Playability was the issue for me. I was bored spending 3 hours resolve a simple combat. I lacked the many hours needed to make NPCs, etc to prep 3.5/Pathfinder adventures (and I prefer running my own adventures, even though I enjoy casually reading modules). I'm not a 4E person either. And yeah, all the issues, from geometric power-increase to magic-laden Christmas tree characters...

Anyway, if a GM wants a 100+ unique NPCs at his findertips that are easy to run, tons of options for the players, fairly rapid combat, ability to cross genres -- I just ran a very-low-magic game alla Call of the Cthulhu -- then I encourage folks to take a look at Radiance RPG. And the "Players Guide" PDF is free!


----------



## AncientSpirits

Darth Quiris said:


> I was forced to use the Ignore button on him. I really was... tried rolling my Will save and rolled a 1. Just...couldn't...resist...the...Ignore...button.
> 
> To AncientSpirits... you're game is awesome.




HAPPINESS


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

Is there sports in this world you have created? 

(^-^)


----------



## AncientSpirits

Stacie GmrGrl said:


> Is there sports in this world you have created?
> 
> (^-^)




Does gladiatorial combat and gambling count as sports? Actually, the Expansion Kit has new townie professions for wrestling, boxing, etc as appropriate to the pseudo-Victorian time period. 

Also, some say that hunting people is the greatest, most dangerous sport of all. ;-)


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl

Well I was thinking of the XCrawl setting world and it dawned on me how perfect it would be for Radiance.


----------

